# 10 - 13 March 2016



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Is it too early to start talking about Crufts yet ?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

No, I'm showing this year.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Someone's keen !


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Of course not 

Hotel booked up the other day, will leave tickets until I can find a discount code.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Ha-ha !! 

I was lying in bed at 1.30am struggling to sleep and then started randomly thinking about Crufts lol 

Part of me was thinking - no, I won't go because I'll be buying stuff I don't know if Oscar can eat. 

And then the rest of me thinking - sod it, I'll just buy less and the girls can have it all 



Last year I had a KC code for 50% off ticket but not had/seen one yet. 

Am also thinking Sunday is Westie day but not sure I'd like to risk all the good bargains being sold out by Sunday. Might take a day off and go on the Thursday or Friday maybe. 

Ahhhhh decisions decisions :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Ha-ha !!
> 
> I was lying in bed at 1.30am struggling to sleep and then started randomly thinking about Crufts lol
> 
> ...


I went Saturday and Sunday last year and Sunday afternoon was the best for shopping. The closer it got to closing time, the heavier the discounts were. I think I done more shopping in the last hour than the rest of the weekend put together 

Going Thursday and Friday this year, hotel spaces decided that!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Nope  
Bigby is qualified but I'm not taking him. I'm going on the 12th though


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

What !! I thought it ws the Weekend before !My daughter had a minor hissy fit when she thought I was going on Mother's Day, the 6th 
yes, Sunday is Hounds and Terriers, Reena's daughter is being shown, she won her class last year, best puppy bitch of breed..


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Are the shopping areas open all day still on the Sunday @SixStar or do they all start packing up earlier ?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Are the shopping areas open all day still on the Sunday @SixStar or do they all start packing up earlier ?


Most of the stands started packing up around half 4, that's when they really began to cut their prices.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> My daughter had a minor hissy fit when she thought I was going on Mother's Day, the 6th


Shame it's not on Mother's Day, would force my strapping lad to come with me to carry everything !


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Most of the stands started packing up around half 4, that's when they really began to cut their prices.


Think I'd go into panic if I waited till the last hour !

Although this year I won't be wasting time trying to get free samples, took up so much time and for the tiny bits they gave out really wasn't worth the effort.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i'd arranged to go with some friends friday, saturday, and sunday but now i'm going thursday to show cherokee  i can't wait. her breeder is meeting me there to help me finish getting her ready for the ring. i won't do anything but seeing as she qualified i thought i'd take her for the exerience. i might not get the chance again.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I am hoping to go and get my canine fix on the Friday. Would prefer to go and see the herding dogs strut their stuff but as OH doesn't share my enthusiasm a working week day off to enjoy my dog fix by myself will have to suffice ( and gun dogs are great too  ). Last time I went it was still at Earls court.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cash is qualified too but I don't think I will be going with him as its just such a long ( and boring in Cash's mind ) day. I still plan on going myself though, most likely on the Saturday still.


----------



## RvpCrufts2016 (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm going and will be competing Thursday, Saturday and Sunday in agility! My dog has 4 runs over the 3 days


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

I foolishly paid for Medyg's class on the Sunday, in case we decided to go. Then realised I am running a HM with him the same day. Waaaaahhhh!
Such a waste of almost £30  
And Sunday would have been fab. Last year I managed to get almost £150 worth of raw for under £20!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

kittih said:


> I am hoping to go and get my canine fix on the Friday. Would prefer to go and see the herding dogs strut their stuff but as OH doesn't share my enthusiasm a working week day off to enjoy my dog fix by myself will have to suffice ( and gun dogs are great too  ). Last time I went it was still at Earls court.


My OH is the same, as much as he loves our dogs - he isn't a shopper and would rather just pay full price online for stuff so he hasn't got to go anywhere near a shop! He would happily go as long as we just went to watch the dogs but he knows that isn't going to happen 

Last year I went on my own on the Saturday and it was sooooo busy so think ill go on a weekday this year.

I didn't mind walking round on my own all day either, sounds strange but I enjoy my own company tbh and there was plenty of people to talk to at the stands etc.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

See I usually go on the Friday.. BUT my favourite breeds (Pastoral) are on the Saturday and I'll be able to see Bigby's breeder and his mum, brothers etc but I just know its going to be soooo busy  I'll probably still go then


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> See I usually go on the Friday.. BUT my favourite breeds (Pastoral) are on the Saturday and I'll be able to see Bigby's breeder and his mum, brothers etc but I just know its going to be soooo busy  I'll probably still go then


That was the dilemma I had. Pastoral's rock !


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks like I'll be going on my own this year if at all - my sister decided to be really selfish and have her due date around the 8th so my mum, being birthing partner, can't really make any plans. Shame as I wanted to stay overnight this time too


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> See I usually go on the Friday.. BUT my favourite breeds (Pastoral) are on the Saturday and I'll be able to see Bigby's breeder and his mum, brothers etc but I just know its going to be soooo busy  I'll probably still go then


I went Saturday last year and it was so busy, I was queing to even look at some of the stands! and trying to get a drink somewhere was awful :\

But it was Terrier day and I did sit and watch the Westie's for over two hours and thoroughly enjoyed it 

Hmmmm I cant decide either. I would love to go again on Terrier day as want to start meeting some Cairn breeders (OH wants a Scottie but I dont so a black-ish Cairn is our compromise).

Ooohhhhh I could go Friday for the shopping and then go back on Sunday ....... now, there's a plan lol


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Wah! Really that busy ??  I might have to go on the Friday  But I'll miss the smooths and all my other favourite dog breeds


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

kittih said:


> That was the dilemma I had. Pastoral's rock !


YEP!!
Smooths!
Beaucerons!
Border collie!
Lapphund!
GSD!
Heeler!
Cattle dog!
Vallhund!
Corgi!

WAH I want them all


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Is it too early to start talking about Crufts yet ?


My baby is due March 18th... Really hoping he doesn't come early as I want to go on the Thursday. Haven't missed Crufts for years so hoping I don't have to this year either!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> YEP!!
> Smooths!
> Beaucerons!
> Border collie!
> ...


Haha,

BC
GSD
Welsh Sheepdogs
BSDs(Groenendaels) for me

Am planning to spend a happy time dreaming and window shopping at the discover dogs area.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

kittih said:


> I am hoping to go and get my canine fix on the Friday. Would prefer to go and see the herding dogs strut their stuff but as OH doesn't share my enthusiasm a working week day off to enjoy my dog fix by myself will have to suffice ( and gun dogs are great too  ). Last time I went it was still at Earls court.


i've told my oh he's going on the thursday like it or not. for once he can bl**dy support me in something i like to do. it also means that once my class is done i can leave him at the bench with cherokee while i go and look round. then if i see owt i can go back and get some money off him


----------



## AceOfSpades113 (Dec 1, 2015)

I've never been to crufts, but really tempted to go this year on the Saturday to see the Pastoral and Working since it would be showing all the breeds I'd be most interested in- Komondor, Saint Bernard, Alaskan Malamute, Tibetan Mastiff, Malinois and of course all of the wonderful beautiful Collies just to name a few! To anyone who has been before, any idea how many Komondors tend to be there/shown? Just curious as think it would be a great chance for me to see if there are any breeders around as I haven't been able to find a single one in the entire of the UK!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

kittih said:


> I am hoping to go and get my canine fix on the Friday. Would prefer to go and see the herding dogs strut their stuff but as OH doesn't share my enthusiasm a working week day off to enjoy my dog fix by myself will have to suffice ( and gun dogs are great too  ). Last time I went it was still at Earls court.


That is aging you! I went several times to Earls Court but have been once at Birmingham - 27 years ago!



AceOfSpades113 said:


> I've never been to crufts, but really tempted to go this year on the Saturday to see the Pastoral and Working since it would be showing all the breeds I'd be most interested in- Komondor, Saint Bernard, Alaskan Malamute, Tibetan Mastiff, Malinois and of course all of the wonderful beautiful Collies just to name a few! To anyone who has been before, any idea how many Komondors tend to be there/shown? Just curious as think it would be a great chance for me to see if there are any breeders around as I haven't been able to find a single one in the entire of the UK!


My friend showed a Komondor a good few years ago and I am sure there were less than 10 altogether but it could be more now. Sure someone more up to date than me can help you on it.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Blitz said:


> That is aging you! I went several times to Earls Court but have been once at Birmingham - 27 years ago!
> 
> .


It moved from Earls Court to the NEC in 1991. I went a year before it moved so yes a long time ago. 

I met a lady with a gorgeous Sibe once whilst I was visiting London as a teen and she invited me to come along and help her with showing her dog. Unfortunately my mum wasn't too keen on letting her 15 year old hang out with some stranger at a dog show so I didn't get to go but managed to get to crufts in 1990 when I left home and was living in London. ( oops that makes it sound like I left home because I couldn't go to crufts haha).

I don't know why I have never been since. Perhaps I was avoiding teasing myself seeing all the fantastic woofs when I couldn't have my own.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

AceOfSpades113 said:


> I've never been to crufts, but really tempted to go this year on the Saturday to see the Pastoral and Working since it would be showing all the breeds I'd be most interested in- Komondor, Saint Bernard, Alaskan Malamute, Tibetan Mastiff, Malinois and of course all of the wonderful beautiful Collies just to name a few! To anyone who has been before, any idea how many Komondors tend to be there/shown? Just curious as think it would be a great chance for me to see if there are any breeders around as I haven't been able to find a single one in the entire of the UK!


14 last year according to the entry figures here - http://www.dogworld.co.uk/product.php/130429/1/crufts_2015_entry_figures


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

AceOfSpades113 said:


> I've never been to crufts, but really tempted to go this year on the Saturday to see the Pastoral and Working since it would be showing all the breeds I'd be most interested in- Komondor, Saint Bernard, Alaskan Malamute, Tibetan Mastiff, Malinois and of course all of the wonderful beautiful Collies just to name a few! To anyone who has been before, any idea how many Komondors tend to be there/shown? Just curious as think it would be a great chance for me to see if there are any breeders around as I haven't been able to find a single one in the entire of the UK!


Pastorals are the best  well IMO  I also like a lot of working breeds as well - Rottweiler  .. can't forget Hovawart too


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

kittih said:


> It moved from Earls Court to the NEC in 1991. I went a year before it moved so yes a long time ago.
> 
> I met a lady with a gorgeous Sibe once whilst I was visiting London as a teen and she invited me to come along and help her with showing her dog. Unfortunately my mum wasn't too keen on letting her 15 year old hang out with some stranger at a dog show so I didn't get to go but managed to get to crufts in 1990 when I left home and was living in London. ( oops that makes it sound like I left home because I couldn't go to crufts haha).
> 
> I don't know why I have never been since. Perhaps I was avoiding teasing myself seeing all the fantastic woofs when I couldn't have my own.


It was 1989 when it moved. My daughter was born in jan 89 and we took her to my mothers in Stratford at a few weeks old and went to Crufts

Just googled it and it says 1991. That is a total mystery to me. I live 650 miles away and I do know when my daughter was born. We took her to my mothers to be christened and we went to Birmingham to Crufts. We both went and that is the only time we went in the winter together. I am totally lost here.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Blitz said:


> It was 1989 when it moved. My daughter was born in jan 89 and we took her to my mothers in Stratford at a few weeks old and went to Crufts
> 
> Just googled it and it says 1991. That is a total mystery to me. I live 650 miles away and I do know when my daughter was born. We took her to my mothers to be christened and we went to Birmingham to Crufts. We both went and that is the only time we went in the winter together. I am totally lost here.


Must be my mind failing me. Was at Uni then so probably got the wrong year.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

kittih said:


> Must be my mind failing me. Was at Uni then so probably got the wrong year.


Look at my edited post - I am truly confused. Surely you and Wikpedia cant be wrong but then neither can I considering my daughter's birth.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Blitz said:


> Look at my edited post - I am truly confused


You are probably right. I just remember going in uni years so it could well have been earlier. Hey ho. Looking forward to my visit in March. Luckily I won't spend £s as no dogs in my life but will still enjoy a browse through all the stalls.


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd love to go but wouldn't know what to do with Jonesy. I don't know if my parents would be too happy about looking after him for the day. What do you all do with your dogs who don't go if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

XemzX said:


> I'd love to go but wouldn't know what to do with Jonesy. I don't know if my parents would be too happy about looking after him for the day. What do you all do with your dogs who don't go if you don't mind me asking?


If I go on Saturday, I will get up early and walk the dogs. Then I will do the 80 mile trip to the NEC.. probably leave about 8am. Spend a good 3 or 4 hours there as I don't like to be there the WHOLEEEE day and then drive home  I will get my pet sitter to pop in twice to check on the dogs for me.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

XemzX said:


> I'd love to go but wouldn't know what to do with Jonesy. I don't know if my parents would be too happy about looking after him for the day. What do you all do with your dogs who don't go if you don't mind me asking?


We're going for two days so have two nights in a hotel. I'm going with my daughter and my husband is staying home to look after the dogs 

Last year when my husband and I went, the younger two went into kennels and the older two stayed at home with my son coming in to look after them.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

XemzX said:


> I'd love to go but wouldn't know what to do with Jonesy. I don't know if my parents would be too happy about looking after him for the day. What do you all do with your dogs who don't go if you don't mind me asking?


It's only half an hour away for me on the train but last year I got my adult step son to stay home all day, but then I was out the house from 8 am - 6.30 pm. It was a Saturday and packed!

This year I'll leave at 9 ish and my son finishes work at 1 on a Friday so he will come home anyway .... Or a weekend OH would be here.

Which reminds me - rules out me going on the Thursday as dogs would be here all day on their own.


----------



## AceOfSpades113 (Dec 1, 2015)

Blitz said:


> That is aging you! I went several times to Earls Court but have been once at Birmingham - 27 years ago!
> 
> My friend showed a Komondor a good few years ago and I am sure there were less than 10 altogether but it could be more now. Sure someone more up to date than me can help you on it.


Thanks anyway Blitz! Was your friend showing their own Komondor? And if so, would you happen to know if it was bred in the UK or an import? Good to know there are people in the UK at least with them!



Dogloverlou said:


> 14 last year according to the entry figures here - http://www.dogworld.co.uk/product.php/130429/1/crufts_2015_entry_figures


Thank you! That link is very handy to have- Surprised there weren't more Kangals registered since it is one of the breeds I was thinking of purchasing before deciding on a Komondor 



Hanwombat said:


> Pastorals are the best  well IMO  I also like a lot of working breeds as well - Rottweiler  .. can't forget Hovawart too


Pastorals all the way  I adore Rottweilers, unfortunately they have an especially bad reputation where I live, and with irritating kids thinking it is alright to jump into a garden with dogs who are snarling at them to get a ball I wouldn't want to risk a poor pup getting a bad reputation over something stupid, so maybe when I am living out in dreamland  Don't believe I've ever met a Hovawart! Stunning looking dog. My problem with going to crufts would be I would want to bring all the dogs home with me and doubt the owners would approve


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

AceOfSpades113 said:


> Thanks anyway Blitz! Was your friend showing their own Komondor? And if so, would you happen to know if it was bred in the UK or an import? Good to know there are people in the UK at least with them!


Her first one was bred in the Uk, her second was a rescue, not sure where he was bred, and the third one was an import


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Trade stands 
http://www.crufts.org.uk/content/show-information/marketplace/

I end up writing lists down of stands I want to visit and it's never to early to start doing so!


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

We are planning to show Zara on Saturday  We'll probably go Thursday and Friday too. Really excited about it already!!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I'M GOING!  with the lovely @tinaK 

Can't wait!

I've been years & years ago (while it was still at Earl's Court) but not since .... living up here the costs of travelling to most events like Crufts / The Supreme (cat equivalent & also at the NEC) prohibitive but ... sod it! It's going to be my wee treat to myself - I never (literally!) go anywhere so ... biting the bullet & .... I'M GOING! 

(beans on toast until March!!)

It will be heaving (Saturday) but looked at flight & train costs on the Friday also & they were just ridiculous & just couldn't stretch to them (it's a 6 Nations match weekend which I'm guessing has affected the travelling costs a bit - both into / out of Edinburgh as people want to watch their respective teams). I would've liked to see the Gundog group on Fri but happy with Pastoral / Working (Rotts are in my top 3 breeds  (near the top  but don't tell Maisie) and love Newfies / Bermese etc too)


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Hoping I may run into a few people on Saturday then  I'll most likely be wondering around the smooth collie show ring, shopping areas and seeing all the lovely dogs at DD


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Pfffft look at everyone opting for Saturday as soon as I said I was going on a weekday 

@Lilylass ..... Super excited yet ??


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm going with @Lilylass on the Saturday. Very excited


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> Pfffft look at everyone opting for Saturday as soon as I said I was going on a weekday
> 
> @Lilylass ..... Super excited yet ??


Looks like you will have to put up with just me on the Friday then.














.<- imagine tongue poking out smiley here as it doesn't want to add it here


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Pfffft look at everyone opting for Saturday as soon as I said I was going on a weekday
> 
> @Lilylass ..... Super excited yet ??


Ohhhh mmmmm maybe just a tiny bit (mmm who am I trying to kid!)

Sorry we're not going to be there the same day ... would've been great to meet you properly!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Ooooh I can't wait


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd like to go, though working breeds are on Saturday and I don't know if I can cope with it being so busy.


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I booked the Thursday off today, as I handed my form in my manager looked at the date and said 'oh is that when Crufts is this year?', I didn't realise I was so predictable  Toys and utility is my favourite day of them all, so excited already!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

AceOfSpades113 said:


> I've never been to crufts, but really tempted to go this year on the Saturday to see the Pastoral and Working since it would be showing all the breeds I'd be most interested in- Komondor, Saint Bernard, Alaskan Malamute, Tibetan Mastiff, Malinois and of course all of the wonderful beautiful Collies just to name a few! To anyone who has been before, any idea how many Komondors tend to be there/shown? Just curious as think it would be a great chance for me to see if there are any breeders around as I haven't been able to find a single one in the entire of the UK!


i went on hound and terrier day last year and met the komondors on discovery dogs.



XemzX said:


> I'd love to go but wouldn't know what to do with Jonesy. I don't know if my parents would be too happy about looking after him for the day. What do you all do with your dogs who don't go if you don't mind me asking?


whenever i go away my sister stays at mine with the dogs.



pinklizzy said:


> I booked the Thursday off today, as I handed my form in my manager looked at the date and said 'oh is that when Crufts is this year?', I didn't realise I was so predictable  Toys and utility is my favourite day of them all, so excited already!


don't forget to come and say hello.

infact anyonw who goes on thursday feel free to pop by and say hello. i'll be the one with the worst groomed black minature poodle, lol.


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I'll definetely come by and say hello!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhh mmmmm maybe just a tiny bit (mmm who am I trying to kid!)
> 
> Sorry we're not going to be there the same day ... would've been great to meet you properly!


Haven't completely ruled out the Saturday yet ...... Just its sooooooooo busy!

Anyone seen any discounted tickets yet ?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Haven't completely ruled out the Saturday yet ...... Just its sooooooooo busy!
> 
> Anyone seen any discounted tickets yet ?


Ohhhhh that would be fabby!

I know it'll be heaving and must try to be more organised next year (see .. forward planning now I'm going once!) - it was just too expensive to go on the Friday (Gundog day so would've been my 1st pick) - train tickets arrived ...... not seen any actual show tickets discounted yet


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Last year I went on Saturday and after queuing to speak to people at some of the trade stalls I thought it would be better to go in the week!, not to mention the queues to get a drink or go for a pee! 

Am still undecided about Sunday aswell - that's Westie day and I thoroughly enjoyed sitting watching them last year. 

Plus OH would be home all day on a weekend to look after our dogs. 

I'll see how busy I am at work nearer the time and decide for definite as might be impractical to take a week day off anyway. 

Last year kennel club gave me a 50% discount code. Nothing from them yet :/ 

You bringing a large suitcase ??


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

If anyone does see any discount codes, please let me know 

I'm really excited. Is it sad to say Crufts is pretty much the highlight of my year?!

Going with my daughter and we are setting off crack of dawn Thurs, we have Thurs and Fri at Crufts and then going to Twycross Zoo on the Saturday before coming home, so have a lovely few days to look forward to!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> If anyone does see any discount codes, please let me know
> 
> I'm really excited. Is it sad to say Crufts is pretty much the highlight of my year?!
> 
> Going with my daughter and we are setting off crack of dawn Thurs, we have Thurs and Fri at Crufts and then going to Twycross Zoo on the Saturday before coming home, so have a lovely few days to look forward to!


Last year MYKCC15 got you 50% off - this year MYKCC16 gets you a mere 10% off 

I love Twycross. Could sit and watch the monkeys all day long


----------



## ladyisla (Apr 19, 2014)

*pops head round door* My dad has agreed to treat me and my friend to tickets for terrier and hound Sunday as an early 30th present, YAY  I can't decide whether to get the tickets that include best in show as well though... I mainly want to see some of the Westie judging and obviously look at all the shopping stuff and Discover Dogs. What do you experienced Crufts people recommend for a first timer? 

I also can't seem to find any kind of seating plan so can't really work out if the seats that Ticket Factory are offering would be worth it or not!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

ladyisla said:


> *pops head round door* My dad has agreed to treat me and my friend to tickets for terrier and hound Sunday as an early 30th present, YAY  I can't decide whether to get the tickets that include best in show as well though... I mainly want to see some of the Westie judging and obviously look at all the shopping stuff and Discover Dogs. What do you experienced Crufts people recommend for a first timer?
> 
> I also can't seem to find any kind of seating plan so can't really work out if the seats that Ticket Factory are offering would be worth it or not!


I've been to Best In Show a few times now and always say never again. I find it very underwhelming, huge amounts of waiting around and if you've got no interest in most of the other stuff they have during BIS night such as heelwork to music and the Friends For Life competition, like myself, then the there's only about 30 minutes of stuff (the actual BIS presentation) worth watching. Not for me personally, I much rather watch it on the telly.


----------



## StrawberryBlonde (May 27, 2015)

Oooh you've got me all excited now! I would love to go, my hometown is about 45 min drive from NEC but I'm living in Northern Ireland atm so not sure if I can go back home yet. I would want to go on the Friday, Gundogs are my fave. Want to gets my hands on a clumber spaniel & gordon setter.
The Westminster KC Show (US) is in Feb which always acts as a taster for our Crufts, their website has good live streaming from ringside.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I think I am going all four days so if anyone wants to say hey and meet up feel free - I'll most likely be on my own Thursday and Friday anyway


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I'm going on the Saturday , shame it's not terrier day , but hey at least I'm going .

I'm a crufts virgin so looking forward to it very much 

And the stalls omg I just can't wait


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> I'm going on the Saturday , shame it's not terrier day , but hey at least I'm going .
> 
> I'm a crufts virgin so looking forward to it very much
> 
> And the stalls omg I just can't wait


Me too! I'd have loved to go on the Friday (Gundogs) but travelling was just far too expensive unfortunately

Can't wait ..... my list is growing longer ..... (and I'm now glad II picked the train in the end as I'd def hav ea baggage problem on the plane back!)


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Me too! I'd have loved to go on the Friday (Gundogs) but travelling was just far too expensive unfortunately
> 
> Can't wait ..... my list is growing longer ..... (and I'm now glad II picked the train in the end as I'd def hav ea baggage problem on the plane back!)


We were going to travel by train , but the train times were just rubbish , so a nice lady has offered to drive


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Is there anything in particular people are after shopping wise? 

I normally just amble around and see what bargains I can find, but I am specifically after some new treat/stimulation toys for the old boys this year, and some nice decent new slip leads. I'd like to look at the FitPAWS exercise equipment in the ''flesh'' too.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm going on Saturday for pastoral and working  I mainly got for stalls and DD! I also want to look at fitpaws stuff. I really want a fitbone!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

The only thing I want ATM is a new equafleece for Chester , but I'm sure when I'm there I'll end up buying loads , think it would be a good idea if i leave the plastic at home , because oh lord I can spend


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Is there anything in particular people are after shopping wise?
> 
> I normally just amble around and see what bargains I can find, but I am specifically after some new treat/stimulation toys for the old boys this year, and some nice decent new slip leads. I'd like to look at the FitPAWS exercise equipment in the ''flesh'' too.


I'm hoping to treat Maisie to a HiK9  (have had major issues with the Coolaroo & the retailer has been awful to deal with so am cutting my loses!)

A wee birdie told me that fish treats are usually a good buy - she loves the Sea Treats 'Flatties' (and has one every night!) so am hoping for some good prices on those

Has anyone seen any offers on tickets? I can't decide whether to buy now or hang on!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Hanwombat said:


> I'm going on Saturday for pastoral and working  I mainly got for stalls and DD! I also want to look at fitpaws stuff. I really want a fitbone!


A Fitbone is what I'm after too, and maybe the wobble board.



paddyjulie said:


> The only thing I want ATM is a new equafleece for Chester , but I'm sure when I'm there I'll end up buying loads , think it would be a good idea if i leave the plastic at home , because oh lord I can spend


Leave the plastic at home?! Noooo! Crufts is once a year, what other excuse do you need 



Lilylass said:


> I'm hoping to treat Maisie to a HiK9  (have had major issues with the Coolaroo & the retailer has been awful to deal with so am cutting my loses!)
> 
> A wee birdie told me that fish treats are usually a good buy - she loves the Sea Treats 'Flatties' (and has one every night!) so am hoping for some good prices on those
> 
> Has anyone seen any offers on tickets? I can't decide whether to buy now or hang on!


Oh yes, very good deals to be had on fishy goodies.

Not seen any discount codes yet. The online tickets are print at home anyway so I'm going to leave it right until the day before until I get them, as normally I buy my tickets and then the codes come out!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Sure my mate just ordered ours with a discount code , I'll be back in a sec


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)




----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Not heard of Fitpaws before, do they have a website?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> Not heard of Fitpaws before, do they have a website?


http://www.fitpawsusa.com/

You can buy them in the UK here (and these guys will be at Crufts) - http://www.camddwrcanine.co.uk/webshop/fitpaws


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Is there anything in particular people are after shopping wise?


Not much on my list .... As you know, I really don't like shopping 

Stock up on fish4dogs fish skins for Poppy (she adores them, above and beyond any others!)

Some more fishermans daughter salmon oil - loved the pump bottles!

Several boxes of the bow-wows tripe sticks. Huge favourite here - £10 a box last year which was a fantastic bargain.

Anything venison for Oscar.

Whimzees for Lucy. Brought a big bag for a fiver, need a few of those.

Be interested if MWH are there this year having a chat.

Don't think I'll bother trying to get free samples this year. Too much effort/time for the teeny freebies IMO.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

SixStar said:


> A Fitbone is what I'm after too, and maybe the wobble board.
> 
> Leave the plastic at home?! Noooo! Crufts is once a year, what other excuse do you need
> 
> ...


I hope they have a offer on their fitbone as 65 pounds is expensive


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Sure my mate just ordered ours with a discount code , I'll be back in a sec


Thank you  You can normally get 50% off codes so I will hold off a little longer. 15% is better than nothing though, so I'll come back to it if not! 



Westie Mum said:


> Not much on my list .... As you know, I really don't like shopping
> 
> Stock up on fish4dogs fish skins for Poppy (she adores them, above and beyond any others!)
> 
> ...


Oh yes, I didn't think you'd be doing much shopping, I know it's not really your kinda thing.

I'd forgotten about the Bow Wow sticks, the bears loved those - especially the giant ones I got from Discover Dogs which were actually longer than Alfie  I'll definitely be stocking up on them.

Green & Wilds (the people who make the antlers) do vension skins - complete with the fur  Super stinky but a huge hit with my lot, so Oscar might like those.



Hanwombat said:


> I hope they have a offer on their fitbone as 65 pounds is expensive


Very dear aren't they. I'm hoping there will be offers, it's the wobble board I'm wanting the most - if not, I will have to get on at hubs, I'm sure he could knock something together!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

SixStar said:


> Thank you  You can normally get 50% off codes so I will hold off a little longer. 15% is better than nothing though, so I'll come back to it if not!
> 
> Oh yes, I didn't think you'd be doing much shopping, I know it's not really your kinda thing.
> 
> ...


You can buy wobble boards off Amazon - made for humans of course, so wondering how they compare. I want the fitbone more than anything but can't justify the price


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Oh yes, I didn't think you'd be doing much shopping, I know it's not really your kinda thing.
> 
> I'd forgotten about the Bow Wow sticks, the bears loved those - especially the giant ones I got from Discover Dogs which were actually longer than Alfie  I'll definitely be stocking up on them.
> 
> Green & Wilds (the people who make the antlers) do vension skins - complete with the fur  Super stinky but a huge hit with my lot, so Oscar might like those


Oh I'll have to keep an eye out for venison skins, not seen them before!

Although was looking at Green & Wilds wet food the other night - bizarrely they have lamb fat in the venison food :/


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

http://agilitynet.co.uk/reviews/dk9wobbleboard_angelalucas_review.html

http://www.dk9ltd.co.uk/agility/product/wobble-board/


----------



## ladyisla (Apr 19, 2014)

SixStar said:


> I've been to Best In Show a few times now and always say never again. I find it very underwhelming, huge amounts of waiting around and if you've got no interest in most of the other stuff they have during BIS night such as heelwork to music and the Friends For Life competition, like myself, then the there's only about 30 minutes of stuff (the actual BIS presentation) worth watching. Not for me personally, I much rather watch it on the telly.


I was thinking along similar lines but we have decided as it will be the first time for all of us that we may as well see that too. Also it was a treat and my Dad insisted so... 

Heidi's a bit miffed she isn't an invited dog. I'll have to make it up to her with a new coat!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Pappychi said:


> I think I am going all four days so if anyone wants to say hey and meet up feel free - I'll most likely be on my own Thursday and Friday anyway


We'll considering you seem to like the English Toy Terriers so much perhaps you would like to come and say "Hello" to my little girl.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Firedog said:


> We'll considering you seem to like the English Toy Terriers so much perhaps you would like to come and say "Hello" to my little girl.


I think I may just have to. Although if I end up adding one of these gorgeous little you toy dogs to my ever expanding clan, I will have to hold her and you personally responsible *

*okay so maybe I have been considering one in the few years (about 4/5 years in fact). Yes he may have a name already


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Pappychi said:


> I think I may just have to. Although if I end up adding one of these gorgeous little you toy dogs to my ever expanding clan, I will have to hold her and you personally responsible *
> 
> *okay so maybe I have been considering one in the few years (about 4/5 years in fact). Yes he may have a name already


I must admit the first time I saw one I fell in love on the spot. The bitch I have now is a repeat mating litter sister to the one I saw. There are people in the breed who have Great Danes as well and Bernese Mountain Dogs so the size difference is not an issue although this little madam is a bugger for plucking, which was part of my reason for not getting a Japanese Spitz.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Does anyone know roughly how much Hik9 discount by at Crufts? 

I've been saving to get Maisie a new bed & they've put their prices up a shocking (when inflation is only 0.1%) 17% today


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Any ticket discount codes about yet?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2016)

I am going on the Saturday! Buzzing with excitement!


----------



## McKayz86 (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm going Saturday! I last went in 2011 so really looking forward to it!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> Does anyone know roughly how much Hik9 discount by at Crufts?
> 
> I've been saving to get Maisie a new bed & they've put their prices up a shocking (when inflation is only 0.1%) 17% today


17%  .... Blimey that's a lot !



SixStar said:


> Any ticket discount codes about yet?


Still none


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Was hoping MWH would be there this year as wanted to look at the different sizes of kibble but seen on FB they aren't going.

R u at Crufts??


Millies Wolfheart Gluten Free Working Dog and Sporting Complete No we were not placed a stand this year


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

SixStar said:


> Is there anything in particular people are after shopping wise?
> 
> I normally just amble around and see what bargains I can find, but I am specifically after some new treat/stimulation toys for the old boys this year, and some nice decent new slip leads. I'd like to look at the FitPAWS exercise equipment in the ''flesh'' too.


I bought Mylo 4 Nina Ottosson puzzle games from The Company of Animals stand last year. They were much cheaper & he absolutely loves them! Don't forget your shopping trolley!


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Would have really liked to go this year but can't get Friday afternoon off so I'll be spending 3 1/2 days glued to youtube instead.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2016)

I last went 2011. I still owe my nan's friend for a Ben and Jerry's ice cream.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm going for the first time this year. Every year for a while I've been away during Crufts and had to watch it on youtube while on holiday.

Am going the Saturday/Sunday but booked my hotel for Friday an Saturday so we can chill. Looking forward to DD and seeing some of the classes.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I used the 15% code for tickets and will be done with it, can't be bothered to keep looking and waiting.

As OH quite rightly said, what difference does a few saved pounds make with the amount I'll be spending there!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking forward to 2018 when I can go on the Thursday for the Briards, Saturday and Sunday are to crowded for me.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> 17%  .... Blimey that's a lot !


In actual fact - it gets worse!

From what I can tell, it looks like they've just shoved £10 onto all the beds - I want the XL so it's +17%

On the small bed ...... it's a whopping 33%

mmmmm not impressed tbh!

So - unless they're going to be discounting substantially at Crufts, then the prices are still going to be higher than you could buy them for in January - and TBH I'll probably have to see what else there is. If a price increase has to happen, it has to happen, I have no issue with that - but it has to be done fairly across the board & they should've been more upfront about how it was going to work (there were people who asked what the % increase was going to be & they wouldn't say)

@SixStar thanks for that - off to hunt for the discount code


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> @SixStar thanks for that - off to hunt for the discount code


Sorry how rude of me. It's DDCRUFTS.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> I used the 15% code for tickets and will be done with it, can't be bothered to keep looking and waiting.
> 
> As OH quite rightly said, what difference does a few saved pounds make with the amount I'll be spending there!


Hadn't thought about it like that - Yep he is completely right!



Lilylass said:


> In actual fact - it gets worse!
> 
> From what I can tell, it looks like they've just shoved £10 onto all the beds - I want the XL so it's +17%
> 
> ...


I hate company's that do that. I know prices increase but when they shoot up like that it just puts me off using them tbh.

Fingers crossed they give good discounts at crufts!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Sorry how rude of me. It's DDCRUFTS.


Ahhhh ta - I've been searching everywhere lol!

Off to get them now!!  (train tickets have arrived so all set now!)


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

mmmmm my credit card's just flagged up that if I buy on a Friday there are no fees added! 

Might hang off until next Fri then and see if that'll wipe out the 'fulfillment fee' (what a load of tosh!)


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Trains tickets and day tickets all bought for the Thursday.
Baby and dog sitter sorted ... rather excited now !

My grandma is looking forward to seeing the English Toy Terriers , now that she has Toy Terrier X Pup.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ticket just bought!

Thanks @SixStar for the discount code &, in case anyone else uses Barclaycard, the 'Friday thing' means you don't get charged fulfilment fee .... every little helps as they say!

Ticket was under £14.50 so very happy with that!

Ohhhhhh can't wait!!


----------



## McKayz86 (Jan 31, 2016)

My 3 year old daughter is telling everyone we are going to a dog shop to buy a puppy. 

Might have to buy her a cuddly one so she's not disappointed!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Yay discount code  thank you ! I have bought them now!

Looking forward to Saturday for shopping!! and also going to see Bigbys breeder as well as see his mum and siblings again! Plus be nice to meet the smooth gang 

Also a few breeds I want to meet on the Discover Dogs too


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Currently 11 stands down on my shopping list!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Three weeks today


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I got my tickets the other day


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

My cupboards are almost empty !! They have a bag of dried tripe left, a few rabbit ears, half a bag of fish skins and a handful of salmon & potato biscuits (Oscar has a huge amount of venison ears, sausages and dried meat though so he wont starve!).


----------



## StrawberryBlonde (May 27, 2015)

So excited, I'll be rooting for giant breeds & spaniels as usual. Very happy a beautiful German Shorthaired Pointer won Westminster Show the other day AND a borzoi came second


----------



## ladyisla (Apr 19, 2014)

Woo I just saw Equafleece are going to be there on the directory of exhibitors, am hoping to get Heidi one! 

What are the human food/drink options usually like there?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Dire! Take a packed lunch


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I will be taking my own food


----------



## ladyisla (Apr 19, 2014)

Aha! Gotcha, packed lunch it is then!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

We go back to the car around lunchtime to eat our packed lunch, drop off the morning shopping and rest our poor feet for the next marathon shop and DD!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm unsure what time I'll be leaving yet 
I will be up really really early to walk the dogs and I have arranged my pet sitter to come over during the day for 45 minutes to see the dogs.

Hoping to leave by about 8am and be there for about 10am and then I will probably be there until about 2 and then travel back as Bigby will have to be crated so its unfair on him. Though to be honest it will just be like a normal working weekday and he will be tired from his morning walk and the pet sitter will be over to see him and Io.
I will only be doing for the DD, the shops ( though I'm forever poor ) and to go and see Bigbys breeder.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

We leave so we get there for when it's opening  But are usually left around 2ish, although last year the Hovs were over running so we stayed a bit later ( although didn't stay to see them finish as we were done for by then )


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Last year I was there just before 9am as its less than half an hour away on the train and step-son was home all day with the dogs so didnt have to worry.

I cannot get Friday off work now so looks like im going either Saturday or Sunday so OH will be home all day, which is probably better as then I dont have to rush back etc.

I ate early last year, got a sandwhich and a drink from Starbucks around 11am as by lunch time the food places were heaving! Then managed to grab another sandwhich and drink at 3pm, using one of the vending machines to get a diet coke mid-day. Toilet queue's were awful though!! 

Left around 5pm i think - i know my feet were stinging by then! All i managed was the shopping, 2 hours watching the westie's and a brief trip to talk to the Scottie rescue .... that was it !!

I did think about taking food, but not sure a squashed warm sandwhich would have been very appealing so a lunchbox would be too bulky to carry.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd stay longer but I think getting there for about 9 or 10 and leaving by 2 is plenty of time for me


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok decided - am going on Saturday, going to book my ticket shortly!

Would love to watch the westie's again on the Sunday but I am back at work on the Monday and my feet ached so bad the day after, I just couldn't manage it i dont think,

So .... @Lilylass, you up for meeting for a coffee ? (not that i drink coffee, be a hot chocolate for me!)


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Anyone going on a Saturday want to meet up anywhere for a quick hello ?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> Anyone going on a Saturday want to meet up anywhere for a quick hello ?


MEEEEEEEEEEE lol

Lilylass was/is aswell.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEE lol
> 
> Lilylass was/is aswell.


 I'll be coming with my Crufts virgin other half lol


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> I'll be coming with my Crufts virgin other half lol


Does he know what he has let himself in for lol

My OH wont come. He was going to go last year and then he was away working so i went on my own and when he seen how much shopping i did, he now thinks its best i go on my own 

Mind you, shouldn't moan - he doesn't complain about my spending habbits so could be worse!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

This thread reminded me to cancel our hotel :Arghh :Bawling 
After the unexpected house move we really can't afford to go.. As much as I've tried to convince myself we can! So I've had to be 'sensible' rowning 
Even the lady on the phone said I sounded gutted  

Hope everyone has a fab weekend  I'm sooo jealous!! :Grumpy


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

If anyone is there on Saturday... we'll be doing Discover Dogs until lunch time. Excited and nervous! It's the only day we're going to I hope I manage to get some shopping done too.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> Anyone going on a Saturday want to meet up anywhere for a quick hello ?





Westie Mum said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEE lol
> 
> Lilylass was/is aswell.


Ohhhhh @Westie Mum are you def going on Sat then .... yay! Delighted to meet up with you & @Hanwombat & @sharloid if poss somewhere ..... my train doesn't get in until lunchtime (and I have a tight connection so might be another 1/2 hour if I miss it!)



JenSteWillow said:


> This thread reminded me to cancel our hotel :Arghh :Bawling
> After the unexpected house move we really can't afford to go.. As much as I've tried to convince myself we can! So I've had to be 'sensible' rowning
> Even the lady on the phone said I sounded gutted
> 
> Hope everyone has a fab weekend  I'm sooo jealous!! :Grumpy


Ohhhhh no - so sorry @JenSteWillow TBH I really shouldn't be going as I've unfortunately lost the job I had - thankfully have another but it's a lot less money and it will be a struggle to make ends meet - however, my train tickets were already bought & paid for & are non-refundable so ..... and it's likely to be the only 'away' break I get this year because of the job situtation so going to make the most of it! (I will just have to try to keep a check on the shopping! Having to carry everything back to Scotland *should* hopefully help with that a little!)


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I will probably spend most of my time around Discover Dogs  Looks out for the brunette with a small hairy guy and I have quite a few facial piercings  haha!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I hope to spend a day shopping, half a day watching the arena and half a day going around DD. 

I'll catch a little breed showing perhaps, but I'm not there on my breeds days (nor overly interested)

Excited


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhh no - so sorry @JenSteWillow TBH I really shouldn't be going as I've unfortunately lost the job I had - thankfully have another but it's a lot less money and it will be a struggle to make ends meet - however, my train tickets were already bought & paid for & are non-refundable so ..... and it's likely to be the only 'away' break I get this year because of the job situtation so going to make the most of it! (I will just have to try to keep a check on the shopping! Having to carry everything back to Scotland *should* hopefully help with that a little!)


Lol, or maybe you'll just find an amazing pull along trolley to fit all the new goodies in  
You sound like you're doing the right thing  especially if your tickets are non-refundable! I don't think the crufts tickets themselves are refundable, I haven't checked the original email but I'm not too fussed  I hope you enjoy it and it cheers you up after switching jobs! Sounds like it's just what you need


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhh @Westie Mum are you def going on Sat then .... yay! Delighted to meet up with you & @Hanwombat & @sharloid if poss somewhere ..... my train doesn't get in until lunchtime (and I have a tight connection so might be another 1/2 hour if I miss it!))


Yep, brought my ticket yesterday  couldn't get the Friday off and as much as i want to watch the westie's, i just dont think i can go to work the next day with the sore feet i had last year! Typical though a breeder i know is showing this year, the two sisters I was supposed to be getting a boy from but he didnt survive, so am hoping she does well. (secretly still debating if i should go again on the sunday purely to watch = no sore feet)

Anyway, Im planning on getting there for about 9ish so will get the bulk of my shopping done in the morning and then happy to meet up later on for a drink and to rest my feet by then lol



JenSteWillow said:


> I don't think the crufts tickets themselves are refundable, I haven't checked the original email but I'm not too fussed  I hope you enjoy it and it cheers you up after switching jobs! Sounds like it's just what you need


Sad you cant go, but moving house is expensive !

No, I dont think they are refundable unless you paid for the insurance thingie.

What days are they for @JenSteWillow - someone might buy them off you ? Something back is better than nothing, right


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Sad you cant go, but moving house is expensive !
> 
> No, I dont think they are refundable unless you paid for the insurance thingie.
> 
> What days are they for @JenSteWillow - someone might buy them off you ? Something back is better than nothing, right


I ordered 2 tickets for Saturday and a show guide, cost me £46 altogether.
So yeah, offers welcome   
I hadn't thought of that


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

JenSteWillow said:


> I ordered 2 tickets for Saturday and a show guide, cost me £46 altogether.
> So yeah, offers welcome
> I hadn't thought of that


Arrghhhhh typical, I should have thought about this yesterday as i only just purchased my ticket for the saturday!

The best discount around upto date has been 15% off so if someone hasn't brought a ticket yet, could help you both out.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I`ll be there Saturday


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Arrghhhhh typical, I should have thought about this yesterday as i only just purchased my ticket for the saturday!
> 
> The best discount around upto date has been 15% off so if someone hasn't brought a ticket yet, could help you both out.


Yeah definitely any body is more than welcome to them for less than I paid


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

Does anyone know what day Toy breeds and small dogs will be there please?


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Phoenix Rising said:


> Does anyone know what day Toy breeds and small dogs will be there please?


Thursday  
http://www.crufts.org.uk/content/whats-on/


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

JenSteWillow said:


> Thursday
> http://www.crufts.org.uk/content/whats-on/


Thank you


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I can't buy my ticket until next Friday so I do hope they come in time! @JenSteWillow I may be interested in purchasing your tickets if they're still available?


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I can't buy my ticket until next Friday so I do hope they come in time! @JenSteWillow I may be interested in purchasing your tickets if they're still available?


Yep no problem  they're on an e-mail & you print them out


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Yep no problem  they're on an e-mail & you print them out


I've messaged you


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

The OH and I are debating whether to go or not. 
For anybody who has been before what is the parking like and how much would it roughly cost?
And if we were to buy our tickets on the day (if we were going it'd be a last minute thing!) how long can we expect to wait in line roughly?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

XemzX said:


> The OH and I are debating whether to go or not.
> For anybody who has been before what is the parking like and how much would it roughly cost?
> And if we were to buy our tickets on the day (if we were going it'd be a last minute thing!) how long can we expect to wait in line roughly?


Plenty of parking but quite hike from the car parks to the NEC (although very busy free shuttle buses are provided). Parking is usually £15.

The queues look horrendous! No idea how long though as never done it. You can buy online on the day and print out


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

XemzX said:


> The OH and I are debating whether to go or not.
> For anybody who has been before what is the parking like and how much would it roughly cost?
> And if we were to buy our tickets on the day (if we were going it'd be a last minute thing!) how long can we expect to wait in line roughly?


I can't help with parking as I always go by train. 
As for getting tickets I've never queued more than a few minutes but that's on Thursday or Friday, they have a few queues some just for cash the others just for credit cards


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

SixStar said:


> Plenty of parking but quite hike from the car parks to the NEC (although very busy free shuttle buses are provided). Parking is usually £15.
> 
> The queues look horrendous! No idea how long though as never done it. You can buy online on the day and print out


Thanks for the reply SixStar. We don't mind a hike.  
And I never thought of the option of buying online on the day. Something to consider. 



Happy Paws said:


> I can't help with parking as I always go by train.
> As for getting tickets I've never queued more than a few minutes but that's on Thursday or Friday, they have a few queues some just for cash the others just for credit cards


Thanks for the reply Happy Paws. I think it probably would be the thursday or friday we go if we do decide to.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

XemzX said:


> The OH and I are debating whether to go or not.
> For anybody who has been before what is the parking like and how much would it roughly cost?
> And if we were to buy our tickets on the day (if we were going it'd be a last minute thing!) how long can we expect to wait in line roughly?


Usually the lines at the ticket booths are pretty short

Please note that parking charges at the NEC per day (payable on the day) are:


Cars - £12.00
Minibuses - £15.00
Coaches - £20.00


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> Usually the lines at the ticket booths are pretty short
> 
> Please note that parking charges at the NEC per day (payable on the day) are:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply smokeybear. I shall tell the the OH.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Ill be ParKing at the nec.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Our hotel is within walking distance so I think we will leave the car there and walk to the NEC each day. Not too far of a walk either so we can ferry bags back and pop back to the room for lunch too.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Our hotel is within walking distance so I think we will leave the car there and walk to the NEC each day. Not too far of a walk either so we can ferry bags back and pop back to the room for lunch too.


Now that, I am a bit envious of!

Bit of a hike for me - and will need to carry anything bought back to Scotland!

Wondering if I should take a back-pack for purchases as a) it's easier to carry things on your back and b) once it gets to 'that's it' weight, then I'll know!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Now that, I am a bit envious of!
> 
> Bit of a hike for me - and will need to carry anything bought back to Scotland!
> 
> Wondering if I should take a back-pack for purchases as a) it's easier to carry things on your back and b) once it gets to 'that's it' weight, then I'll know!


How about a shopper-bag on wheels?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> Now that, I am a bit envious of!
> 
> Bit of a hike for me - and will need to carry anything bought back to Scotland!
> 
> Wondering if I should take a back-pack for purchases as a) it's easier to carry things on your back and b) once it gets to 'that's it' weight, then I'll know!


Suitcase ! Check in at luggage and wheel your purchases home


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

SixStar said:


> How about a shopper-bag on wheels?


I have a proper shopping trolley on wheels but too bulky to take - might have a look on Amazon as sure I saw fold down ones ..... ta

ETA mmmmm wonder if one of these would be OK http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HAND-LUGGAGE-LIGHTWEIGHT-TROLLEY-HOLDALL-CABIN-BAG-ON-WHEELS-RYANAIR-EASYJET/221258063932?_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140221143405%26meid%3D83c8f19a1d20491db73260508bc3ecc0%26pid%3D100010%26rk%3D6%26rkt%3D19%26sd%3D182005015476

Don't want to spend a lot - there are some for under £5 but bad reviews & wheels look very flimsy ....patterns are a bit garish tho!



Westie Mum said:


> Suitcase ! Check in at luggage and wheel your purchases home


I'll already have a suitcase! Might be OK for some stuff to fit in (weather dependent on how many layers I need to bring!) but ....


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Wooohhoooo my ticket arrived today


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm being incredibly lazy, but does anyone have an idea of what food companies are attending? I know of Billy & Margot so far....


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm being incredibly lazy, but does anyone have an idea of what food companies are attending? I know of Billy & Margot so far....


I think it's easier to list the ones who aren't attending 

Virtually all of the big guns will be there, Millies Wolfheart aren't though.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

SixStar said:


> I think it's easier to list the ones who aren't attending
> 
> Virtually all of the big guns will be there, Millies Wolfheart aren't though.


Ah ok, that makes it easier! 

Last year I ran into a couple of different companies I hadn't heard of and picked up some of their wet food so am hoping to do the same again this year.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Search by type .....


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> I think it's easier to list the ones who aren't attending
> 
> Virtually all of the big guns will be there, Millies Wolfheart aren't though.


Angellpetco and fishermans daughter not there either I've noticed ..... Or ziwipeaks.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sniffers pet care are the people selling bow-wows for anyone wanting to repurchase them this year !


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Sniffers pet care are the people selling bow-wows for anyone wanting to repurchase them this year !


I never found them last year! So am going to make sure I do this time


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm being incredibly lazy, but does anyone have an idea of what food companies are attending? I know of Billy & Margot so far....


Not sure how up to date the trade stand list is, Hugo & Hennie are on there but I highly doubt they will be there as they have closed down. There's stands not on there that will be there etc


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Does anyone recall what the company was called selling the poo Hoover ? Was a cordless machine that sucks up poo and auto bags it for you. 

They were £100 last year and I almost went back and brought one but changed my mind but seriously thinking about it this year as be so much easier in the garden.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Angellpetco and fishermans daughter not there either I've noticed ..... Or ziwipeaks.


Fishermans Daughter share a stand with Nerf Dog, so they may be listed under their name as they were last year?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nataliee said:


> Not sure how up to date the trade stand list is, Hugo & Hennie are on there but I highly doubt they will be there as they have closed down. There's stands not on there that will be there etc


Well that's not very good - I'm planning on mapping my walk out this year instead of running round in circles like last year lol


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Does anyone recall what the company was called selling the poo Hoover ? Was a cordless machine that sucks up poo and auto bags it for you.
> 
> They were £100 last year and I almost went back and brought one but changed my mind but seriously thinking about it this year as be so much easier in the garden.


I think they were just called Poo Vac.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Fishermans Daughter share a stand with Nerf Dog, so they may be listed under their name as they were last year?


Nothing under Nerf dog either


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> I think they were just called Poo Vac.


*sigh* they aren't listed either


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Well that's not very good - I'm planning on mapping my walk out this year instead of running round in circles like last year lol


I imagine most of it will be similar but if you want specific stands I'd check their Facebook pages for stand number as that's how I found out one of the stands not listed are actually there


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

@Westie Mum the trade list isn't exhaustive, you might be lucky and see them on the day.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Do you guys think I'll be able to do all my shopping in 3 or 4 hours or am I going to be flustered and disappointed? I went a few years ago but can't remember!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

XemzX said:


> The OH and I are debating whether to go or not.
> For anybody who has been before what is the parking like and how much would it roughly cost?
> And if we were to buy our tickets on the day (if we were going it'd be a last minute thing!) how long can we expect to wait in line roughly?


I always buy my tickets on the day & I always go on a Friday. I try to arrive for opening (I think it's 8.15 this year) & I've never had to queue for tickets.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Now that, I am a bit envious of!
> 
> Bit of a hike for me - and will need to carry anything bought back to Scotland!
> 
> Wondering if I should take a back-pack for purchases as a) it's easier to carry things on your back and b) once it gets to 'that's it' weight, then I'll know!


I bought a 10.00 shopping trolley from Argos. It's big, sturdy & has lasted the last 4 years!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

sharloid said:


> Do you guys think I'll be able to do all my shopping in 3 or 4 hours or am I going to be flustered and disappointed? I went a few years ago but can't remember!


Depends how much shopping you want to do.

3-4 hours would make me very rushed, very flustered and very fed up. I intend to spend a whole day looking at the stands. But I guess it depends how much you want to buy.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Reading this thread is making me excited and I'm not even going this year 

As soon as I can I'm booking a hotel for next year, _finally_ :Happy


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Depends how much shopping you want to do.
> 
> 3-4 hours would make me very rushed, very flustered and very fed up. I intend to spend a whole day looking at the stands. But I guess it depends how much you want to buy.


Ah well, I'll just have to make do. Will be doing shopping instead of watching any breed showing since we'll have so little time.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry if this has been asked, but will we have to pay the 5p for any plastic bags we get from the stalls at Crufts? or are conventions/trade stalls exempt from enforcing the charge? Just need to figure out whether to bring our reusable bags with us or not!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Tarnus said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but will we have to pay the 5p for any plastic bags we get from the stalls at Crufts? or are conventions/trade stalls exempt from enforcing the charge? Just need to figure out whether to bring our reusable bags with us or not!


Good question!


----------



## ladyisla (Apr 19, 2014)

It sounds like dog shopping heaven!!!!!!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

One thing i would say is to remember you can always go back to your car and drop some bags off, saves you carrying them around all day.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Not long now !! 

I am sooooooooooooooooooo excited 

Am going to make a list of stall numbers etc at the weekend so I'm hopefully not walking round in circles again lol


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

It'll be Crufts Eve this time next week


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

As you are going first this year, you'll have to report back with all the must have bargains ! 

You'd have laughed earlier - I'm home every Wednesday so do all my online shopping to hopefully tie in with being delivered while I'm here. 

OH is home aswell today - looked puzzled for ages and then says "your deliveries are late today" 

Me: "no, nothing coming, I haven't ordered anything" 

OH: "what, nothing ? Seriously - no shopping?" 

Walks away very confused. 

An hour or so later, obviously still be thinking about it lol ..... "Ahhhhh is it Crufts next week?" 

Bless him LOL


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> As you are going first this year, you'll have to report back with all the must have bargains !
> 
> You'd have laughed earlier - I'm home every Wednesday so do all my online shopping to hopefully tie in with being delivered while I'm here.
> 
> ...


Sweet simple souls are they, these OHs  All the dog supplies are kept in our garage, hubby normally refers to it as 'the pet shop' as he says I'm better stocked than most. The other evening he asked if I was going into liquidation as the shelving units were so bare!  Bloody cheek!

I'll be sure to report back with the bargains


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol @ liquidation !! They just don't understand the whole Crufts thing do they


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Not long to goooooo


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I was thinking today if it's too early to make a 'Crufts wishlist'. There's usually one of those isn't there.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Not long now !!
> 
> I am sooooooooooooooooooo excited
> 
> Am going to make a list of stall numbers etc at the weekend so I'm hopefully not walking round in circles again lol


O M G .... I am SOOOOOOO excited! (quite ridiculous really but hey ho!)

Sat & started to make a list of the stalls I want to go to last night - errrrrr think I may not actually see any dogs by the time I get round them all!

@Westie Mum how did you get the list of them all? I tried going to the marketplace thing on the crufts site but didn't have much luck finding the ones I was looking for - am I doing something wrong? ta


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

http://www.crufts.org.uk/content/show-information/marketplace/

If you click on "other exhibitors" everyone else comes up. You can then search by "sector" if you want specific types.

But as said in other posts, appears some on there arent going now and others aren't listed that will be attending .... it gives you a rough starting point anyway!

Last year i was there for 8 or 9 hours and apart from watching the Westie's showing for 2 hours and a few drink breaks, the rest was shopping and i barely looked at anything in hall 4 and not sure if i even made it to hall 5 !


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Our tickets for Discover Dogs arrived today and the dog's matching bandanas came yesterday. Exciteeeeeeed! I'm not sure whether to buy a trolley, I don't know if I'll get much shopping done.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

sharloid said:


> Our tickets for Discover Dogs arrived today and the dog's matching bandanas came yesterday. Exciteeeeeeed! I'm not sure whether to buy a trolley, I don't know if I'll get much shopping done.


Oh my goodness I'm gunna have to come give these cuties a cuddle, please say you're there Friday!?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> http://www.crufts.org.uk/content/show-information/marketplace/
> 
> If you click on "other exhibitors" everyone else comes up. You can then search by "sector" if you want specific types.


Ahhhh that's what I wasn't doing!

Most of the ones I want to go to so far are in Halls 1, 3 & 5!

Arrrrggghhh!

Must do research this weekend! (and have 2 job applications to do too ....)


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhh my - there's soooooo many stalls! (and so many I want to go to!) 

I have about 6 each in Halls 2 & 4 - and loads in the others ..... thinking they may be the place to start to tick some off quickly?

Help!!!!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

You're all very organised with your stall research and lists!  I just wander aimlessly!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I wandered around last year but missed loads of stuff, was exhausted by the time I got to hall 4 and not sure I went to hall 5 at all .... Because I was double backing on myself going round in circles so trying to be organised this year so my feet can handle it lol

@Lilylass we will have to sync up shopping lists or I'll still be double backing on myself once you arrive lol


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

@SixStar have you tried Skippers salmon oil yet ?

https://www.skipperspetproducts.com/salmon-oil

Hoping it will be on offer at Crufts as should be good stuff like fish4dogs but pump bottle which I prefer.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

SixStar said:


> You're all very organised with your stall research and lists!  I just wander aimlessly!


Ahhhhhh but you have a whole day dedicated to just shopping! I have a mere 6 hours to do everything!



Westie Mum said:


> @Lilylass we will have to sync up shopping lists or I'll still be double backing on myself once you arrive lol


Definitely!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

mmm I think I'm going to have to sort into 'must go to' and 'like to go to' lol!

Have lots of food ones on the list but they're 'like to' as it would really be for samples only as too heavy to carry so they could get scratched! 

Defs so far are :
HiK9 
Dorwest 
Seatreats 
Beco-Things (just found they're going & I love their stuff!)
Chuck-it 
Pet Remedy 
Pooch & Mutt 
Thoughtful Pets (just messaged them to see if they're taking any cat food - there's one I've been really wanting to get for Archie) 
Vet Bed 
Tigga Towers 
Orijen


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> @SixStar have you tried Skippers salmon oil yet ?
> 
> https://www.skipperspetproducts.com/salmon-oil
> 
> Hoping it will be on offer at Crufts as should be good stuff like fish4dogs but pump bottle which I prefer.


No never tried that one. I normally stick with Angell Petco as they do big bottles and are handy with the pump. Only have the dregs left though so will definitely be on the look out for good deals on salmon oil.



Lilylass said:


> Ahhhhhh but you have a whole day dedicated to just shopping! I have a mere 6 hours to do everything!
> 
> Definitely!


Been Crufting for over 40 years and it was only last year I took the plunge and done more than one day - definitely my preferred method from now on!

Are you two both going on the Saturday?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

SixStar said:


> No never tried that one. I normally stick with Angell Petco as they do big bottles and are handy with the pump. Only have the dregs left though so will definitely be on the look out for good deals on salmon oil.
> 
> Been Crufting for over 40 years and it was only last year I took the plunge and done more than one day - definitely my preferred method from now on!
> 
> Are you two both going on the Saturday?


Yup! Will be lovely to be able to finally meet!

If (and it's a big if!) I go next year, I may go down the night before so I can go the full day, stay over somewhere & travel back the day after .....


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Will be missing @tinaK who I was going with but sadly isn't quite well enough yet to be able to come

My train tickets were non-refundable & with job situation the way it is, it's likely to be my only 'away' break this year so couldn't not use them


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Yup! Will be lovely to be able to finally meet!
> 
> If (and it's a big if!) I go next year, I may go down the night before so I can go the full day, stay over somewhere & travel back the day after .....


That'll be really lovely


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Argent said:


> Oh my goodness I'm gunna have to come give these cuties a cuddle, please say you're there Friday!?


Sadly not, only Saturday morning.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

sharloid said:


> Sadly not, only Saturday morning.


Awwh gutted >< I wanted to meet some pf pups


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> mmm I think I'm going to have to sort into 'must go to' and 'like to go to' lol!
> 
> Have lots of food ones on the list but they're 'like to' as it would really be for samples only as too heavy to carry so they could get scratched!
> 
> ...


Mine is mainly treats and things really - 3 dogs so go through treats very quickly here and most are very good bargains at Crufts compared to online! Thoughfulpets pets is on my list .... Just incase they are offering any "bulk buy and we will deliver afterwards" - you never know !



SixStar said:


> No never tried that one. I normally stick with Angell Petco as they do big bottles and are handy with the pump. Only have the dregs left though so will definitely be on the look out for good deals on salmon oil.
> 
> Been Crufting for over 40 years and it was only last year I took the plunge and done more than one day - definitely my preferred method from now on!
> 
> Are you two both going on the Saturday?


I always used to get fish4dogs but the smaller bottles and sadly no pump. Makes a blinking mess everywhere !

Yes @Lilylass is going on the Saturday aswell so going to meet up I'm there earlier though so will get a fair bit done beforehand.



Lilylass said:


> Yup! Will be lovely to be able to finally meet!
> 
> If (and it's a big if!) I go next year, I may go down the night before so I can go the full day, stay over somewhere & travel back the day after .....


Would be wise .... It's a long way to come and if hotel is cheap enough would make a nice weekend away and less of an early start !


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so excited for crufts, I can never sleep the night before I'm like a kid at Christmas.  Not really got a shopping list but will be on the look out for

Bow Wows
Salmon oil
Any fish treats
Things like tripe/liver stick things and chicken feet.

Been saving my £6 a week for a year to take so have my usual crufts balance. I'll probably be one of the first back on Thursday as I usually am, I'm only there for 4-5 hours as I need to get back for the dogs so I will report back with any good offers. That's enough shopping time for me as I've got a good photographic memory, I remembered where most of the stalls I want to visit are after the first time I went as they are usually in the same spot.

Last year Bow Wow had their own stall in hall 3 I think near Nature's Menu.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

SixStar said:


> No never tried that one. I normally stick with Angell Petco as they do big bottles and are handy with the pump. Only have the dregs left though so will definitely be on the look out for good deals on salmon oil.


Roughly how much are they / what is the bottle size?



CavalierOwner said:


> I'm so excited for crufts, I can never sleep the night before I'm like a kid at Christmas.  Not really got a shopping list but will be on the look out for
> 
> Bow Wows
> Salmon oil
> ...


I almost hope I don't sleep the night before - reckon I'm going to have to be up at 4:30 am:Jawdrop

Def like the idea of putting money away each week for it - will start a 'crufts pot' at the end of the month!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> I'm so excited for crufts, I can never sleep the night before I'm like a kid at Christmas.  Not really got a shopping list but will be on the look out for
> 
> Bow Wows
> Salmon oil
> ...


Will be waiting for your posts on Thursday 

Sniffers are the people selling bow wow's - yes hall 3, stand 104 ..... Brought 2 boxes last year and the dogs loved them! Had to really ration them because even 100 don't last long with 3. Might get 4 boxes this year!

@SixStar any idea how healthy bow wows are ?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Roughly how much are they / what is the bottle size?
> 
> I almost hope I don't sleep the night before - reckon I'm going to have to be up at 4:30 am:Jawdrop
> 
> Def like the idea of putting money away each week for it - will start a 'crufts pot' at the end of the month!


I usually get the 1 litre bottles which are £20 with free delivery.

.4.30am start here too  - dogs are the ONLY thing in the world that will see me getting up that early!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> @SixStar any idea how healthy bow wows are ?


Not very! 

Ingredients are collagen hides [chopped rawhide], wheat starch, pea fibre, guar gum, olyosacharides, natural colourants, minerals, aromas, preservatives.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> Roughly how much are they / what is the bottle size?
> 
> I almost hope I don't sleep the night before - reckon I'm going to have to be up at 4:30 am:Jawdrop
> 
> Def like the idea of putting money away each week for it - will start a 'crufts pot' at the end of the month!


Skippers salmon oil is £19 for a litre but should be on offer at Crufts. Angell petco aren't at Crufts but think they did an online offer last year instead.

A savings pot would be a good idea, bet it soon adds up !


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Roughly how much are they / what is the bottle size?
> 
> I almost hope I don't sleep the night before - reckon I'm going to have to be up at 4:30 am:Jawdrop
> 
> Def like the idea of putting money away each week for it - will start a 'crufts pot' at the end of the month!


I've saved up every year. £6 a week is over £300, I never actually spend it all though but it's good to have it there. It feels like a free day out because the money has already left my bank account so I don't miss it.



Westie Mum said:


> Will be waiting for your posts on Thursday
> 
> Sniffers are the people selling bow wow's - yes hall 3, stand 104 ..... Brought 2 boxes last year and the dogs loved them! Had to really ration them because even 100 don't last long with 3. Might get 4 boxes this year!
> 
> @SixStar any idea how healthy bow wows are ?


I only bought 1 box because I'd never heard of them so didn't know what they'd be like. Didn't look very appetising to me but the dogs loved them so will get more.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Not very!
> 
> Ingredients are collagen hides [chopped rawhide], wheat starch, pea fibre, guar gum, olyosacharides, natural colourants, minerals, aromas, preservatives.


Hmmm I have no idea what half of that is :/ guar gum ? Olyosacharides ?

Might not buy quite as many then .....


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Hmmm I have no idea what half of that is :/ guar gum ? Olyosacharides ?
> 
> Might not buy quite as many then .....


I copied that off Viovet. I presume they actually mean oligosaccharides which are carbohydrates basically, so some kind of mixed cereal I would have thought. Guar gum is a thickening and gelling agent.

I'll get a box of the giant ones for the bears again. They loved them and they're only a treat after all.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh got a nice free sample from Laughing Dog last year, a proper bag of biscuits that you'd buy online or from a shop. None of those sandwich bags with two treats in.  might be worth popping there if they are about.

Also forgot to add whimzees to my post! Got a big box for £5 last year.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> I copied that off Viovet. I presume they actually mean oligosaccharides which are carbohydrates basically, so some kind of mixed cereal I would have thought. Guar gum is a thickening and gelling agent.
> 
> I'll get a box of the giant ones for the bears again. They loved them and they're only a treat after all.


Think I'll have a chat with them at Crufts cause all the listing for the small ones just say:-

*composition: hides, collagen, Tripes (10%)*

So not sure if the bigger ones on violet are different or the same but just more detailed ingredients.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> Also forgot to add whimzees to my post! Got a big box for £5 last year.


Oh yes I picked up Whimzees last year for a fiver which is half the price of 
PAH - I give them to Lucy a lot when the westie's have lambs ears or puzzles as she's finding them too hard now she's older.

I am sure they were hall 1 somewhere - same stall was selling taste of the wild food aswell.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Think I'll have a chat with them at Crufts cause all the listing for the small ones just say:-
> 
> *composition: hides, collagen, Tripes (10%)*
> 
> So not sure if the bigger ones on violet are different or the same but just more detailed ingredients.


When I spoke to them at Discover Dogs they said the only difference between the two stick treats was the size, but I'm not sure, definitely worth clarifying.

My ''running down'' is now officially complete  We're taking the oldies for a night away in a b&b at the coast tomorrow, and just packed the last couple of tins for their dinner


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> When I spoke to them at Discover Dogs they said the only difference between the two stick treats was the size, but I'm not sure, definitely worth clarifying.
> 
> My ''running down'' is now officially complete  We're taking the oldies for a night away in a b&b at the coast tomorrow, and just packed the last couple of tins for their dinner


Yeah will definitely check as I like to only feed natural good quality stuff. When mine are only little dogs it does make a difference. Am sure a lot of stuff doesn't even touch the sides with your big lads 

Plus .... And I seriously need to remember this! .... I'm only really shopping for Poppy and fussy Lucy ! Oscar can't have much yet - although on white fish atm with fish skins for treats so fingers crossed.

Have a nice night away! Hope it's not too cold at the coast


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Oh yes I picked up Whimzees last year for a fiver which is half the price of
> PAH - I give them to Lucy a lot when the westie's have lambs ears or puzzles as she's finding them too hard now she's older.
> 
> I am sure they were hall 1 somewhere - same stall was selling taste of the wild food aswell.


Last year was the first year I saw that whimzee stall but I'm pretty certain it was near Fish4dogs


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Yeah will definitely check as I like to only feed natural good quality stuff. When mine are only little dogs it does make a difference. Am sure a lot of stuff doesn't even touch the sides with your big lads
> 
> Plus .... And I seriously need to remember this! .... I'm only really shopping for Poppy and fussy Lucy ! Oscar can't have much yet - although on white fish atm with fish skins for treats so fingers crossed.
> 
> Have a nice night away! Hope it's not too cold at the coast


They're funny. They're very foody but take the time to enjoy their food too! I like to feed good quality natural stuff too, only had the one box of Bow Wows and they don't get any other junky treats bar a weekly Dentastix (Saturday night treat!) and a Jumbone on each of their birthdays, so 4 times a year 

Thanks. I'm sure it'll be bitter cold, but nevermind. We'll just have a wander on the beach and then a nice pub lunch. They love things like that and trying hard to make the extra effort now given their ages.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Well I have my starter list ....

*Hall 1*
Billy & Margot 1-52
Fish 4 Dogs 1-188
Kennelpak 1-44 (whimzees ?) 
Lily's Kitchen 1-116
Mariners Choice 1-108
Skippers Pet Products 1-154

*Hall 2*
Feelwell's 2-90. (Venison treats) 
Lintbells 2-119 (microfibre tooth cleaner) 
Naturo Pet Foods 2-68

*Hall 3*
Fetch 3-52
Natures Menu 3-120
Orijen/Acana 3-25
Sniffers Pet Care 3-104

*Hall 4*
Canagan 4-76
Finer by Nature 4-28 
Thoughtful Pets Food Store 4-122

*Hall 5*
Equipet 5-185 (Adaptil ? )
Forthglade Foods 5-138
VetUK 5-67 (Adaptil and prokolin)


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Does anyone know if there will be a supplier selling coconut oil? Mylo has gone off salmon oil so thought I'd give this a go. I've looked on the Lintbells site but can't find anything. I'm taking a friend this year who's never been before & I'm so excited for her!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a supplier selling coconut oil? Mylo has gone off salmon oil so thought I'd give this a go. I've looked on the Lintbells site but can't find anything. I'm taking a friend this year who's never been before & I'm so excited for her!


Skippers pet food (sells all the fish treats etc) have coconut oil listed on their website for £10. Cheaper at Crufts probably.

But I just buy mine from Asda http://groceries.asda.com/product/cooking-oils/organic-virgin-coconut-oil/910001413507


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Skippers pet food (sells all the fish treats etc) have coconut oil listed on their website for £10. Cheaper at Crufts probably.
> 
> But I just buy mine from Asda http://groceries.asda.com/product/cooking-oils/organic-virgin-coconut-oil/910001413507


Thank you very much x


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Well I have my starter list ....
> 
> *Hall 1*
> Billy & Margot 1-52
> ...


OK .... here goes!

1st draft - these are 'must go to' ones ..... will have to work out how to add the (large!) 'like to go to' ones so I can distinquish them on my list in case I run short of time! (mmmm wonder if a big M at the start will do it!)

Hall 4 is light - but I think every single one is a 'must'!

Guess I should add what I think I'm going to get at them at some point too!

Ohhhhh I do like to be organised!

*Must go to! *

*Hall 1*
Chuck-it 1-16
Sea-treats 1-108 (whitefish fish fingers)
Beco-things 1-114 (bowls / poop bags)
Skippers 1-154 (salmon oil)

*Hall 2*
-
*
Hall 3 *
Orijen / Acana 3-25 (hoping they'll have cat food)

*Hall 4*
Pet Remedy 4-8 (atomiser refill)
Vet Bed 4-34 *
Dorwest 4-72 (mixed veg tablets)
Thoughtful Pets 4-122 (cat food)

*Hall 5 *
Hi-K9 5-24 *
Vet UK 5-67 (diarsanyl, metabolic treats for cat)
Tigga Towers 5-156

Her new HiK9 is being delivered on Monday!:Shamefullyembarrased - I got a good deal that, considering the price increase, I doubt will be matched at Crufts (as it was cheaper than pre-price rise!) - and I then don't have to carry it!

She does often leak at night so I'm really undecided whether to get a couple of their cosy sleeves for it (£35 usually) - or some extra bits of vet bed - I know it washes / dries well and she can need a new one every day .....


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I love how organized we all get for this marathon of a shopping day 


Quick question, although I think it may have been asked earlier on in the thread, but can you buy tickets on the day?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> I love how organized we all get for this marathon of a shopping day
> 
> Quick question, although I think it may have been asked earlier on in the thread, but can you buy tickets on the day?


I'm sure you can but a) you'd have to pay full price (I got mine for £14.50 instead of £20 buying online) and b) there may be queues

I do believe you can buy online on the day - but think you'd need to print the ticket out as it's emailed


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Has anyone bought vet bed from Crufts before?

I've just found several rolls (300 x 75cm) on e*bay for just under £30

I would get 3 pieces from that (although I'd rather have 3 different colours, it's a heck of a lot cheaper buying a roll!)


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> OK .... here goes!
> 
> 1st draft - these are 'must go to' ones ..... will have to work out how to add the (large!) 'like to go to' ones so I can distinquish them on my list in case I run short of time! (mmmm wonder if a big M at the start will do it!)
> 
> ...


Oh we have a few stalls to view together 

Hmmmm Pet remedy - I looked at this before for Lucy rather than Adaptil as its a bit cheaper. Is it good ?

If it was me, I'd stick with vet bed. £35 is an awful lot IMO for a bit of fleece. If you were going to pay that (and she was leaking a lot) I'd say to look at Wet Dog Mats from Jacobs Den as they are very popular and have a special waterproof system to keep dogs dry, but also the surface the mat is lying on.



Dogloverlou said:


> I love how organized we all get for this marathon of a shopping day
> 
> Quick question, although I think it may have been asked earlier on in the thread, but can you buy tickets on the day?


Am hoping being organised will mean I don't miss stalls like last year!

Yes you can buy tickets there, if you get there fairly early the queue won't be too bad - but compared to the queues for toilets and drinks, it will be easy!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> Has anyone bought vet bed from Crufts before?
> 
> I've just found several rolls (300 x 75cm) on e*bay for just under £30
> 
> I would get 3 pieces from that (although I'd rather have 3 different colours, it's a heck of a lot cheaper buying a roll!)


@SixStar I'm sure brought some last year so hopefully she will see this when she is back tomorrow.

I see loads of people struggling with it through the halls so I presume it's cheap, but not sure as never brought it from Crufts.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

@Westie Mum just found vet bed on a site & I can get 2 bits for £20 incl delivery so that'll do fine - really didn't want to cart it back on the train so can cross that off my list(& sneak another on!)

Agree re cosy sleeve as thought about it & if you could get away with 1 or even 2 bits its fine but I'd def need more!

I get the Pet Remedy as it works for dogs & cats so is substantially cheaper than having to buy both Feliway & Adaptil

Smells lovely too & def seems to work for them all (& can help humans too apparently!)


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Might look at the pet remedy then @Lilylass as the Adaptil doesn't smell of anything, that I've noticed anyway !

Bulky/heavy purchases while they might be a bit cheaper at Crufts, it's a pain when your travelling on the train. I'm saving my space for treats etc that are substantially cheaper at Crufts.

Most of my bulk purchases fish4dogs fish skins and Mariners biscuits , are hall 1 so will get those last.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

OK Vet bed ordered so that's one off the list

Found a great site that sells it for fantastic prices - chap is really helpful & was even around last night answering questions on his FB page (the joys of having your own business in what's a pretty competative market!) 

Discount on buying 2 or more bits which took a weel bit off - so £19 for 2 bits incl delivery & pretty happy with that 

Even if it's cheaper at crufts, it would be a pita / bulkt to cart back (although I may have a wee look if I spot the stand - just in case lol!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2016)

Should be heading to Crufts on the Saturday. Would love to see the YKC as have never done so and I am looking into becoming a member myself. Should be going shopping as there may be a little pup coming along soon plus have to buy some clickers for the little dog I train. Also going to see Discover Dogs. Any stalls I should specifically visit?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> @SixStar I'm sure brought some last year so hopefully she will see this when she is back tomorrow.
> 
> I see loads of people struggling with it through the halls so I presume it's cheap, but not sure as never brought it from Crufts.


I have brought some most years, think last years was £5 for 1m or something like that. It's not the great quality stuff, but is ample for in the car and out on the patio. I defintely wouldn't want to carry it around though, we get it just before we're do a bag drop at the car/hotel.

Won't be getting any this year though as got a roll from Bronte Glen in the autumn! As per @Lilylass, it's so much cheaper per roll.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Crufts week !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

It's Monday not many sleeps left.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> It's Monday not many sleeps left.


see @Lilylass - I am not the only one who counts in sleeps


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> see @Lilylass - I am not the only one who counts in sleeps


 you've both got me doing it now!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I make it two sleeps for me. I have to be up 3.30am on Thursday morning, I doubt I will even get a sleep.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Firedog said:


> I make it two sleeps for me. I have to be up 3.30am on Thursday morning, I doubt I will even get a sleep.


Ouch! Where are you travelling from ?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Firedog said:


> I make it two sleeps for me. I have to be up 3.30am on Thursday morning, I doubt I will even get a sleep.


Crikey that's even worse than me! I thought 4:30am was bad!!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

2 & a half sleeps


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Firedog said:


> I make it two sleeps for me. I have to be up 3.30am on Thursday morning, I doubt I will even get a sleep.


i'll probably be up about then too. leaving at 5am. will be glad when my class is over with so i can relax. i'm dreading trying to do cherokee's top knot while trying to stop the public messing it up stroking her


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I've got my list sorted *I think*, although I haven't checked the full marketplace list so there could be something I'm missing. Although, does anyone know of a good company selling natural chews such as pigs ears and the like? I struggle to find those kind of stands every year believe it or not.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I have no list  as I have no money :'( but hoping I get at least get a few small items


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> I've got my list sorted *I think*, although I haven't checked the full marketplace list so there could be something I'm missing. Although, does anyone know of a good company selling natural chews such as pigs ears and the like? I struggle to find those kind of stands every year believe it or not.


There is a good one I went to last year, I can't remember what it's called or which hall but I'm sure I'll find it again and report back, what day are you going?

I bought big bags of chicken feet, liver sticks that sort thing, still have loads left. There are a lot of stands that sell natural treats so you will be ok.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

CavalierOwner said:


> There is a good one I went to last year, I can't remember what it's called or which hall but I'm sure I'll find it again and report back, what day are you going?
> 
> I bought big bags of chicken feet, liver sticks that sort thing, still have loads left. There are a lot of stands that sell natural treats so you will be ok.


Thanks. I'm going on Saturday.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> I've got my list sorted *I think*, although I haven't checked the full marketplace list so there could be something I'm missing. Although, does anyone know of a good company selling natural chews such as pigs ears and the like? I struggle to find those kind of stands every year believe it or not.


There was one last year called beds, bones & beyond, they had some good stuff. Think they are there this year


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> I've got my list sorted *I think*, although I haven't checked the full marketplace list so there could be something I'm missing. Although, does anyone know of a good company selling natural chews such as pigs ears and the like? I struggle to find those kind of stands every year believe it or not.


Don't think I found anywhere cheaper than zooplus - so just did an order for them afterwards.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Not long now.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Eeeeee! We have to be there in the hall for half 9 on Saturday, I'm not sure what time we'll be needing to set off.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Not long now.


I so wish I was going Thursday aswell now !

You on the look out for anything in particular or just a general stock up ?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> I so wish I was going Thursday aswell now !
> 
> You on the look out for anything in particular or just a general stock up ?


My dad's just been saying to me he doesn't know 'why on earth!' I didn't go down the day before so I could've had a whole day there!!

TBH 1/2 day is prob long enough for me atm - my iffy foot doesn't 'like walking around on really hard surfaces (pavements, hard floors etc) for too long ....... might try to be a bit more organised if I can go next year tho' - and book the train a lot earlier as it was just too expensive to travel on Friday by the time I got around to it!

To everyone completing ...... good luck & can't wait to hear how you get on (with photos if poss!)

To everyone going ..... enjoy!

Can't wait to see the hauls afterwards!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> I so wish I was going Thursday aswell now !
> 
> You on the look out for anything in particular or just a general stock up ?


A general stock up really, although definitely want some more PJs for Jake, some Fitpaws kit and a Buster Activity Mat for Alfie.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> My dad's just been saying to me he doesn't know 'why on earth!' I didn't go down the day before so I could've had a whole day there!!
> 
> TBH 1/2 day is prob long enough for me atm - my iffy foot doesn't 'like walking around on really hard surfaces (pavements, hard floors etc) for too long ....... might try to be a bit more organised if I can go next year tho' - and book the train a lot earlier as it was just too expensive to travel on Friday by the time I got around to it!
> 
> ...


It's as much walking as you want it to be - just have your list of absolute must's and anything else, foot willing, is a bonus 

A whole day would be good next year as you can take it easier, stop for more coffee's etc.

Next year I'm going to pre book time off for the Thursday (and the Friday to rest!) as Westie's will be on and I really did enjoy watching them all strutting their stuff last year !

I keep toying with the idea of going back on the Sunday this year to watch them but I think I'll be too tired as im sure a Westie breeder I know told me they start first which is 8.30 I think .... Can't see me being up, dressed and on the train by 8am after a full day there on Saturday !


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> A general stock up really, although definitely want some more PJs for Jake, some Fitpaws kit and a Buster Activity Mat for Alfie.


Ooooh the activity mat looks interesting !


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

It's Crufts Eve for me


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Cruftsmas Eve you might say 

(Sorry!)


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> It's Crufts Eve for me





SixStar said:


> Cruftsmas Eve you might say
> 
> (Sorry!)


You two must be mega excited !!

If either of you get chance, could you note down how much the fish4dogs treats are this year and if Skippers have their salmon oil on offer ..... Pretty please


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Haha I was chanting "Cruftsmas Eve!" Last night at the OH  I'm the only one that gets this excited lol

I don't envy you guys getting up at silly o'clock in the morning! I'm getting up at around half 6, getting picked up at 7 to make it there for 9 - all very relaxed!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> You two must be mega excited !!
> 
> If either of you get chance, could you note down how much the fish4dogs treats are this year and if Skippers have their salmon oil on offer ..... Pretty please


Very excited  and of course I can, no problem.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm so disappointed I can't come this year, it would have been lovely to see Reena's daughter showing again, she won her class last year. I also meet the owners of Tango's youngest son who lives in Canada so it's all quite personal.
But it's my daughter and grandsons Birthdays, they have to come first.
To all those competing or just visiting have a wonderful time.
I will definitely be going next year !


----------



## ladyisla (Apr 19, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> I keep toying with the idea of going back on the Sunday this year to watch them but I think I'll be too tired as im sure a Westie breeder I know told me they start first which is 8.30 I think .... Can't see me being up, dressed and on the train by 8am after a full day there on Saturday !


Oh pants you're right...

http://www.crufts.org.uk/content/news/crufts-2016-early-and-late-starts/?nav=L2NvbnRlbnQvbmV3cy8=

I really wanted to see them but planned to leave around 8.30 and I'm two hours away by car! Wonder if the people coming with me would mind an even earlier start!!!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

ladyisla said:


> Oh pants you're right...
> 
> http://www.crufts.org.uk/content/news/crufts-2016-early-and-late-starts/?nav=L2NvbnRlbnQvbmV3cy8=
> 
> I really wanted to see them but planned to leave around 8.30 and I'm two hours away by car! Wonder if the people coming with me would mind an even earlier start!!!!


You might just catch the end depending on numbers there this year but to guarantee seeing them, I'd definitely leave earlier!

I know Westie's aren't everyone's thing - but seeing so many gorgeous well groomed ones, in one place is definitely a lovely sight


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Very excited  and of course I can, no problem.


Thank you


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

A sneak peak on Facebook - will be visiting feelwells stand to stock up for Oscar! Venison treats are 4 packs for £10. £3.99 each normally !


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Ouch! Where are you travelling from ?


Bournemouth. Unfortunately the exhibitors have to be there by 8am and are not allowed to leave until 4pm. It will be a long day, we are not in the ring until at least 12.30, so I will probably go and watch Tattoogirl show her Poodle and try and find stuff to do. I tried to have a nap this afternoon but phone kept ringing and door kept going. I have had a manic week and am shattered. My best friend can't come and my son has bailed on me so need to find some amusement.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> A sneak peak on Facebook - will be visiting feelwells stand to stock up for Oscar! Venison treats are 4 packs for £10. £3.99 each normally !
> 
> View attachment 264235


I love this stall and always stock up on a couple of months worth of stuff in one go.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone know if/how much the cash machines charge at NEC?


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Nataliee said:


> Does anyone know if/how much the cash machines charge at NEC?


No sorry, never used them. I carry most of my savings split between different pockets and make OH save the rest.

I love stocking up at Feelwells, I'm so frigging excited  just sorted out my bags and I'm taking 6 big material shopping bags. There's usually someone giving trollies or something away when you buy from their stall just in case. I've told OH to rest his arm muscles today.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I like getting the Arden Grange crunchy bites too because they are usually £1 a bag and cost a fortune at [email protected] and boxes of James Wellbeloved dog meat for £5.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> A sneak peak on Facebook - will be visiting feelwells stand to stock up for Oscar! Venison treats are 4 packs for £10. £3.99 each normally !
> 
> View attachment 264235


Ooh what hall and stand are they?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> A sneak peak on Facebook - will be visiting feelwells stand to stock up for Oscar! Venison treats are 4 packs for £10. £3.99 each normally !
> 
> View attachment 264235


O M G .... I'm going to have to add that to my list of 'must go' arrrgggghhhh

I'm ridiculously excited .... must remember to see some dogs too!!!!!!



Firedog said:


> Bournemouth. Unfortunately the exhibitors have to be there by 8am and are not allwed to leave until 4pm..


I know a lot of people who don't go for this reason - I understand why they want exhibitors there all day for people to see them but if you're a long way away / have other animals at home it's just not possible for many



CavalierOwner said:


> No sorry, never used them. I carry most of my savings split between different pockets and make OH save the rest.


Do most of the stalls take credit card?

I was planning on taking just a card & only a small amount of cash (I hate carrying it)


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Firedog said:


> Bournemouth. Unfortunately the exhibitors have to be there by 8am and are not allowed to leave until 4pm. It will be a long day, we are not in the ring until at least 12.30, so I will probably go and watch Tattoogirl show her Poodle and try and find stuff to do. I tried to have a nap this afternoon but phone kept ringing and door kept going. I have had a manic week and am shattered. My best friend can't come and my son has bailed on me so need to find some amusement.


This is why I didn't enter Cash unfortunately. Although some other exhibitors told me they had left before 4pm before and that they'd also walked around shopping with their dog ( despite the rules stating the dog must be benched at all times ). But knowing my luck I'd be the one caught trying to leave early and forbid from doing so  so I just didn't bother entering. Shame as it was our first year qualifying too


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> O M G .... I'm going to have to add that to my list of 'must go' arrrgggghhhh
> 
> I'm ridiculously excited .... must remember to see some dogs too!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I do know to be honest, never paid with a card. Day to day I always use my card but at Crufts I just take cash and my card as back up. I'd hate to have loads of transactions from different companies coming out of bank I'd rather pay cash so I know where I am and sometimes I only spend a few quid at a stand so card would be pointless.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Ooh what hall and stand are they?


Hall 2 stand 90


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Are we having a separate live streaming thread tomorrow?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Trying to decide whether to measure Maisie ...... she doesn't really *need* anything collar / harness wise .... the only thing I might succumb to would be a toweling / drying coat - but Ive yet to see one that really gets to the bits I'd need (underneath / chest etc) 

If I don't have them - I can't buy anything - but if that's the case, and I find the perfect 'thing' I'll be .... annoyed!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Are we having a separate live streaming thread tomorrow?


Yeeessss please!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Firedog said:


> Bournemouth. Unfortunately the exhibitors have to be there by 8am and are not allowed to leave until 4pm. It will be a long day, we are not in the ring until at least 12.30, so I will probably go and watch Tattoogirl show her Poodle and try and find stuff to do. I tried to have a nap this afternoon but phone kept ringing and door kept going. I have had a manic week and am shattered. My best friend can't come and my son has bailed on me so need to find some amusement.





Firedog said:


> I love this stall and always stock up on a couple of months worth of stuff in one go.


Oh wow, yeah a long way! It's probably better that you're in the ring later though as at least it will fill the afternoon. Must be terrible if you're up first and then have to sit waiting and waiting to leave.

Will be stocking up aswell !


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Ooh what hall and stand are they?


They have two stalls :-

Feelwells at Crufts

Hall 2 - Stand 90
This is our main stand and will be selling our full range of treats including the brand new Meat & Fish Crunchies plus all our new Grain Free Food recipes and our Natural Wormer

Hall 5 - Stand 76
This smaller stand will stock our full range of treats (the photo posted is this stand)


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> O M G .... I'm going to have to add that to my list of 'must go' arrrgggghhhh
> 
> I'm ridiculously excited .... must remember to see some dogs too!!!!!!
> 
> ...





Lilylass said:


> Trying to decide whether to measure Maisie ...... she doesn't really *need* anything collar / harness wise .... the only thing I might succumb to would be a toweling / drying coat - but Ive yet to see one that really gets to the bits I'd need (underneath / chest etc)
> 
> If I don't have them - I can't buy anything - but if that's the case, and I find the perfect 'thing' I'll be .... annoyed!


I'll join the ridiculously excited group aswell 

I took £200 cash last year, my bank card and my credit card (you never know what you might want to buy!). I never used either card and came home with cash still.

Not all stalls have card machines either.

I'd take the measurements - but then I'd rather over spend than be annoyed I missed a bargain lol


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Are we having a separate live streaming thread tomorrow?





Lilylass said:


> Yeeessss please!


Think we definitely need one as lasts years shopping thread was overtaken with streaming talk and makes it hard to find the shopping talk !


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Yeeessss please!





Westie Mum said:


> Think we definitely need one as lasts years shopping thread was overtaken with streaming talk and makes it hard to find the shopping talk !


If no one else wants to start it, I'm happy to  Might do so tonight ready for the early birds tomorrow.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> They have two stalls :-
> 
> Feelwells at Crufts
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> If no one else wants to start it, I'm happy to  Might do so tonight ready for the early birds tomorrow.


Go for it


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> I'll join the ridiculously excited group aswell
> 
> I took £200 cash last year, my bank card and my credit card (you never know what you might want to buy!). I never used either card and came home with cash still.
> 
> ...


I took £300 but think I only spent about £150 and I still have some treats left  it's because it's so cheap, you get loads for your money don't you. I dread to think how much all my stuff would have would have cost if I'd bought it all from shops/online.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> I took £300 but think I only spent about £150 and I still have some treats left  it's because it's so cheap, you get loads for your money don't you. I dread to think how much all my stuff would have would have cost if I'd bought it all from shops/online.


Treats and food are much much cheaper at Crufts so you get loads more for your money.

Things like beds, collars, etc aren't that much cheaper but obviously you get to view before you buy .... I dont really visit those stalls because I'm going on my own on the train, I need to stock up on bargains and leave everything else at normal prices to just be delivered as normal.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Bag packed, lunch packed, folder ready with tickets andhotel booking confirmation. 

Over excited?! Never!

So quiet without the bears though


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Treats and food are much much cheaper at Crufts so you get loads more for your money.
> 
> Things like beds, collars, etc aren't that much cheaper but obviously you get to view before you buy .... I dont really visit those stalls because I'm going on my own on the train, I need to stock up on bargains and leave everything else at normal prices to just be delivered as normal.


Pretty much snap - I could do with another short lead for when we go to the vets (as I end up with hers wrapped around my hand about 6 times!) but apart from that she's got a ridiculous amount of collars / harnesses etc but they're not that expensive anyway so not desperate for one

Really only the drying coat but - tbh she'd probably hate it! - I'm just conscious she sometimes sits in the car sodden & when it's cold it surely can't do her now aging joints a lot of good - but neither can wading in the sea in sub zero temps ... maybe I shouldn't worry!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Bag packed, lunch packed, folder ready with tickets andhotel booking confirmation.
> 
> Over excited?! Never!
> 
> So quiet without the bears though


O M G I've just had the biggest panic of my life ..... I couldn't find my train tickets :Jawdrop

They've been in my cutlery drawer for WEEKS .... have thought of moving them several times but - I know where they are & they're safe so have left them

Went in - no tickets 

Have finally found them (in the cupboard underneath - they must've fallen out the back of the drawer - but serious panic had set in!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Bag packed, lunch packed, folder ready with tickets andhotel booking confirmation.
> 
> Over excited?! Never!
> 
> So quiet without the bears though


I'm still so jealous you're going the first day !!

I thought hubby was babysitting - oh, he's prob at work ?



Lilylass said:


> when it's cold it surely can't do her now aging joints a lot of good - but neither can wading in the sea in sub zero temps ... maybe I shouldn't worry!


I know we've spoken about drying coats before. Maisie is like mine - filthy and wet underneath and the drying coats don't cover that part!



Lilylass said:


> O M G I've just had the biggest panic of my life ..... I couldn't find my train tickets :Jawdrop
> 
> They've been in my cutlery drawer for WEEKS .... have thought of moving them several times but - I know where they are & they're safe so have left them
> 
> ...


OMG I hate it when that happens !!!!

Must remember to put my Crufts ticket in my bag, would hate to have to pay again when I get there and the ticket is still sat in the cupboard !


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> I know we've spoken about drying coats before. Maisie is like mine - filthy and wet underneath and the drying coats don't cover that part!
> 
> OMG I hate it when that happens !!!!
> 
> Must remember to put my Crufts ticket in my bag, would hate to have to pay again when I get there and the ticket is still sat in the cupboard !


Yup, that's why I really can't see me finding one that will do - but I will measure her, just in case! 

Need to make a list of things to take :Shamefullyembarrased as you know, I like a list ....

My Crufts ticket is upstairs on my printer - I wanted to put it with the train tickets - but, I know where it is so ..... don't want to move it & then forget & panic!


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> If no one else wants to start it, I'm happy to  Might do so tonight ready for the early birds tomorrow.


Good thinking!!

I'm extra excited as I've just discovered that I can stream YouTube from my phone to our new TV so I can watch it properly rather than on my laptop


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Left it too late to order tickets, got to pay on door now


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> Yup, that's why I really can't see me finding one that will do - but I will measure her, just in case!
> 
> Need to make a list of things to take :Shamefullyembarrased as you know, I like a list ....
> 
> My Crufts ticket is upstairs on my printer - I wanted to put it with the train tickets - but, I know where it is so ..... don't want to move it & then forget & panic!


Nothing wrong with lists 



Nataliee said:


> Left it too late to order tickets, got to pay on door now


Oh wow, never realised they stopped the online ticket sales .... Always thought you could still buy them online on the day !


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> O M G I've just had the biggest panic of my life ..... I couldn't find my train tickets :Jawdrop
> 
> They've been in my cutlery drawer for WEEKS .... have thought of moving them several times but - I know where they are & they're safe so have left them
> 
> ...


Bet that was a YIKES moment!!! Glad you've found them ok 



Westie Mum said:


> I'm still so jealous you're going the first day !!
> 
> I thought hubby was babysitting - oh, he's prob at work ?
> 
> ...


Oldies are staying with hubs - never could and never would put them in kennels. They're happy to sleep and are no bother at all, they're fine to just have a quick leg stretch rather than a proper walk for a few days and will be fine when he is at work.

The bears are a bit more demanding! - OH isn't normally very involved with the dogs, minding 2 is a big ask - 4 would be pushing my luck


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Oldies are staying with hubs - never could and never would put them in kennels. They're happy to sleep and are no bother at all, they're fine to just have a quick leg stretch rather than a proper walk for a few days and will be fine when he is at work.
> 
> The bears are a bit more demanding! - OH isn't normally very involved with the dogs, minding 2 is a big ask - 4 would be pushing my luck


I know what you mean - mine are perfectly OK without a walk the odd day but can imagine big dogs definitely need to get out!

Last time I wasn't at home for one day I had to prepare & label the dogs dinners before I left ! OH is great for cuddles and general care but he doesn't even know what to feed them, or how much! (Must remember to leave instructions for him on Saturday!)

Am sure the Bears will enjoy their little holiday


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Nataliee said:


> Left it too late to order tickets, got to pay on door now





Westie Mum said:


> Nothing wrong with lists
> 
> Oh wow, never realised they stopped the online ticket sales .... Always thought you could still buy them online on the day !


Oh no - neither did I .... can't see why you shouldn't be able to tbh as you get sent them straight away / print them 



SixStar said:


> Bet that was a YIKES moment!!! Glad you've found them ok


It wasn't a nice feeling ..... panic really set in as I thought I'd moved them somewhere & had absolutely no idea where to start looking!

Ohhhhhh can't wait to see what everyone finds tomorrow!!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Nothing wrong with lists
> 
> Oh wow, never realised they stopped the online ticket sales .... Always thought you could still buy them online on the day !





Lilylass said:


> Oh no - neither did I .... can't see why you shouldn't be able to tbh as you get sent them straight away / print them
> 
> It wasn't a nice feeling ..... panic really set in as I thought I'd moved them somewhere & had absolutely no idea where to start looking!
> 
> Ohhhhhh can't wait to see what everyone finds tomorrow!!


So did I, just went to get them online & it says not available now


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> I know what you mean - mine are perfectly OK without a walk the odd day but can imagine big dogs definitely need to get out!
> 
> Last time I wasn't at home for one day I had to prepare & label the dogs dinners before I left ! OH is great for cuddles and general care but he doesn't even know what to feed them, or how much! (Must remember to leave instructions for him on Saturday!)
> 
> Am sure the Bears will enjoy their little holiday


My OH is just the same - cuddles and the odd game is as far as his involvement really goes.

Instructions will be left here too  their dinners are portioned & in labelled freezer bags and their meds are all sorted in pill organizers.

He's taking Jake to the vets AM & PM for his injections though, not feeling that brave bless him


----------



## jon.bda (Oct 10, 2015)

Not going sadly, my sisters there every day, my niece is doing the young handler stuff I think and my eldest lad and his better half are going for the pastoral group. Probably a good thing she won't be around the Cockers as I could see her snaffling one!!!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Silly question ..... is it signposted / obvious where to go once you come out the train station?

Never been to Birmingham before ......


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> My OH is just the same - cuddles and the odd game is as far as his involvement really goes.
> 
> Instructions will be left here too  their dinners are portioned & in labelled freezer bags and their meds are all sorted in pill organizers.
> 
> He's taking Jake to the vets AM & PM for his injections though, not feeling that brave bless him


oh I think I'd have to get the vets to do his injections aswell - I'd panic !


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> Silly question ..... is it signposted / obvious where to go once you come out the train station?
> 
> Never been to Birmingham before ......


It's all connected - you don't have to go outside , just follow the signs


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> It's all connected - you don't have to go outside , just follow the signs


Ahhhhh fantastic!!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Firedog said:


> Bournemouth. Unfortunately the exhibitors have to be there by 8am and are not allowed to leave until 4pm. It will be a long day, we are not in the ring until at least 12.30, so I will probably go and watch Tattoogirl show her Poodle and try and find stuff to do. I tried to have a nap this afternoon but phone kept ringing and door kept going. I have had a manic week and am shattered. My best friend can't come and my son has bailed on me so need to find some amusement.


i'll be the one in the mustard jacket with black poodles on


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

tattoogirl73 said:


> i'll be the one in the mustard jacket with black poodles on


Good luck - and @Firedog & everyone else going with canine companions!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Pretty much snap - I could do with another short lead for when we go to the vets (as I end up with hers wrapped around my hand about 6 times!) but apart from that she's got a ridiculous amount of collars / harnesses etc but they're not that expensive anyway so not desperate for one
> 
> Really only the drying coat but - tbh she'd probably hate it! - I'm just conscious she sometimes sits in the car sodden & when it's cold it surely can't do her now aging joints a lot of good - but neither can wading in the sea in sub zero temps ... maybe I shouldn't worry!


Have you seen these Lilylass?http://www.microfibrestore.co.uk/petcare.html
I've had mine for 2 years now & they're brilliant. They were there last year.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

fernlady said:


> Have you seen these Lilylass?http://www.microfibrestore.co.uk/petcare.html
> I've had mine for 2 years now & they're brilliant. They were there last year.


Ohhh they look interesting - ta  I'll have a better look tomorrow (must go & get her out for a bedtime wee!) - I've not come across those before!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

If anyone does want to come and say "Hello" we should be in hall 4 ring 20 at about lunchtime. I will be in white jacket and trousers with a blue top and shoes.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I made a list! I'd like to have a look at all the stalls but I'll only have about 3.5 hours so will try to visit these:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Wooooo Crufts here I come


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Wooooo Crufts here I come


Omg I'm so excited for you!

Have fun ,& looking forward to seeing what bargains you found!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Roll on Saturday  even though I have like no money


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm here woooooo


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Nataliee said:


> I'm here woooooo


Hope you've got plenty for money with you  enjoy your day.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where skippers is?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> Can anyone tell me where skippers is?


Hall one - same place as last year .... just up a few from Mariners/Sea Treats


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

hmmmm the Crufts Marketplace thing isn't working .... how annoying if you are there and its not working!! 

Checked my list - its hall one, stand 154


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Done it thanks not even spent £100 so far and got loads!!!

Prices 

Fish4dogs small bags 3 for £8 

Fish4dogs 500g bags 4 for £25 so 2kgs for £25

They don't seem to have 1kg bags this year

Sea Treats 4 500g bags for £15 plus they have like whole little fish in bags for £5

Sea Treats salmon oil 1ltr for £10

Skippers seems to be £18 for 1ltr no pump, don't know whether they give you them with purchase


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Akela have hot some really good natural chews


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

No fitpaws stuff on the camddwr stand


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Nataliee said:


> No fitpaws stuff on the camddwr stand


whattttttt!!!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> Done it thanks not even spent £100 so far and got loads!!!
> 
> Prices
> 
> ...


Fish4dogs the same price as last year then and Sea Treats, although their salmon oil is mega cheaper 1 litre for £10 - its £27.50 online! Such a shame its not a pump bottle, although at that price i may buy it and decant it into the pump bottle i have already!

Skippers salmon oil shows a pump bottle on their website so maybe the pump is given seperately, like the fishmans daughters ones last year, they were just attached with selotape to the side of the bottle .... but with only £1.50 discount off their normal prices, hardly worth rushing to buy tbh.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

For £10 I'll take the mess  I might see if I can find empty pump bottles on eBay or something


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Nataliee said:


> Akela have hot some really good natural chews


Awseome. What stand/hall Natalie?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> For £10 I'll take the mess  I might see if I can find empty pump bottles on eBay or something


I have a litre pump bottle at the moment so will soak that and run it through the dishwasher a few times and then refill it ....mind you, if they are the same shape, the pump bit might just screw on.

But yes - for a tenner, its not worth paying more for skippers ! Will check the dates as might get a couple.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nataliee said:


> Akela have hot some really good natural chews


oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh - prices ?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Done it thanks not even spent £100 so far and got loads!!!
> 
> Prices
> 
> ...


thanks!

Are the sea treats 4 bags of any.of their stuff?

Salmon oil a great price so def going there!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> thanks!
> 
> Are the sea treats 4 bags of any.of their stuff?
> 
> Salmon oil a great price so def going there!


Nearly all of them are on the offer. The whole dried put fisherwood weren't though.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Awseome. What stand/hall Natalie?





Westie Mum said:


> oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh - prices ?


It was in hall 1 somewhere, think it was the row behind Julius k9, only a small stand. 2 bags of chews for £10 I got goats ears, lamb tails & beef tails


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

vetbed in hall 4 near the top of the stairs into hall 5 the stuff on a roll, £17 for 100x75cm it's normally £25 online, and it's decent quality stuff all the cheaper vet bed I've bought goes flat after a few washes


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

On train back to New Street feel shattered 5 big bags and a bag of vet bed!
Spent just under £140 that's including £15 vet bed, can't remember what the stand was called but will let you know when I get home size150x100cm


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Nataliee said:


> It was in hall 1 somewhere, think it was the row behind Julius k9, only a small stand. 2 bags of chews for £10 I got goats ears, lamb tails & beef tails


Thank you. Just managed to look it up and it says Hall 1 - 49


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Argh, more and more stalls are being added to my list and I have a very small budget this year....something's gonna have to give!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Fish4Dogs look to have some interesting new treats - calamari rings and squid bites. Anyone bought them today?


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

On train home! Feet kill. So best natural treats I've found.

Stand straight across from Sea Treats are doing Chicken Feet and tripe sticks 1kg for £7.50.

Hall 5 right in front of the stairs think it's called something wholesale has LOADS of different natural treats all ranging from a few quid to £10-12 for 1kg. I spent £30 just on that stand think I bought 1kg venison sticks, a big bag of pig snouts, 1kg these sausage things which look like strips of chewy hotdogs and I bought 30 garlic and something sausages.
Someone on here was wondering about pigs ears, this stand had I think 50 in a big bag for £30, and the previous stall I talked about near Sea Treats sold them separately but you could get 20 for £10.95 I think.

Barking Heads treats 3 bags for £5 so I bought 6 bags  including some limited edition ones I've never seen before that are pink!

Whimzees are £5 for a bag £10 for a box.


I don't even remember half of what I bought I bought way more than normal and I haven't got a clue where I'm going to put it all because I'm certain it won't fit in my dog cupboard. I've bought that much I didn't even get Bow-wows.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Not a very clear photo but here's my purchases. Best saving was on the vet bed I got £100 worth for £68


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG these garlic sausages stink!! I keep getting a whiff, the bag is next to me.:Arghh


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

CavalierOwner said:


> On train home! Feet kill. So best natural treats I've found.
> 
> Stand straight across from Sea Treats are doing Chicken Feet and tripe sticks 1kg for £7.50.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. Am going to write down Sea Treats so I can easily find the natural treat stand, and the wholesale one too. Sounds like you had a good shop up 



Nataliee said:


> Not a very clear photo but here's my purchases. Best saving was on the vet bed I got £100 worth for £68


That all looks awesome. What's that big braided chew? Rawhide? I need big chews like that for Cash!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> That all looks awesome. What's that big braided chew? Rawhide? I need big chews like that for Cash!


Yep it's farmfoods rawhide as are the pressed bones, they were 2 for £10. Harry has just eaten one in less than 10 minutes but he's just an idiot & power chews through everything! 
They do tiny ones now as well, those are in the little boxes at the back


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> OMG these garlic sausages stink!! I keep getting a whiff, the bag is next to me.:Arghh


Would love to see them ( when you're home!) Mine loves sausages!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Omg I didn't even realise I bought so much no wonder my arms kill


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

These are the garlic sausages @Lilylass they were 15 for £3 or 30 for £5










These are like chewy hotdogs that have been sliced up

@Westie Mum do you think your fussy dogs might like these? From Sea Treats.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Right I've packed it all away, I'm not sure I'll remember everything but I'll try

2x fish bites =1kg
2x fishcakes =1kg
2x salmon oil
1x bag of whole fish
6x bags Barking Heads treats
30x sausages
Pig snouts
1kg hot dogs
1kg venison sticks
1kg chicken feet
500g tripe sticks
5x bags Feelwells treats
3x bags Arden Grange treats
Bag of whimzees
3x bags Betty miller treats
2x bags Natural Way treats
12x turkey stick things
1x vet bed

Not bad for £140

I bought loads less last year and still have some left so God knows how much I'll have left this time next year.  I've struggled to find somewhere to shove it all.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

CavalierOwner said:


> On train home! Feet kill. So best natural treats I've found.
> 
> Stand straight across from Sea Treats are doing Chicken Feet and tripe sticks 1kg for £7.50.
> 
> ...


Ha ha, we have a dog cupboard! It's not very depleted though so I'll get a telling off when I get home tomorrow! I'm still only half way through the fish skins from last year!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

fernlady said:


> Ha ha, we have a dog cupboard! It's not very depleted though so I'll get a telling off when I get home tomorrow! I'm still only half way through the fish skins from last year!


I still had half a bag of trips sticks, chicken feet and loads of fish bites. Funny thing is I'm not one of those people that gives my dogs loads of treats a day because I don't want fat Cavs lol so treats always last forever. I just enjoy shopping and buying dog stuff so crufts is lethal. They probably each get 2-3 little treats a day like little square fish bites but they only have things like tripe sticks, chicken feet once a week, twice if I want to keep them quiet while I watch a programme.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

How can you guys have so much left over? lol. But then again, my lot have a chew a night and between three of them we go through 'em like wildfire. I have to do weekly top ups!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

O M G ..... there are some very lucky dogs on here! 

Sea treats is a def - the salmon oil & treats look fab & think she'd love those little sprat things - I've often looked at them on Zoo+ but never got them before!

Def Felwells too .....

Not sure how I'm actually going to fit in time to see any dogs!!!!

@CavalierOwner - what stand had the sausages please? (she would die for a sausage! I think it goes back to her showing days as the only time she used to get them was in the ring - now she gets one if I have to leave her in the car to pop into a shop so they're an extra special, rare treat!)


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> How can you guys have so much left over? lol. But then again, my lot have a chew a night and between three of them we go through 'em like wildfire. I have to do weekly top ups!


I think it's mostly because natural treats like little fish bites and chicken feet are really light so when you're buying in kg's you get loads.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> On train home! Feet kill. So best natural treats I've found.
> 
> Stand straight across from Sea Treats are doing Chicken Feet and tripe sticks 1kg for £7.50.
> 
> ...


Great haul again this year!

The stall opposite sea treats sounds good *adds to list!* esp the venison sticks. Oscars been on an elimination diet for allergies and we know he is 100% fine with venison so really looking forward to getting him some different treats, other than the few venison bits zooplus have.

Where the whimzees in hall 1 again - same stall selling Taste of the Wild food ?



CavalierOwner said:


> @Westie Mum do you think your fussy dogs might like these? From Sea Treats.
> View attachment 264312


Sprats - yes they do like sprats (and their brave mummy has overcome her fear of touching dead fish with eyes lol). I've had them from Sea Treats before as bizarrely they love their fish cookie type biscuits, it's just the fish skins they won't touch - well Poppy mainly, it's her that's fussy!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nataliee said:


> Not a very clear photo but here's my purchases. Best saving was on the vet bed I got £100 worth for £68


I see you brought some wolf fish sticks and squid strips - haven't tried those yet. Do you remember how much they were ?

And I did have a giggle at nutriment - moo tube lol


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> O M G ..... there are some very lucky dogs on here!
> 
> Sea treats is a def - the salmon oil & treats look fab & think she'd love those little sprat things - I've often looked at them on Zoo+ but never got them before!
> 
> ...


Sausages are from the wholesale stand at the bottom of the stairs in Hall 5. All of my natural treats apart from fishy stuff, chicken feet and tripe sticks are from that stand. They had 3 different flavours of sausages, I just bought 30 of the garlic ones but I can't remember what meat they were. They reek. I think my boy dog will roll on it before eating it :Bored he likes to do that with really stinky treats.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

What are whimzees? Those vegetable type chews?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Sausages are from the wholesale stand at the bottom of the stairs in Hall 5. All of my natural treats apart from fishy stuff, chicken feet and tripe sticks are from that stand. They had 3 different flavours of sausages, I just bought 30 of the garlic ones but I can't remember what meat they were. They reek. I think my boy dog will roll on it before eating it :Bored he likes to do that with really stinky treats.


Thank you .....


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Great haul again this year!
> 
> The stall opposite sea treats sounds good *adds to list!* esp the venison sticks. Oscars been on an elimination diet for allergies and we know he is 100% fine with venison so really looking forward to getting him some different treats, other than the few venison bits zooplus have.
> 
> ...


Venison was from the stand in Hall 5. I only bought chicken feet and tripe from the one near Sea Treats.  venison was £9 I think for a kg and they had smaller bags too. They are dehydrated crunchy sticks. Yes whimzees where in Hall 1.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> What are whimzees? Those vegetable type chews?


Those things shaped like toothbrushes and crocodiles. Antos make them too.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> I still had half a bag of trips sticks, chicken feet and loads of fish bites. Funny thing is I'm not one of those people that gives my dogs loads of treats a day because I don't want fat Cavs lol so treats always last forever. I just enjoy shopping and buying dog stuff so crufts is lethal. They probably each get 2-3 little treats a day like little square fish bites but they only have things like tripe sticks, chicken feet once a week, twice if I want to keep them quiet while I watch a programme.





Dogloverlou said:


> How can you guys have so much left over? lol. But then again, my lot have a chew a night and between three of them we go through 'em like wildfire. I have to do weekly top ups!


I brought absolutely loads last year and do a zooplus order every month - my cupboards are bare !!

But then 3 dogs - fish cookie type biscuits they have a couple each when I leave for work. They have fish skins or tripe stick for lunch and then evenings they like a hard chew like lambs ears, puzzles etc.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

CavalierOwner said:


> Those things shaped like toothbrushes and crocodiles. Antos make them too.


Thought so. Missy & Ty are not keen, but did @Westie Mum say the same stand sells Taste of the Wild? Would love to pick up a few cans of their wet.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> I brought absolutely loads last year and do a zooplus order every month - my cupboards are bare !!
> 
> But then 3 dogs - fish cookie type biscuits they have a couple each when I leave for work. They have fish skins or tripe stick for lunch and then evenings they like a hard chew like lambs ears, puzzles etc.


My dogs are feeling hard done by after reading this.  they only get hard chews twice a week if they are lucky.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> What are whimzees? Those vegetable type chews?


Yes - not the healthiest I'm sure but Lucy likes them rather than some of the hard chews and age 11, she can have them if she prefers them. Half the price at Crufts to buying normally so stocking up on those.



CavalierOwner said:


> Venison was from the stand in Hall 5. I only bought chicken feet and tripe from the one near Sea Treats.  venison was £9 I think for a kg and they had smaller bags too. They are dehydrated crunchy sticks. Yes whimzees where in Hall 1.


Ahhh ok, thanks 

If it's pure venison, nothing else added, I'll be buying a few bags of those aswell!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Thought so. Missy & Ty are not keen, but did @Westie Mum say the same stand sells Taste of the Wild? Would love to pick up a few cans of their wet.


Yes they do, dry and wet. Didn't look at the prices as I didn't buy them but I'm guessing maybe 3 for £5? People seem to like that offer at Crufts, I do.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Thought so. Missy & Ty are not keen, but did @Westie Mum say the same stand sells Taste of the Wild? Would love to pick up a few cans of their wet.


They did last year. It was just up from Lilys kitchen.

I think they are Kennelpak hall 1 stand 44 ..... I have them on my list to check as not 100% on name but hopefully be same location.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

CavalierOwner said:


> Yes they do, dry and wet. Didn't look at the prices as I didn't buy them but I'm guessing maybe 3 for £5? People seem to like that offer at Crufts, I do.


Sounds good to me too  Do you know the stand name?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> Yes they do, dry and wet. Didn't look at the prices as I didn't buy them but I'm guessing maybe 3 for £5? People seem to like that offer at Crufts, I do.


They were 4 tins for a fiver last year.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> They did last year. It was just up from Lilys kitchen.
> 
> I think they are Kennelpak hall 1 stand 44 ..... I have them on my list to check as not 100% on name but hopefully be same location.


Aha, thank you, beat me to it!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Yes - not the healthiest I'm sure but Lucy likes them rather than some of the hard chews and age 11, she can have them if she prefers them. Half the price at Crufts to buying normally so stocking up on those.
> 
> Ahhh ok, thanks
> 
> If it's pure venison, nothing else added, I'll be buying a few bags of those aswell!


Yeah should be, I'm pretty certain this is the stand in Hall 5 I will check in a while when I get up as I have their leaflet.

www.natural-treats.co.uk/m,687,wholesale,p2.html

@Lilylass tagged you as you might be interested in looking at the sausages. Looks like they sell 3kgs on here


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> My dogs are feeling hard done by after reading this.  they only get hard chews twice a week if they are lucky.


Poppy had a costly dental at age 2 - hence the hard treat every night now, try and help keep her teeth clean !


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> Yeah should be, I'm pretty certain this is the stand in Hall 5 I will check in a while when I get up as I have their leaflet.
> 
> www.natural-treats.co.uk/m,687,wholesale,p2.html
> 
> @Lilylass tagged you as you might be interested in looking at the sausages. Looks like they sell 3kgs on here


Pet Treats Wholesale Ltd - hall 5, stand 90


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

CavalierOwner said:


> My dogs are feeling hard done by after reading this.  they only get hard chews twice a week if they are lucky.


Save me a fortune if I did similar, but alas, my lot have come to expect their nightly chew now and I feel evil if I go to bed and don't give them one


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Pet Treats Wholesale Ltd - hall 5, stand 90


It's soooo good, I'm actually going to bookmark their website, don't know why because I won't need to buy anything. 
You can't miss it its right at the bottom of the stairs and a big stand.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Save me a fortune if I did similar, but alas, my lot have come to expect their nightly chew now and I feel evil if I go to bed and don't give them one


Still feeling hard done by, all they get at night is a fish bite or Barking head biscuit or something. Isn't it funny how dogs know their routine, my lot go nuts at night when I make a cuppa and get my biscuits out because they know it's time for them to have a treat.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Save me a fortune if I did similar, but alas, my lot have come to expect their nightly chew now and I feel evil if I go to bed and don't give them one


Tell me about it - Oscar starts licking the cupboards lol

Last night he never had his venison sausage before bed and sick bile this morning as a telling off for being a naughty mummy and forgetting!

(The bile is a new thing aswell to add to his allergies!)



CavalierOwner said:


> It's soooo good, I'm actually going to bookmark their website, don't know why because I won't need to buy anything.
> You can't miss it its right at the bottom of the stairs and a big stand.


Sadly venison sticks aren't just venison so no good for allergy pants ....

_PTW's venison sticks contain 30% venison, 20% beef and 30% chicken. No meat derivatives used just pure meat used in our sausages
_
Will still pay them a visit as looks like @Lilylass will be going and I'll tag along with her!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> I see you brought some wolf fish sticks and squid strips - haven't tried those yet. Do you remember how much they were ?
> 
> And I did have a giggle at nutriment - moo tube lol


I think the wolf sticks were £11, and the squid strips may have been £7.50? They had offers on I think it was 4 bags of any of the £7.50 products for £26.
Haha the moo tubes last the GSD monster more than 2 minutes!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Yeah should be, I'm pretty certain this is the stand in Hall 5 I will check in a while when I get up as I have their leaflet.
> 
> www.natural-treats.co.uk/m,687,wholesale,p2.html
> 
> @Lilylass tagged you as you might be interested in looking at the sausages. Looks like they sell 3kgs on here


Ohhhh 3kg for just under £17 is brilliant! Thanks - bookmarked their site too so will maybe get some to try @ Crufts & if she likes them .... that's great price!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Tell me about it - Oscar starts licking the cupboards lol
> 
> Last night he never had his venison sausage before bed and sick bile this morning as a telling off for being a naughty mummy and forgetting!
> 
> ...











These are what I've got doesn't say there's anything in them here


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Finer by nature had natural treats ( Think they had venison stuff too) on hall 4 

Other bargains I got- 
Riaflex (hall 5) 800g tub of joint plus normally £84, got it for £60. All their products were on offer


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

And there's these


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Tell me about it - Oscar starts licking the cupboards lol
> 
> Last night he never had his venison sausage before bed and sick bile this morning as a telling off for being a naughty mummy and forgetting!
> 
> ...


I was hoping it was going to be a *joint* stall as def looks interesting - will prob stick to the chicken sausages to be on the safe side

I've added it to my list - we'll need to compare again!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

CavalierOwner said:


> Still feeling hard done by, all they get at night is a fish bite or Barking head biscuit or something. Isn't it funny how dogs know their routine, my lot go nuts at night when I make a cuppa and get my biscuits out because they know it's time for them to have a treat.


Yep. Come 10ish my lot are bugging me to go to bed and they literally dive into their respective places when I set them up for the night! Trying to stay up beyond 11pm is a joke these days with my lot lol.



Westie Mum said:


> Tell me about it - Oscar starts licking the cupboards lol
> 
> Last night he never had his venison sausage before bed and sick bile this morning as a telling off for being a naughty mummy and forgetting!
> 
> ...


Yes, I get the head tilts and if I forget and close the hallways door on Cash, the last thing I see before lights out is his sad face looking back at me wondering why the treats have not appeared *sigh*.

Missy suffered horribly with bile vomits for years until I changed her diet.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> View attachment 264327
> 
> These are what I've got doesn't say there's anything in them here


Ooooohhhhh they sound perfect! I was looking at something else !

Thank you  *adds back on list*


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> I was hoping it was going to be a *joint* stall as def looks interesting - will prob stick to the chicken sausages to be on the safe side
> 
> I've added it to my list - we'll need to compare again!





Westie Mum said:


> Ooooohhhhh they sound perfect! I was looking at something else !
> 
> Thank you  *adds back on list*


Yep - joint visit now lol


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> View attachment 264329
> 
> And there's these


OMG Venison sausages ..... she'll kill me for those lol!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Ooooohhhhh they sound perfect! I was looking at something else !
> 
> Thank you  *adds back on list*


There's the 100% venison sausages too


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nataliee said:


> Finer by nature had natural treats ( Think they had venison stuff too) on hall 4
> 
> Other bargains I got-
> Riaflex (hall 5) 800g tub of joint plus normally £84, got it for £60. All their products were on offer


I have finer by nature on my list already 



Dogloverlou said:


> Yep. Come 10ish my lot are bugging me to go to bed and they literally dive into their respective places when I set them up for the night! Trying to stay up beyond 11pm is a joke these days with my lot lol.
> 
> Yes, I get the head tilts and if I forget and close the hallways door on Cash, the last thing I see before lights out is his sad face looking back at me wondering why the treats have not appeared *sigh*.
> 
> Missy suffered horribly with bile vomits for years until I changed her diet.


Poppy and Lucy go to bed with OH who usually goes early as he gets up at 4am.

Oscar stays up with me - we are the night owls 

The bile - yes think it's diet related. He never had it on kibble but can't have kibble until we are much much further along the elimination diet. As long as he eats something right before he goes to bed he is fine.

I'm going to visit Acana and look at the pork and butternut squash kibble. He hasn't had either main ingredients before and the rest is veg/lentils so in theory he may be OK to have this. It might help fill his tummy up a bit more than just wet food.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

So many posts to respond too every time I refresh the page ..... How excited are we all lol



Lilylass said:


> OMG Venison sausages ..... she'll kill me for those lol!


Deffo worth trying at cheap prices - makes you feel like you haven't wasted loads of money if they aren't suitable.



CavalierOwner said:


> There's the 100% venison sausages too


Thank you  That will teach me for looking too quick!

Edited for typos !


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I dont even know where to read on this thread haha


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, I'm going to have put a stop to my ever growing list now no matter how tempted I am to view other stalls. I just won't have the money for it all


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Well, I'm going to have put a stop to my ever growing list now no matter how tempted I am to view other stalls. I just won't have the money for it all


I'm the same..... tbh I wouldn't be going if the train etc hadn't already been paid for (and non-refundable) as had to change jobs & huge drop in income.

I've whittled it down to 11 'must go' stalls & think I'll just look at the others if I come across them (mostly food & I can't carry it!)

I also need to remember - I only have 1 dog!!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so excited for everyone that's not been yet  I really wish I could restart today and do it all again. I couldn't possibly go another day because I don't physically have room for anymore treats and there's no way they could eat them all.  Ah well, will put my first £6 to one side at the weekend to start next year's fund.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Ah well, will put my first £6 to one side at the weekend to start next year's fund.


I've got my 'pot' ready!

Did you see any dogs or just shop?


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> I've got my 'pot' ready!
> 
> Did you see any dogs or just shop?


Ha only the dogs walking about, I just did the shopping I only get to stay there for a few hours because I have to get back for the dogs so I watch it on TV and do the important shopping to get all the bargains. OH watches the dogs though, he walks round with me for a bit then he takes my heavy bags and sits to watch the dogs while I continue shopping, sometimes he goes for a pint.  I've got him well trained.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Well, I'm going to have put a stop to my ever growing list now no matter how tempted I am to view other stalls. I just won't have the money for it all


Im uber skint


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh forgot to say, I had a look at my bags of limited edition pink Barking Heads treats when I got home, turns out they are pink because they are strawberries and cream flavour  would it be really wrong to try one?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Just back at the hotel. Absolutely shattered so just a quick update!

@Westie Mum have a look a Farm Foods, they've gone some great venison treats that might be ok for Oscar.

Only had a browse round the stalls today, took pics of the all the fishy stands for prices but been beaten to it  spent most of today in the arena and will do the shopping tomorrow.

Although did grab Alfie his Buster Activity Mat as was worried they'd run out.

Bath, bed then up & out early for round two tomorrow


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> I dont even know where to read on this thread haha


Oops sorry - we are a bit excited lol



CavalierOwner said:


> Oh forgot to say, I had a look at my bags of limited edition pink Barking Heads treats when I got home, turns out they are pink because they are strawberries and cream flavour  would it be really wrong to try one?


Report back lol


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Just back at the hotel. Absolutely shattered so just a quick update!
> 
> @Westie Mum have a look a Farm Foods, they've gone some great venison treats that might be ok for Oscar.
> 
> ...


Will do, thank you !

Must be lovely to browse leisurely 

What other stuff is on offer at fish4dogs @SixStar ?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Will do, thank you !
> 
> Must be lovely to browse leisurely
> 
> What other stuff is on offer at fish4dogs @SixStar ?


They've got their goody bags which are kibble samples, jerky tiddlers, 2 pouches fish mousse and think maybe something else for £4.

£25 for 2kg jerky (4x500g bags).

James Wellbeloved are doing free goody bags - full size packet of Greenies, a pouch of their wet and a toy.

Nerf dog are there who shared a stand with Fishersmans Daughter last year, only caught a glimpse of it though so don't know if same again this year. Will check back tomorrow.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> They've got their goody bags which are kibble samples, jerky tiddlers, 2 pouches fish mousse and think maybe something else for £4.
> 
> £25 for 2kg jerky (4x500g bags).
> 
> ...


Thanks .... Will have to see if JWB have any goodie bags left by Saturday !


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Just back at the hotel. Absolutely shattered so just a quick update!
> 
> @Westie Mum have a look a Farm Foods, they've gone some great venison treats that might be ok for Oscar.
> 
> ...


Sadly puzzle toys etc are the one thing she will destroy - she must never have had stuff like that before & despite several attempts just doesn't 'get it' and will eventually get frustrated & just wreak them to get to the treats!



SixStar said:


> They've got their goody bags which are kibble samples, jerky tiddlers, 2 pouches fish mousse and think maybe something else for £4.
> 
> £25 for 2kg jerky (4x500g bags).
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh Fish4Dogs mousse .... another thing she would kill me for ...... I used to get them but unfortunately one of the few things I just can't stomach the smell off .... might treat her if I see them though!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Did any one spot the offers at Billy & Margot ? Photos on Facebook but prices are too blurry.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Did any one spot the offers at Billy & Margot ? Photos on Facebook but prices are too blurry.


Didn't pay mutch attention but pic on their FB page looks like treat are £3 a bag?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> Didn't pay mutch attention but pic on their FB page looks like treat are £3 a bag?


Yeah £3 but looks like x amount of bags for x amount of money and I can't read what it says.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Yeah £3 but looks like x amount of bags for x amount of money and I can't read what it says.


Hmmm if presume 3 for £5 maybe? A lot of stands have 3 for £5 offers, they are my favourite offers.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> Hmmm if presume 3 for £5 maybe? A lot of stands have 3 for £5 offers, they are my favourite offers.


Would be fab it they are but really dont think they will be as they are usually £4 each. Maybe 2 for £5. Will have to see.

I can't wait to go !!


----------



## DogLover62 (Feb 18, 2016)

Was my first time at crufts today it was great just wished I had more time as we only had 4 hours!! 
Managed to grab a few things but would have loved to have been able to look properly and buy more. 
Loved seeing all the dogs but found a few of the owners a bit intimidating they were a bit stand off ish if you know what I mean. Others were lovely though and we're more than happy to have a chat. 
Managed to watch fly ball too which was pretty awesome the dogs actually seemed to enjoy it haha. 
Wish I could go back tonorrow!! There's so many things I regret not buying! That's it for this year for me though Dx definitely going next year!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

DogLover62 said:


> Was my first time at crufts today it was great just wished I had more time as we only had 4 hours!!
> Managed to grab a few things but would have loved to have been able to look properly and buy more.
> Loved seeing all the dogs but found a few of the owners a bit intimidating they were a bit stand off ish if you know what I mean. Others were lovely though and we're more than happy to have a chat.
> Managed to watch fly ball too which was pretty awesome the dogs actually seemed to enjoy it haha.
> Wish I could go back tonorrow!! There's so many things I regret not buying! That's it for this year for me though Dx definitely going next year!


I guess some people are more chatty than others & if they've not shown yet they'd be really nervous so don't let it put you off.

A taster this year & hopefully inspired you to make lists etc for next!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

CRUFTS TOMORROW!! 

I gotta plan what I am doing... up about 5am to walk the dogs... set off around 7-8am.. get there before 10 hopefully


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

ONE more sleep !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

DogLover62 said:


> Was my first time at crufts today it was great just wished I had more time as we only had 4 hours!!
> Managed to grab a few things but would have loved to have been able to look properly and buy more.
> Loved seeing all the dogs but found a few of the owners a bit intimidating they were a bit stand off ish if you know what I mean. Others were lovely though and we're more than happy to have a chat.
> Managed to watch fly ball too which was pretty awesome the dogs actually seemed to enjoy it haha.
> Wish I could go back tonorrow!! There's so many things I regret not buying! That's it for this year for me though Dx definitely going next year!


Last year i spent quite a lot of time round by the show rings while the Westie's were showing. Some owners were super friendly .... one lady spent ages telling me about a holiday cottage she rents in the summer for her and her gang and giving me details of it etc. Her friend then chatted to me for another 20 minutes or so.

Another people never even said hello.

I pretty much gathered the older people there have been so crufts showing many times so are a bit more relaxed about it, whereas the younger ones were maybe really nervous about everything.

Next year try and get there for the whole day, makes the experience a lot nicer


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

My plan this year is to pop over to the smooth collies to see Bigbys breeder and also cuddles with Bigbys mum and siblings and also to meet some other smooth collies owners  Then the rest will be spent at DD and shopping! and I might perhaps see whats on in the arena.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> CRUFTS TOMORROW!!
> 
> I gotta plan what I am doing... up about 5am to walk the dogs... set off around 7-8am.. get there before 10 hopefully


I am so lucky its at the NEC - the train station is literally a few minutes drive from my house and then its 22 minutes on the train (i checked last night lol), so from door to door 30 minutes!

Will get up about 7.00. Leave OH to sort the dogs out and get ready. Leave about 8.00 - 8.30 and be there in half an hour 

Just suitcase to sort out tonight (to carry shopping home!) a couple of extra bags ... and i may wash my hair if im meeting @Lilylass lol


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Hope everyone at Crufts has fun today! Don't forget to report back with your hauls


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> My plan this year is to pop over to the smooth collies to see Bigbys breeder and also cuddles with Bigbys mum and siblings and also to meet some other smooth collies owners  Then the rest will be spent at DD and shopping! and I might perhaps see whats on in the arena.


It does make it a different experiences when "your type of dogs" are there, doesnt it. I had a lovely time last year, just such a shame the terriers are Sunday this year and start far too early for me!

Think i might have a walk around DD to have a look at some of the other doggies there tomorrow .... although might sneak a quick look at the Newfie's showing .... think thats tomorrow ?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> Hope everyone at Crufts has fun today! Don't forget to report back with your hauls


Ohhhh hadn't though about who is going today! Think a few went yesterday and the rest over the weekend. I know @SixStar is there again today but not sure who else


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Ohhhh hadn't though about who is going today! Think a few went yesterday and the rest over the weekend. I know @SixStar is there again today but not sure who else


I'm super jealous/excited for everyone that hasn't been yet. I want to do it all again.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> I am so lucky its at the NEC - the train station is literally a few minutes drive from my house and then its 22 minutes on the train (i checked last night lol), so from door to door 30 minutes!
> 
> Will get up about 7.00. Leave OH to sort the dogs out and get ready. Leave about 8.00 - 8.30 and be there in half an hour
> 
> Just suitcase to sort out tonight (to carry shopping home!) a couple of extra bags ... and i may wash my hair if im meeting @Lilylass lol


So lucky! Will take me about 90 minutes to drive there but depending on traffic


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> It does make it a different experiences when "your type of dogs" are there, doesnt it. I had a lovely time last year, just such a shame the terriers are Sunday this year and start far too early for me!
> 
> Think i might have a walk around DD to have a look at some of the other doggies there tomorrow .... although might sneak a quick look at the Newfie's showing .... think thats tomorrow ?


Yeah it does make a difference  Working and Pastoral is my favourite day as virtually most breeds I like are pastoral  with the odd none pastoral thrown in there  Yes Newfies will be showing 

I will see the smooths but also want to see the roughs, vallhunds, shepherds, collies, entlebucher mountain dog and many more


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> I am so lucky its at the NEC - the train station is literally a few minutes drive from my house and then its 22 minutes on the train (i checked last night lol), so from door to door 30 minutes!


*sigh*



Hanwombat said:


> So lucky! Will take me about 90 minutes to drive there but depending on traffic


*double sigh*

Door to door ..... leaving here @ 6 to drop dog off @ Mum's & she's taking me to the train there - train - New St - Int ...... arrive ohhhh around 6 hours later! 

*note to self ..... wash hair* ...... 
not sure what to wear - it's a long journey & don't want to be cold but don't want to be roasting in the NEC ......

It's generally warmer down there anyway - isn't it .... been hovering just under / just over freezing here most of the week



Westie Mum said:


> It does make it a different experiences when "your type of dogs" are there, doesnt it. I had a lovely time last year, just such a shame the terriers are Sunday this year and start far too early for me!
> 
> Think i might have a walk around DD to have a look at some of the other doggies there tomorrow .... although might sneak a quick look at the Newfie's showing .... think thats tomorrow ?


Quite fancy a wee dander around DD - there's a few breeds I've never met in RL and some I'd love to know more about!



Hanwombat said:


> Yeah it does make a difference  Working and Pastoral is my favourite day as virtually most breeds I like are pastoral  with the odd none pastoral thrown in there  Yes Newfies will be showing
> 
> I will see the smooths but also want to see the roughs, vallhunds, shepherds, collies, entlebucher mountain dog and many more


Would love to go on Gundog day - planning on watching a lot today!

BUT ..... Rotties are my next fav breed so hoping to swoon over a few of those!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> Yeah it does make a difference  Working and Pastoral is my favourite day as virtually most breeds I like are pastoral  with the odd none pastoral thrown in there  Yes Newfies will be showing
> 
> I will see the smooths but also want to see the roughs, vallhunds, shepherds, collies, entlebucher mountain dog and many more


See, you will still have a great day even if you dont do a load of shopping!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> *sigh*
> *note to self ..... wash hair* ......


sat at work laughing my head off !!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> sat at work laughing my head off !!


Good! 

Well I've spent the morning moving furniture lounge to garage - garage to lounge (and back to the garage lol!) - upstairs to downstairs etc etc - *madam* is not impressed (she doesn't *do* change well!) and has run around trying to stay out my way (and invariably being right where I want to be!)

All done - not sure I like the results but will try to live with it a couple of weeks before making any decisions ......

Now ..... I think we both deserve a nice stroll on the beach, followed by lunch, a soak in the bath and then settle down to watch Crufts this afternoon

Looking forward to seeing what everyone picks up today!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

@Hanwombat fitpaws stuff is there, turns out it was there yesterday, people must have been hiding it I couldn't see! Not that I had any money left.
Also anyone going Sunday Natures menu were practically giving stuff away in the afternoon last year


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll be there for opening time. We usually get to most stands in hall 1 with minimum fuss or hustle & bustle. It's after lunch it really starts getting packed, and last time I went on a Saturday it really does get heaving!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh and if anyone wants to stop by and say hi to me, I'll be hanging around the Hovawart breed ring from 1ish onwards probably. Hall 5 ring 28. Not sure what I'll be wearing yet though for anyone to recognize me.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'll be hanging around the smooths at some point - hall 1, ring 5


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> Good!
> 
> Well I've spent the morning moving furniture lounge to garage - garage to lounge (and back to the garage lol!) - upstairs to downstairs etc etc - *madam* is not impressed (she doesn't *do* change well!) and has run around trying to stay out my way (and invariably being right where I want to be!)
> 
> ...


Oh i think id rather be at work than join your morning .... wouldnt mind your afternoon though !



Dogloverlou said:


> Oh and if anyone wants to stop by and say hi to me, I'll be hanging around the Hovawart breed ring from 1ish onwards probably. Hall 5 ring 28. Not sure what I'll be wearing yet though for anyone to recognize me.





Hanwombat said:


> I'll be hanging around the smooths at some point - hall 1, ring 5


ill just walk round saying "pet forums" and see who looks lol


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Oh i think id rather be at work than join your morning .... wouldnt mind your afternoon though !
> 
> ill just walk round saying "pet forums" and see who looks lol


:Smuggrin :Smuggrin


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if any stalls are selling Dogmatics?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if anyone is selling Kongs & if so, if they're much cheaper?

She doesn't get on with the normal ones but had one of the ball ones that I used to put some kibble in when I left for work .... sadly it's gone missing!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> Does anyone know if anyone is selling Kongs & if so, if they're much cheaper?
> 
> She doesn't get on with the normal ones but had one of the ball ones that I used to put some kibble in when I left for work .... sadly it's gone missing!


Kong aren't there but someone was selling kong stuff last year - either hall 4 or 5 i think but cant recall.

Not sure they will be that much cheaper but at least there will be no postage charge for a one off item.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Kong aren't there but someone was selling kong stuff last year - either hall 4 or 5 i think but cant recall.
> 
> Not sure they will be that much cheaper but at least there will be no postage charge for a one off item.


If I come across it I'll have a look but not a major *thing* - my local pet shop can get them so I'll get her to order one in for me if I don't find them, won't be any more than having to pay p&p for one .....


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Does anyone know if a stand is there for selling the collars, leads etc for traffic light system dogs ? i.e. yellow for nervous, green for friendly etc


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> Does anyone know if a stand is there for selling the collars, leads etc for traffic light system dogs ? i.e. yellow for nervous, green for friendly etc


I'm pretty sure Feelwells have something like that but it will be their main stand - hang on, I'll try to find it

Hall 2, stand 140

Looks like they may have some stuff but can't read the text

https://www.facebook.com/feelwells/?fref=ts


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> I'm pretty sure Feelwells have something like that but it will be their main stand - hang on, I'll try to find it
> 
> Hall 2, stand 140
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Kong had a big stall in hall 5, didn't notice prices but there were other stalls selling Kong stuff that wasn't any cheaper than online & some were actually more expensive.
Feel wells had a stall with the traffic light stuff


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Was going to say Feelwells aswell - not sure what the quality is like but prices are very good ! 

16 hours to go


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Nataliee said:


> Kong had a big stall in hall 5, didn't notice prices but there were other stalls selling Kong stuff that wasn't any cheaper than online & some were
> actually more expensive.
> Feel wells had a stall with the traffic light stuff


Thanks! I've a few to go to in Hall 5 so will keep an eye out & see how much they are


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes Missy's lead is the orange 'no dogs' one from Feelwells 

I have to get an early night tonight as I'm up at about 4.30 in the morning!! Middle of the night to me still, that


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yes Missy's lead is the orange 'no dogs' one from Feelwells
> 
> I have to get an early night tonight as I'm up at about 4.30 in the morning!! Middle of the night to me still, that


Snap! I've got 2 alarms set .....


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Snap! I've got 2 alarms set .....


Good thinking in case one fails!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Just back at the hotel, headed back a little earlier today to avoid the bulk of the traffic and to get back in time for watching it on the telly. 

Wonderful time had and four very spoilt boys to go home to tomorrow (after a visit to Twycross Zoo )


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Ahhhhhh! We've packed everything on the table ready for tomorrow. I'm hoping it's quiet and no one comes.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

sharloid said:


> Ahhhhhh! We've packed everything on the table ready for tomorrow. I'm hoping it's quiet and no one comes.


Ohhhh that would be nice! (think it may be wishful thinking tho')


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

So I'm certain I got my vet bed from Bronte Glen at Crufts in Hall 2. I paid £15 for 100x150cm......on their website it's £30 right bargain.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yes Missy's lead is the orange 'no dogs' one from Feelwells
> 
> I have to get an early night tonight as I'm up at about 4.30 in the morning!! Middle of the night to me still, that





Lilylass said:


> Snap! I've got 2 alarms set .....


I feel so sorry for you guys having to get up so early. I rarely see before 9am on a Saturday so getting up at 7 will be hard !



SixStar said:


> Just back at the hotel, headed back a little earlier today to avoid the bulk of the traffic and to get back in time for watching it on the telly.
> 
> Wonderful time had and four very spoilt boys to go home to tomorrow (after a visit to Twycross Zoo )


Glad you had another good day ! Any good bargains spotted ?

Enjoy Twycross tomorrow - I love it there !!



sharloid said:


> Ahhhhhh! We've packed everything on the table ready for tomorrow. I'm hoping it's quiet and no one comes.


Quiet on a Saturday .... Ermmmm - I hate to tell you this but ......... NO, never gonna happen lol


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> So I'm certain I got my vet bed from Bronte Glen at Crufts in Hall 2. I paid £15 for 100x150cm......on their website it's £30 right bargain.


Half price is certainly a good bargain !


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

It was definitely Bronte Glen, just checked. No wonder their stand was piled high when I first walked past then at 1:30pm half the piles of vet bed had gone.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Half price is certainly a good bargain !


It's lovely thick stuff too, I got it in like a beige and brown tartan print


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Ill be leaving about 7am tomorrow but up before 5am to walk dogs  yay crufts!!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I want to get there before 8.15am if possible hence the early morning. Journey is only 1 1/2 - 2 hours, but I have to sort the dogs out before then.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's my haul minus 6kg of dry food & 36 tins of wet! My trolley was very heavy, I'm knackered & broke!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

fernlady said:


> View attachment 264418
> Here's my haul minus 6kg of dry food & 36 tins of wet! My trolley was very heavy, I'm knackered & broke!


Oh wow!!! What a great haul. The stuff in the containers, is that from Daisy's dog deli?


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

fernlady said:


> View attachment 264418
> Here's my haul minus 6kg of dry food & 36 tins of wet! My trolley was very heavy, I'm knackered & broke!


Great haul! I have that poop scoop  it's brill


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh wow!!! What a great haul. The stuff in the containers, is that from Daisy's dog deli?


Yes, beef & spinach something or another & meatballs & pasta. Looks good enough for human consumption!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

CavalierOwner said:


> Great haul! I have that poop scoop  it's brill


Ooohh, thanks for that. I'm having a hip replacement in June & won't be able to bend down to pick the poo up!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

fernlady said:


> View attachment 264418
> Here's my haul minus 6kg of dry food & 36 tins of wet! My trolley was very heavy, I'm knackered & broke!


Wow!!!! That's amazing!

@Westie Mum there's a poop thing!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Great haul @fernlady !! Your shopping trolley must be big !

I see you got the microfibre tooth cleaner and the coconut oil, do you remember the prices ?

@Lilylass - similar to the one I have now, albeit the handle broke. It's the Hoover one I'm after, it sucks the poo up and stores it, just empty it when the bag is full ....... Keep waiting on them coming down in price because i really don't NEED it, just WANT one and it's a lot of money £87 cheapest price I've seen so far


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Great haul @fernlady !! Your shopping trolley must be big !
> 
> I see you got the microfibre tooth cleaner and the coconut oil, do you remember the prices ?
> 
> @Lilylass - similar to the one I have now, albeit the handle broke. It's the Hoover one I'm after, it sucks the poo up and stores it, just empty it when the bag is full ....... Keep waiting on them coming down in price because i really don't NEED it, just WANT one and it's a lot of money £87 cheapest price I've seen so far


The coconut oil was £10 from Skippers & the tooth cleaner was from Lintbells but I can't remember how much, definitely less than £10.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> The coconut oil was £10 from Skippers & the tooth cleaner was from Lintbells but I can't remember how much, definitely less than £10.


Thank you 

Skippers is rather odd. They haven't reduced their prices at all of the coconut oil then for Crufts and their salmon oil is only £1 cheaper.

You stock up on Canagan again ?


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Thank you
> 
> Skippers is rather odd. They haven't reduced their prices at all of the coconut oil then for Crufts and their salmon oil is only £1 cheaper.
> 
> You stock up on Canagan again ?


Yes, very cheap again. Dry food was £9 for a 2kg bag & tins of wet (£2.19 rrp) was down to £2.00 but because I bought 36 tins I got it for £1.50!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

No more sleeps 

Not that I managed much last night :/


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Im on my way


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> No more sleeps
> 
> Not that I managed much last night :/





Hanwombat said:


> Im on my way


You lucky Devils! I'm super jealous, have fun.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

9 miles away


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

1 train stop away - 7 minutes


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Well I'm stuck I'm Leeds - some bastewards have nicked signal cabling so can't move until it's replaced - talking 2pm - v pissed off


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Well I'm stuck I'm Leeds - some bastewards have nicked signal cabling so can't move until it's replaced - talking 2pm - v pissed off


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Becoming a pro at shopping - 2 hours in .....


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Akela have their new food food there - inc kangaroo food so picked up a couple of those! All £2 a tin.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


>


In Sheffield now - this is a nightmare!

Should've been there by now & still at least an hour (queuing to get into Sheffield station as backlog of trains & then an hour when we eventually leave - apparently 8 trains in front of us)

Can't see me making DDs so it will be shop shop shop!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> In Sheffield now - this is a nightmare!
> 
> Should've been there by now & still at least an hour (queuing to get into Sheffield station as backlog of trains & then an hour when we eventually leave - apparently 8 trains in front of us)
> 
> Can't see me making DDs so it will be shop shop shop!


I would definitely put in a complaint for a refund on your tickets!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Omg still not into Sheffield station! 

Hope everyone else is having a much more successful day!

Loads of people on here going to Crufts - many saying they're just going to turn round once we eventually get into Sheffield & go home

*sigh* 

Please keep your fingers crossed we eventually make it & at least get a couple of hours

Typical been looking forward to today for months & stuck on a train not moving!

I need to see bargains!!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Im knackered! Its way too packed  ill be going about 2.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm still not there!

Should get to new St about 2.30


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I've had subway for breakfast and Starbucks for lunch yum yummy - all while @Lilylass is stuck on the train !

Brought loads and spent £130 so far but £20 of that was feeding myself .... Unbelievably hungry when I'm shopping lol


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Im heading home now. Was so maniac! Got stuff from canagan, fish4dogs, dorwest herbs and pet munchies! Havent eaten yet today.

Saw the smooths and watched some agility and HTM. DD was packed  but saw @sharloid and her gang


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

& still is on a train lil!

Nearly there .......

Def common ng down day before next year!


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm going down tomorrow. So excited!! 

Does anyone know if I can get Billy no mates from anyone?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Am just back. Bought nothing but wandered around DD and went into the arena. I also saw @sharloid and her gang (Broder was incredibly chilled!) but as per usual I was far too shy to say anything . Hope everyone who went had a nice time- it was so busy though!


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Yay last minute decision to go tomorrow .. feeling excited


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

What a great few days!

We'd left the hotel this morning and were driving to Twycross Zoo when saw the queue of Crufts traffic. My daughter and I looked at one another, and I flicked on the indicator 

We'd had a great time Thurs & Fri and well, the zoo will be there anytime! Got the last few bits of shopping this morning that we hadn't managed (I was just going to buy them online once home) and then spent a few hours in the arena once the stalls got heaving. Left late afternoon so we could get home before too late. Got some brilliant bits for the boys but genuinely can't remember half of it, left it all in the car this evening to bring in and sort tomorrow. 

Just sitting down waiting for it to start on the telly, feet are absolutely throbbing and back aching!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I've just left !!

Thankfully be home sat with my feet up in half an hour. 

I have brought sooooooo much stuff !


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Canine K9 said:


> Am just back. Bought nothing but wandered around DD and went into the arena. I also saw @sharloid and her gang (Broder was incredibly chilled!) but as per usual I was far too shy to say anything . Hope everyone who went had a nice time- it was so busy though!


No worries, but none of us bite !

I was bricking doing Discover Dogs, but I'm so proud of the pups. They did better than I thought possible. We were so busy that I didn't get time to take many pictures, but 100s of people took some so I hope I'll find some on social media somewhere!

Broder was definitely incredibly chilled, he spend most of his time outside the pen on his back getting belly rubbed, sometimes with a whole crowd knelt around him. 










I only bought treats. It was so busy, a lot of the stalls didn't have prices, there weren't many offers and I thought it was a bit rubbish to be honest.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Well I eventually made it! Thanks to @Westie Mum for steering me to all the places I had on my reduced must list - lovely to meet you

Considering I was only there just over 3 hours I don't think I did too badly!

Bi












g haul is dog stuff - smaller haul for the cats

Fetch goodie bag (on yellow bag) was great - some prices were the same or dearer than online so you do gave to be careful & know your prices

Shattered - about to try to find somewhere to eat!

What do you think?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Well I eventually made it! Thanks to @Westie Mum for steering me to all the places I had on my reduced must list - lovely to meet you

Considering I was only there just over 3 hours I don't think I did too badly!

big haul is dog stuff - smaller haul for the cats

Fetch goodie bag (on yellow bag) was great - some prices were the same or dearer than online so you do gave to be careful & know your prices

Shattered - about to try to find somewhere to eat!

What do you think?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I bought loads, and went over my budget I had given myself!  Happy with it all but feeling guilty and a little cross with myself at my lack of self control.....

But anyway here is my lot....


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice haul there @Lilylass  Saw you got caught up on the trains and was guttered for you, I kept checking the thread and every time I saw you update and you weren't there, I felt so bad for you! I'm pleased you at least managed a couple of hours though - any chance of popping in again for a few hours before heading home in the morning? Or are you on set-timed trains?


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Brill hauls! What an horrendous train Journey @Lilylass glad you managed to get there and fit a good shopping spree in. 

Did you manage to get any Venison treats from the stand in Hall 5 @Westie Mum


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry not sure why that came out twice & now can't figure out how to delete one (hopeless on phone!)

@SixStar sadly set trains - absolutely exhausted but still worth it even for a couple of hours

Disappointed I didn't get to DD or see more dogs but will be better organised next year & def going to come down day before (even if it means a late journey back home after going)

Just getting a pizza & think it'll be bath and an early night

Read an entire book on the journey down so will have to find something for the way hone!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lilylass, what a stressful journey down! Not good, and I'd have been hugely annoyed. But also very relieved to hear you did make it there for a few hours at least. Looks like you had a good shop up 

I got there around 8am left at about 3.30ish. My feet are DEAD! So dead and painful actually that I'm not sure I'll even feel ready for training tomorrow


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I haven't unpacked (will take photos tomorrow!) but from memory ..... 

4kg fish4 dogs treats 
2kg sea treats fish biscuits (the little cookie things) 
3 bottles of salmon oil
Bag of Caplin fish - like sprats
2 boxes of 50 bow wow tripe sticks
3 bags of Arden grange fish treats
2 tins of Arden grange fish wet food 
4 salmon naturo grain free trays 
2 bags of feelwells fish treats
2 big bags of whimzees 

2kg of venison strips from the natural good stand place 
10 bags Billy & Margot venison treats 
8 bags of feelwells venison treats 
2 bags of natures menu venison treats 
2 tins of Akela kangaroo 
2 small bags of Acana Pork & butternut squash kibble 
4 bags of deer ears 

And a couple of other bits I can't remember now .......


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> What a great few days!
> 
> We'd left the hotel this morning and were driving to Twycross Zoo when saw the queue of Crufts traffic. My daughter and I looked at one another, and I flicked on the indicator
> 
> ...


Ha-ha don't blame you for having another day! Wish I had known you were there, would have come and said hello 

Seen a few newfies today ..... Beautiful !



Lilylass said:


> Well I eventually made it! Thanks to @Westie Mum for steering me to all the places I had on my reduced must list - lovely to meet you
> 
> Considering I was only there just over 3 hours I don't think I did too badly!
> 
> ...


You're very welcome, lovely to meet you 

Your shopping looks vast for the amount of time you had! I dread to think what my lot looks like unpacked lol



Dogloverlou said:


> I bought loads, and went over my budget I had given myself!  Happy with it all but feeling guilty and a little cross with myself at my lack of self control.....
> 
> But anyway here is my lot....


Nice shopping !

Don't look at it as money you shouldn't have spent - it's money you saved not paying full price 



CavalierOwner said:


> Did you manage to get any Venison treats from the stand in Hall 5 @Westie Mum


I did, thank you for telling us about that stall !

2 kg of venison strips which look fantastic, £18.00. No pure venison sausages sadly but found so much venison stuff for Oscar today which is great!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Great haul @Westie Mum glad you managed to get some Venison Strips, they are the ones I got.  I'm sure you'll be able to get some venison sausages from their website when your stock starts to run low.

I really want to open some of the dogs new treats but I don't need too yet, I've already got open stock of Barking Heads, Chicken Feet, Tripe sticks and fish bites in tubs.  Anyone else get really excited about opening and trying their dogs with treats they haven't had before? It'seems pretty strange really I'm sure the dogs don't think about it or care what treats they get as long as they get something.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

@CavalierOwner me!

I have one very spoiled girl!

Ended up with long sausages but they will split easily

Only thing I didn't get that I would've done was NM cans - they had 12 for £12 (usually about £1.60 each) that she loves but just couldn't have carried them home - I did snaffle a good money off voucher though so will use that when home

Hoping its all going to fit in my case if properly packed (except fish skins lol!) So should be easier on the way home tomorrow

@Westie Mum wow! Can't wait to see that all laid out!

All those going tomorrow - enjoy!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> Great haul @Westie Mum glad you managed to get some Venison Strips, they are the ones I got.  I'm sure you'll be able to get some venison sausages from their website when your stock starts to run low.
> 
> I really want to open some of the dogs new treats but I don't need too yet, I've already got open stock of Barking Heads, Chicken Feet, Tripe sticks and fish bites in tubs.  Anyone else get really excited about opening and trying their dogs with treats they haven't had before? It'seems pretty strange really I'm sure the dogs don't think about it or care what treats they get as long as they get something.


Apart from normal wet food orders and zooplus for hard chews - I think I'm stocked for the year!



Lilylass said:


> @Westie Mum wow! Can't wait to see that all laid out!
> 
> All those going tomorrow - enjoy!


Definitely pays to be organised ahead - I came back with everything I wanted this time 

Like you said, you have to know the value of things online before you go as many things aren't any cheaper. Think that's why I buy mainly treats as great offers but other stuff, not so much.

Hmmmm who was I discussing the Flexi 10 metre lead with - @Dogloverlou maybe ? £30 at zooplus. A shocking £50 at Crufts !!

Settling down now to catch tonight's Crufts on TVs with a very large glass of wine .... Think I deserve it tonight


----------



## McKayz86 (Jan 31, 2016)

We went yesterday and it was great. My Mum's dogs have been thoroughly spoilt. 

My 3 year old daughter has a million stickers and called every leonberger we saw Barney. 

Still walking for hours hasn't helped my insomnia. 

Can't wait for next year.


----------



## McKayz86 (Jan 31, 2016)

@sharloid I've got a nice picture of one of your dogs I think. My son loves huskies so I said I'd get him a picture.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I bought the usual things I do all year but cheaper with the Crufts discount, other items I got big discounts on for cash. The item I like most is the Torus Water Bowl for the car, superb bit of kit.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

SixStar said:


> What a great few days!
> 
> We'd left the hotel this morning and were driving to Twycross Zoo when saw the queue of Crufts traffic. My daughter and I looked at one another, and I flicked on the indicator
> 
> ...


Yay, spur of the moment decisions are the best. I thought about going for 2 days next year purely because I was absolutely knackered, completely shopped out & am sure I missed things. I went to see a friend on DD & she'd gone wandering but it was heaving around there. I was pulling a really heavy trolley as well & got a bit frustrated with myself at the end!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Had a great time there yesterday. Caught up with Horace's breeder and the lovely estrela breeder I met last year. Met lots of lovely dogs, my faves at dd this year were the otterhound and the gorgeous staffies.

And for the first time I've gone as a dog owner so got to spoil my boy. A couple of goughnuts toys, a new antler, various treats and chews, and a fleece figure 8 headcollar. Plus a book for me.

Also very pleased to find that the rottie that took bob this year is related to Horace on his dad's side :-D

Looking forward to watching on tv tonight, currently gunning for James to win.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

CavalierOwner said:


> Great haul @Westie Mum glad you managed to get some Venison Strips, they are the ones I got.  I'm sure you'll be able to get some venison sausages from their website when your stock starts to run low.
> 
> I really want to open some of the dogs new treats but I don't need too yet, I've already got open stock of Barking Heads, Chicken Feet, Tripe sticks and fish bites in tubs.  Anyone else get really excited about opening and trying their dogs with treats they haven't had before? It'seems pretty strange really I'm sure the dogs don't think about it or care what treats they get as long as they get something.


Lol! Yes I do, its like having a choice of all MY favourite foods in one go!! Mylo has already had his 2 meals I bought him from Daisy's Deli & he had half of his Sunday Lunch muffin when I got back. I had a good clear out as well when I was putting everything away on Friday night & threw a few things away. I think we have enough treats to last us until next year. I also use Fish4Dogs small breed food for training as they're that small


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

McKayz86 said:


> @sharloid I've got a nice picture of one of your dogs I think. My son loves huskies so I said I'd get him a picture.


Beautiful photo x


----------



## McKayz86 (Jan 31, 2016)

@sharloid My husband got these 2 pictures as well. Really beautiful dogs!


----------



## McKayz86 (Jan 31, 2016)

fernlady said:


> Beautiful photo x


Thank you, they are stunning dogs.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

McKayz86 said:


> @sharloid My husband got these 2 pictures as well. Really beautiful dogs!


Aww, thank you!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Ouch - calf ache this morning !


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Ouch - calf ache this morning !


Parts of me ache that I didn't know I had! 

I got the bears from the kennels this morning and took them for a swim as a cheats way of exercise that didn't involve too much effort from me 

Brought everything in from the car but it's all dumped in the utility, seems like too much hard work to go through it all at the moment!

Would have loved to met you @Westie Mum and @Lilylass for a cuppa. Next year, perhaps.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Parts of me ache that I didn't know I had!
> 
> I got the bears from the kennels this morning and took them for a swim as a cheats way of exercise that didn't involve too much effort from me
> 
> ...


I don't blame you for less effort today ..... Mine are ruining up and down the stairs!

They aren't allowed to freely roam around the house usually - our front door opens onto a small court garden and then onto a busy road so we keep the front of the house stairgated off so there is no risk to them running inbetween legs and out into the road.

Locked all the house up today and they are running up stairs to see OH and then back down stairs to me. They are having a wail of a time ....... Suits me, until we venture to the park much much later today !

Suitcase and additional bags are dumped in the dining room - will attempt to unpack later 

@SixStar .....

9th March 2017 - 12th March 2017


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Have to meet up with some members next year


----------



## McKayz86 (Jan 31, 2016)

Discover Dogs is terrible. I thought it was meant to help you choose a breed. Not make the shortlist of breed longer!! 

Sat looking at all our leaflets we got.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok - my haul has been unpacked  Rather impressed, travelled alone on the train !


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Ok - my haul has been unpacked  Rather impressed, travelled alone on the train !
> 
> View attachment 264536
> View attachment 264537


Impressive!!

I'll likely give it a miss next year, unless I'm qualified and ready to enter!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Love your haul @Westie Mum  
Didn't realise AG did mini white fish bones  
I'm so jealous I didn't go n I've never been but busy places do my head in


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Impressive!!
> 
> I'll likely give it a miss next year, unless I'm qualified and ready to enter!


Be nice if you were, we could all cheer you on 

For me, it's really about the shopping - and believe it or not, for myself I'm not a shopper at all ! I actually hate shopping otherwise lol



rachelholmes said:


> Love your haul @Westie Mum
> Didn't realise AG did mini white fish bones
> I'm so jealous I didn't go n I've never been but busy places do my head in


The fish mini bones are new and they are all £1 a pack at Crufts, compared to £2.50-£3.00 normally.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Be nice if you were, we could all cheer you on
> 
> For me, it's really about the shopping - and believe it or not, for myself I'm not a shopper at all ! I actually hate shopping otherwise lol
> 
> The fish mini bones are new and they are all £1 a pack at Crufts, compared to £2.50-£3.00 normally.


I wouldn't be handling him!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Since giving Missy a couple of fork fulls of Taste of the Wild wet, she's been sick four times - all of it being mostly undigested food. I checked the ingredients list and can't see any rice mentioned?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> I wouldn't be handling him!


Ahhh yeah I wouldn't be that brave either!



Dogloverlou said:


> Since giving Missy a couple of fork fulls of Taste of the Wild wet, she's been sick four times - all of it being mostly undigested food. I checked the ingredients list and can't see any rice mentioned?


They are all grain free as far as I'm aware.

Didn't agree with mine either tbh, gave them the squits .... But then all multi protein foods tend too so we don't feed them anymore.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> Since giving Missy a couple of fork fulls of Taste of the Wild wet, she's been sick four times - all of it being mostly undigested food. I checked the ingredients list and can't see any rice mentioned?


All flavours are definitely grain free - perhaps it's the 'chunks in gravy' style that she's struggling with? Most, if not all, of the other high-end wets tend to be thick paté don't they?

Hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

@SixStar .... Just thought I'd let you know about the bow wow dog treats, after we talked about it before, just incase anyone queries the ingredients in the future.

i had a long chat with the lady at bow wow treat stand yesterday morning (went back later to buy so didn't have to carry).

She said the bow wow small treats are different to most of the large treats and they didn't contain any nasties. They are "natural treats" as description on the green box. The big sticks in blue boxes aren't labelled as "natural treats"

Ingredients list on my boxes :-










Images online showing the different boxes - green box saying natural, blue box doesn't :-


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> @SixStar .... Just thought I'd let you know about the bow wow dog treats, after we talked about it before, just incase anyone queries the ingredients in the future.
> 
> i had a long chat with the lady at bow wow treat stand yesterday morning (went back later to buy so didn't have to carry).
> 
> ...


That's really good to know, thank you!  I had no idea they were different products, thought they were the same in different sizes. They're just like those ''munchy'' rawhide sticks then. I didn't actually get any this year though, small or large, but definitely good to know for future!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

@CavalierOwner and anyone else who brought the Sea Treats salmon oil ......

The pump itself from the litre bottle of zooplus Nutrivet salmon oil fits these bottles perfectly so am sure others might aswell ! The Sea Treat 1 litre bottles and 500ml bottles are the same size at the neck aswell, I checked ! I brought 3 x 500ml in the end as less to go 'off' once opened and they were £5 each.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> That's really good to know, thank you!  I had no idea they were different products, thought they were the same in different sizes. They're just like those ''munchy'' rawhide sticks then. I didn't actually get any this year though, small or large, but definitely good to know for future!


Yes exactly like the munchy sticks and tbh when you stand with one of each in your hand you can see the difference easily.

Was going to buy 4 boxes as my 3 loved them last year and ran out way before before Christmas ..... But (a) couldn't carry any more and (b) can't see Oscar being able to eat them any time soon! So hopefully 2 boxes will last me.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Yes exactly like the munchy sticks and tbh when you stand with one of each in your hand you can see the difference easily.
> 
> Was going to buy 4 boxes as my 3 loved them last year and ran out way before before Christmas ..... But (a) couldn't carry any more and (b) can't see Oscar being able to eat them any time soon! So hopefully 2 boxes will last me.


Such a shame they're so different as whilst the little sticks were ok for Alfie and Jake, the bears went through them in two chomps whereas they had to settle down and chew on the big sticks. But, at the end of the day, Oz & Harvey aren't affected by anything dietary, whereas the other two are more sensitive, so not too much of a worry and like I say, I didn't buy any this year anyway. Hopefully they'll extend the natural range to include the big sticks though.

I looked at them again this year as they were well enjoyed but went against it, long lasting natural chewies are more popular with my lot.

Did you get any of the hairy deer hide from Anco? Oh my, it stinks! The little sticks they had, 3 for £3 I think they were, I was rooting through the box to find the thicker pieces and had to go straight to wash my hands after. And they smell even worse when they're chewed  Got the bears the big flat pieces which were pre-packaged, they're much hairier but bizarrely, don't seem to smell so much.

Anyone get the Akela goodie bag? Just had a look in it and recoiled in horror at the colour of the venison sticks. Thought they were pumped full of dye! Turns out it's just red cabbage


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> @CavalierOwner and anyone else who brought the Sea Treats salmon oil ......
> 
> The pump itself from the litre bottle of zooplus Nutrivet salmon oil fits these bottles perfectly so am sure others might aswell ! The Sea Treat 1 litre bottles and 500ml bottles are the same size at the neck aswell, I checked ! I brought 3 x 500ml in the end as less to go 'off' once opened and they were £5 each.
> 
> View attachment 264568


Ohhhh I've ended up buying some empty 250ml bottles  I didn't have my old salmon oil bottle because I ran out a couple of weeks ago. I bought the 500ml bottles too as I didn't want to leave a 1ltr one open for so long.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Such a shame they're so different as whilst the little sticks were ok for Alfie and Jake, the bears went through them in two chomps whereas they had to settle down and chew on the big sticks. But, at the end of the day, Oz & Harvey aren't affected by anything dietary, whereas the other two are more sensitive, so not too much of a worry and like I say, I didn't buy any this year anyway. Hopefully they'll extend the natural range to include the big sticks though.
> 
> I looked at them again this year as they were well enjoyed but went against it, long lasting natural chewies are more popular with my lot.
> 
> ...


Yeah a shame, but like you say - with big dogs it's much less of a worry.

I brought the 3 packs of deer ears from Anco (posted haul photos earlier) but no didn't get the hides .... Looked at them, but too much like dead animal to me so chickened out lol

No Akela goodie bags left, nor JWB ones!

Got quite a few discount codes. Forthglade 20% off, natures menu 25% off, Billy&Margot 16% off and a few others I prob won't use.

Ohhhh and Natures menu are bringing out a new range of food! Like the venison, rabbit, salmon tins they do now but without the added chicken .... Hurrah!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> Ohhhh I've ended up buying some empty 250ml bottles  I didn't have my old salmon oil bottle because I ran out a couple of weeks ago. I bought the 500ml bottles too as I didn't want to leave a 1ltr one open for so long.


Ahhh well, at long as it works it's good 

If you do ever buy pump bottles again, save the pumps for afterwards


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

SixStar said:


> Anyone get the Akela goodie bag? Just had a look in it and recoiled in horror at the colour of the venison sticks. Thought they were pumped full of dye! Turns out it's just red cabbage


What are these like texture wise?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Would have loved to met you @Westie Mum and @Lilylass for a cuppa. Next year, perhaps.


You too!

Will def be more organised next year!



Westie Mum said:


> 9th March 2017 - 12th March 2017


Will book the time off work when I go back on Tuesday! It's the end of my leave year so, if I don't I may run out!



Westie Mum said:


> Ok - my haul has been unpacked  Rather impressed, travelled alone on the train !
> 
> View attachment 264536
> View attachment 264537


Flip! You did do a lot before I got there!

Well - I'm home ...... *phew* - totally shattered

Have built the HiK9 & delighted it's intact (and is already in use lol!) ​


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

rachelholmes said:


> What are these like texture wise?


Very soft, easily broke into smaller pieces.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

SixStar said:


> All flavours are definitely grain free - perhaps it's the 'chunks in gravy' style that she's struggling with? Most, if not all, of the other high-end wets tend to be thick paté don't they?
> 
> Hope she's feeling better soon.


Thanks.

That's what I'm thinking it must be now. Ah well, the rest has gone in Cash's Kong for tonight.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry lost internet .....

can't resist - we've waited so long for it .....


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Sorry lost internet .....
> 
> can't resist - we've waited so long for it .....


That looks very cosy and doesn't she look relaxed? 

I bought a bed yesterday - a recycled memory foam one. To small for Cash really, but Ty loves it already.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> That looks very cosy and doesn't she look relaxed?
> 
> I bought a bed yesterday - a recycled memory foam one. To small for Cash really, but Ty loves it already.


She's absolutely flat out now! Thank goodness it's a success! (there are now snoring noises being emitted from the other side of the room!)

It's lovely when you get them something & they love it - it makes me go all gooey!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Bis tonight


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Got back a while ago from two days there and am totally knackered. Just sorted through all my pics (including the 400+ of the Estrela judging).

Didn't buy much and didn't get any free samples! I got myself two nice bags, 2 collars each for Kes and Targ and some organic vegan skin soothing thing for Targ's occasional hot spots which I'm hoping will help.

Spent most my time round the breed rings taking pictures, only went into the main arena for an hour yesterday to watch some agility but have otherwise been seeing as many big dogs as possible. Was totally knackered yesterday before the group judging so went back to the hotel and watched it on the ipad with some wine. Shame I wasn't there to see the Estrela BOB in the main ring but he was a bit spooked bless him after a very long day of DD and showing but he did show well regardless.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh also got a huge orthopaedic bed for Kes from Scruffts store, reduced to £35. Took it out the wrapping and Kes plonked herself down on it immediately. Not bad for a dog who hasn't had a real bed for a couple of years.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> Flip! You did do a lot before I got there!
> 
> Well - I'm home ...... *phew* - totally shattered
> 
> Have built the HiK9 & delighted it's intact (and is already in use lol!)​


Ha-ha I did say my large suitcase was already rammed before I went back to fill it again with you!



Lilylass said:


> Sorry lost internet .....
> 
> can't resist - we've waited so long for it .....


Oh how comfy does she look !

Am so pleased it was all in one piece and you're happy with it


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Got my fave for BIS picked out now  - how about you @Westie Mum?!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Ahhhhh haven't started to watch it yet - recording so I can skip the adverts lol

But I know Geordie Girl through a friend, if that's what you mean


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh phew, glad you already knew, thought I'd spoilt it for you then!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Oh phew, glad you already knew, thought I'd spoilt it for you then!


Oh no definitely not spoilt - I was watching fossedata this morning to see how my friend did. Sadly her two youngsters didn't place but her older girl got VHC, so seen Geordie girl doing so well!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I`m going to book a weekday off for it next year I think, Saturday was just too busy! Are the weekdays generally less busy?
I do save Crufts money but I always just note down what I like and buy everything online, unless its a really good offer. I hate shopping in real life 
Enjoyed the discover dogs area and the arena sports as well as watching the smaller rings.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

It's taken me til today to actually recover from all the walking we did on Friday! Didn't help that I had to get up for puppy class first thing Saturday morning and get a food shop in too >.<
Had a great time, saw MUCH more than last time, really took in a lot around the shops. We didn't sit down much, just for a bit of agility after lunch and the goldie display team in one of the smaller rings.

Wasn't all that impressed with Discover Dogs tbh...I don't know what I was expecting. Obviously not everyone was like this but a lot of the people manning the breed stands weren't very helpful/talkative or even all that willing to educate, I really wanted to have some proper doggy talk but it was like getting blood out of a stone with some people really not wanting to engage! A lot of the dogs seemed really tired and fed up, some were even getting tetchy with one another, some owners saying they'd been there all day with no one to take over/give them a break, not fair on anyone really.
Is there not any sort of organization and briefing for those representing breeds at DD? It just seemed like some people were strongarmed into it with no real plan or backup :/

Still don't have my own dog so no excessive shopping for me, I got my Dogs Today subscription and Oscar and Timmy will get the spoils from the goody bag. Next time I think I want to catch more arena displays and try and sit in on some of the talks - apparently there's trainers and behaviourists about? And try and get talking to more people in general, you never know where it might lead!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow!!!

Just caught up with both days on TV - very disappointed with the GSD incident - i think they missed the point that it wasn't just that one judge with issues - others obviously placed it prior to Crufts for it to qualify!

As for the winner - ohhhhhhh she is just stunning!

What a wee cherub - absolutely delighted!!!


Now - do we have a Crufts successes thread for purchases?

Opened a pack of the Sea Treats biscuits last night & they certainly seemed to go down well - lovely & crunchy - just as she likes them! (I do admit my bag was a bit smells on the train, despite wrapping in 4 extra thick plastic bags!

Def need a bigger bag / case next year - as well as the NM cans, wanted to get a bag of Skinners to try (£4 with a £5 voucher!) But just couldn't carry it!

Off today - thank goodness as shattered!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> Now - do we have a Crufts successes thread for purchases?
> 
> Opened a pack of the Sea Treats biscuits last night & they certainly seemed to go down well - lovely & crunchy - just as she likes them! (I do admit my bag was a bit smells on the train, despite wrapping in 4 extra thick plastic bags!
> 
> ...


Probably easier to keep post-crufts in here aswell and then it will all be in one place to refer back to next year 

Glad she likes she Sea Treats biscuits - they are a firm favourite with mine! They often do them as "broken biscuits" which are basically either these or the larger burger type ones, broken in half and a few crumbs (ive only ever had one bag that was lots of crumbs!) and they are half the normal price. When they are available, and i've ran out, i usually buy quite a few KG of these.

Yes much bigger case next year - you can see how much i got in mine lol

Enjoy your day off, you need the rest after all the travelling alone! I am back at work today but aches have gone thankfully. Had a nice restful day yesterday 

Best new thing for us so far - the venison strips from that natural store in hall 5. All 3 had a bit last night. Super crunchy and lasted quite a few minutes which is good (only small 4 inch pieces given). Looked online and to be fair, apart from postage they are exactly the same price so not really much of a bargain as such .... but think these may well become a regular order!


----------



## ladyisla (Apr 19, 2014)

Have loved reading everyone's experiences here and was ridiculously excited about yesterday.

I had NO IDEA just how huge it was going to be!!! We didn't get there until about 11 but they were still judging the westies so that was nice. Had a little look round them but was so overwhelmed by the amount of people I couldn't quite take anything in! I'm pleased we went to BiS even though it was hot and we were right at the top as seeing gorgeous Geordie Girl win was well worth it.

I think I am tempted to go on my own next year as I am a nightmare shopper who has to look at everything which I'm not sure went down v.well with my friend and my dad ha! But I got most of the things I wanted...










I had actually had a Fish4Dogs goodie bag before from their website but thought it was worth another! The Billy & Margot lady was lovely and spent a long time chatting to me and my friend. Canagan were really nice too, gave me a free tin of wet after I'd said we follow them on Instagram (and I'd asked them a question about offers on there).

Very excited about the Equafleece, haven't tried it on her yet so hoping it'll be alright. I picked her up from Mum's after work today and we both fell asleep for three hours! Didn't get to bed until 1 and had an 8.30 start this morning. Oh well, it was worth it!


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

My haul from yesterday.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow! Def some lucky dogs around!

@LouLatch love your trolley! I'm def leaning towards taking one next year as it was a nightmare with all my bags on the train back (last train I ended up in the 1st carridge - only one door and .... yup, I was at the farthest end from it!)


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

ladyisla said:


> Have loved reading everyone's experiences here and was ridiculously excited about yesterday.
> 
> I had NO IDEA just how huge it was going to be!!! We didn't get there until about 11 but they were still judging the westies so that was nice. Had a little look round them but was so overwhelmed by the amount of people I couldn't quite take anything in! I'm pleased we went to BiS even though it was hot and we were right at the top as seeing gorgeous Geordie Girl win was well worth it.
> 
> ...


It does get easier, but yes very overwhelming the first time ! You did well though 

I go on my own, although did meet up with @Lilylass in the afternoon this year. OH isn't a shopper and I'd rather do my own thing and get it all than have him moaning behind me - or constantly having to make sure I hadn't wandered off and lost him lol

Jealous you got to see BIS - she was gorgeous !



LouLatch said:


> My haul from yesterday.
> View attachment 264699


Some nice goodies there  I seen someone else with the same trolley, did you buy it there ?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

When do they announce which groups are on which day?

Really want to see some dogs next year & Gundog day is my preference for obvious reasons!

Ta


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Everything moves on a day ..... 

So Thursday this year, is Friday next year.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Arrghhh that means they'll be on the Saturday!

*sigh* hoped it would be one of the weekdays & maybe a bit quieter lol!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> I`m going to book a weekday off for it next year I think, Saturday was just too busy! Are the weekdays generally less busy?
> I do save Crufts money but I always just note down what I like and buy everything online, unless its a really good offer. I hate shopping in real life
> Enjoyed the discover dogs area and the arena sports as well as watching the smaller rings.


I always go on a Friday but thought this year was particularly busy.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I think I was busy every day this year. The cloakroom lady said it was extra heaving this year on Thursday and she works every year.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I actually thought it was quieter this year, especially for a Saturday! lol


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> I actually thought it was quieter this year, especially for a Saturday! lol


Did you ?!?!

I made a wrong turn and ended up in DD and couldn't move, I was trapped for ages !

A huge amount of scooters, prams and dogs wandering around this year I thought, makes the small isles come to a standstill in places.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I went Thursday at 11am, by 12pm it was heaving. I think next year I'll go as soon as it opens & leave by 12, crowds are not my thing!


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

As soon as I'm paid I'm booking my hotel for next year, I'm _finally_ going!!! 

My plan is going to be go down on the Wednesday, spend Thursday and Friday at Crufts then come home on the Saturday. It works out really well with hound day being on the Thursday next year.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Did you ?!?!
> 
> I made a wrong turn and ended up in DD and couldn't move, I was trapped for ages !
> 
> A huge amount of scooters, prams and dogs wandering around this year I thought, makes the small isles come to a standstill in places.


I didn't spend any time at DD, just walked through, around 2.30ish maybe? and it wasn't as bad as other years IMO. Hall 5 was pretty packed around 12/1ish after we returned from lunch, but once at the breed rings I guess I missed the masses.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i've had a fantastic weekend, even if my room in the b&b i booked was a converted shed, lol. i've managed to meet quite a few people that i know through fb, and met a couple off pf  i was there all four days, and saturday was the worst day. there's no way i'd have been able to look round the stalls with cherokee like i did on thursday. i spent a fortune but got loads of freebies too


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Akela cans going down very well here  Might have to start buying them in future.

Missy hasn't been sick since that TOTW can, so I'm thinking it must have been the gravy chunks. Are all of the TOTW cans in that style? I have three more yet, but may just feed the boys them.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

SingingWhippet said:


> As soon as I'm paid I'm booking my hotel for next year, I'm _finally_ going!!!
> 
> My plan is going to be go down on the Wednesday, spend Thursday and Friday at Crufts then come home on the Saturday. It works out really well with hound day being on the Thursday next year.


I've booked days off work today! Have the Thurs, Fri & Mon off so time to decide what / when to go

Gundogs on the Sat which is my preference to watch - but I know a lot of people had already left by the time I got there so not sure I can bear it being busier than that was!

*sigh*

I was debating driving down on the Fri / staying over & getting there 1st thing Sat - but it's 5.5 - 6 hrs drive  & not sure I could do that 2 / 3 days running!

Plenty of time to plan / mull things over 



tattoogirl73 said:


> i've had a fantastic weekend, even if my room in the b&b i booked was a converted shed, lol. i've managed to meet quite a few people that i know through fb, and met a couple off pf  i was there all four days, and saturday was the worst day. there's no way i'd have been able to look round the stalls with cherokee like i did on thursday. i spent a fortune but got loads of freebies too
> View attachment 264722
> View attachment 264723


Wow, that's a great haul - love the JWB bags!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I think I'll give it a couple of weeks and then book the same hotel up again. It was so handy for dropping bags off at and having a breather, and hopefully the price will be much better this far in advance!

Anyone get any of the whitefish & seaweed fishies from Sea Treats? Oh my, they're crunchy little buggers  Even the bears were scrunching up their chops trying to bite through them earlier! They've got a glass-like glaze over them, solidified oil I guess - great stuff


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

SixStar said:


> I think I'll give it a couple of weeks and then book the same hotel up again. It was so handy for dropping bags off at and having a breather, and hopefully the price will be much better this far in advance!
> 
> Anyone get any of the whitefish & seaweed fishies from Sea Treats? Oh my, they're crunchy little buggers  Even the bears were scrunching up their chops trying to bite through them earlier! They've got a glass-like glaze over them, solidified oil I guess - great stuff


Think I'm going to try to find somewhere close & stay night before! (Not risking another journey like that!)

Passed on those jerkies - I got the fishcake bites (opened & being thoroughly enjoyed) & the salmon & seaweed bites (in a huge bag of fish stuff in my downstairs loo!)

Mmmm just looked @ premier inn - £181 on the Fri night!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

If anyone can give me some ideas of towns within easy distance of NEC where it may be a bit cheaper to stay that would be hugely appreciated - not familiar with this part of the UK at all!

In fact, apart from driving past a couple of times, this weekend was my 1st visit!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Just tried booking my hotel again (to check prices mainly) and website has told me reservations can only be made 50 weeks in advance. Think that's a polite way of saying bog off and stop being so keen 

@Lilylass if you're driving, have a look at the Premier Inn M6 Coventry. Just off the motorway, only 15 mins from the NEC. We stayed here when we went to the National Pet Show.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Just tried booking my hotel again (to check prices mainly) and website has told me reservations can only be made 50 weeks in advance. Think that's a polite way of saying bog off and stop being so keen
> 
> @Lilylass if you're driving, have a look at the Premier Inn M6 Coventry. Just off the motorway, only 15 mins from the NEC. We stayed here when we went to the National Pet Show.


Mmmm thanks - that's showing at £45

Also seem to be a couple in Coventry city centre around the £50 mark which i m wondering might be an option - tbh train is more likely as long way to drive in such a short space of time

Just worked out it would be about 85 litres of fuel so I doubt any cheaper than the train either!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I am hopefully going next year, planning to stay over the night before, and maybe the following night.

I am still in shock my OH said if you want to go we will go...

My sister mentioned the premier inn that Sixstar mentioned, so its great two have been recommended it.

OH has worked round Birmingham, but not for a while but have a brother in law who is born and bred and works there still, even though he lives officially in Lincolnshire. Plus a work colleague born and bred who might be able to recommend affordable accommodation near the NEC. Any info I receive I will post here

Since maybe its just me...but I am used to paying about £30 at a premier inn..not £118 that's a bit eye watering for me! I dont mind a bit more, because you know I usually get a special offer for £30!

Will take a few days though.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Does anyone have the actual dates for next year? Husband and I will be together 20 years, never go anywhere and have thought, 'feck it, sure we'll go to Crufts for the craic of it' but it is a nightmare arranging child minders, who will have to help eldest child dog mind and then flights etc so I really need to start planning and saving now!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> I am hopefully going next year, planning to stay over the night before, and maybe the following night.
> 
> I am still in shock my OH said if you want to go we will go...
> 
> ...


Me too! I like premier inn & tend to use them when I go places (always clean, comfy beds & great food!) But I do generally get prices around £40-£45 which is fab value!

£180 way out my price range when adding the cost of travelling as well!

Any suggestions welcomed!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Mrsred said:


> Does anyone have the actual dates for next year? Husband and I will be together 20 years, never go anywhere and have thought, 'feck it, sure we'll go to Crufts for the craic of it' but it is a nightmare arranging child minders, who will have to help eldest child dog mind and then flights etc so I really need to start planning and saving now!


It's Thurs 9th - Sun 12th March


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks @Lilylass. God almighty, if the hotels are that expensive, it may well be a tent and watching it on a portable instead.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I actually got trapped at DD  I couldnt escape the crowds and I was swept away


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Mrsred said:


> Thanks @Lilylass. God almighty, if the hotels are that expensive, it may well be a tent and watching it on a portable instead.


Yup!

I'm thinking staying at a nearby town with a train station is looking good atm!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Hate to say it but there is seem to be a lot of rubbish stalls this year


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> Hate to say it but there is seem to be a lot of rubbish stalls this year


I think like everything these days you have to watch what you buy

Lots of stuff was the same price & even dearer than online - but there were def bargains to be had!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> I haven't unpacked (will take photos tomorrow!) but from memory .....
> 
> 4kg fish4 dogs treats
> 2kg sea treats fish biscuits (the little cookie things)
> ...


@Westie Mum have you tried the vension strips yet?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I was miffed by the amount of totally irrelevant stalls - ones for scarves, nail art and kitchen knifes!! When companies like Millies Wolfheart were denied a stand.

But apart from that, I was very pleased. There wasn't much at all that I wanted and couldn't get and whilst I'm sure some places were more expensive that online, the bargains and bulk deals make up for it. And you don't necessarily need to pay the price on the price sticker


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I remember seeing a knife sharpening stand


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

SixStar said:


> I was miffed by the amount of totally irrelevant stalls - ones for scarves, nail art and kitchen knifes!! When companies like Millies Wolfheart were denied a stand.
> 
> But apart from that, I was very pleased. There wasn't much at all that I wanted and couldn't get and whilst I'm sure some places were more expensive that online, the bargains and bulk deals make up for it. And you don't necessarily need to pay the price on the price sticker


MWH was denied a stand??? I dont want blooming nail art..ok my hubby bought me Yorkie terrier sticker thingies at Xmas for my nails as I do paint my nails..but that's as far as I go...but if I am going to Crufts am going for doggy shopping!!! Scarves...scarves...why bloomin scarves!!!

I discovered yesterday a work colleague is going too, of course we want to go for discover dogs and maybe see something in the arena. However we both blurted out at the same time we were going for the shopping...i didn't think that's shallow!!!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

There was a shoe polishing stand....


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I saw ladies wigs too that I thought was very bizarre! 

As for prices, Fish4dogs did me a nice deal on their treats. It was something like 3 for £8 for a certain price, but I wanted to mix and match a higher priced treat. The lady allowed me to which was nice and I probably saved a couple of quid that way. But yes, some things were definitely dearer. Cash's favourite ball I saw priced at £4 nearly and a man next to me overheard me saying no way am I buying that for that price lol. I can get it for about a £1 here!

@rachelholmes my lot have started the venison strips, well Ty has so far.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I got a good deal at fish4dogs their card machine was playing up and kept saying connecting.. someone needed him so he took the card out and said well if its gone through great, if its not, well... I asked if he was sure... the payment didn't go through


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> There was a shoe polishing stand....


I hope this isn't just a taster of what the stalls are like for next year...

So basically what you are all telling me...

I can go to crufts next year...
and can come away looking a completely different woman, new hair new nails and very very shiny shoes!!!

Oh My God!!!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i remember going and seeing loads of stands with vet bed in previous years but not so much this year. i did refrain myself this year, all i bought as some treats from Finer by Nature, Lamb Meatballs from the dog bakery as jax's well done present, replacement handles for my dog trolley and of course my Rosette


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

For those that were thinking about accommodation next year perhaps it might be worth booking a pf group house... 5 bedrooms... only £80 per night ( plus fees).... 

https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/6368882?s=uQS4XFCO


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

MrRustyRead said:


> i remember going and seeing loads of stands with vet bed in previous years but not so much this year. i did refrain myself this year, all i bought as some treats from Finer by Nature, Lamb Meatballs from the dog bakery as jax's well done present, replacement handles for my dog trolley and of course my Rosette


i had to buy two rosettes  had to get one for cherokee's breeder since cherokee is the first dog she's bred that has shown at crufts. plus she got one of her friends to pimp cherokee up before we went in the ring. what she achieved in five minutes with a pair of scissors will take me years to learn.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

did i mention we got fourth in our class


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

tattoogirl73 said:


> did i mention we got fourth in our class
> View attachment 264874


Well done. Sorry I didn't get back to watch you in the ring, I was like a kid in a sweet shop and wandered around aimlessly.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

tattoogirl73 said:


> did i mention we got fourth in our class
> View attachment 264874


Wow - well done!

She's looks absolutely gorgeous


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

tattoogirl73 said:


> did i mention we got fourth in our class
> View attachment 264874


Who would have thought that bundle of fluff that we saw pics of would have done so well!

By the way jacket/top is amazing too


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Akela cans going down very well here  Might have to start buying them in future..


Someone - cant remember who now (check the wet dog food thread) said the Akela cans were EXACTLY the same as the MWH tins.



SixStar said:


> Anyone get any of the whitefish & seaweed fishies from Sea Treats? Oh my, they're crunchy little buggers  Even the bears were scrunching up their chops trying to bite through them earlier! They've got a glass-like glaze over them, solidified oil I guess - great stuff


These the biscuits shaped like fish ? I brought the fishcake round biscuits with seaweed in, like a very dark brown colour.

But in the sample bag they gave me, we got a similar looking thing but in the shape of a fish .... gave it to Lucy yesterday who tried to crunch it, it got stuck on her back tooth and then she started scratching inside her mouth making it bleed trying to get it off  Managed to pin her down and get it out and then she ate it no problem but am glad i dont have a whole bag of those (praying the ones i have brought because they are a different shape, wont have the same problem!)



Lilylass said:


> If anyone can give me some ideas of towns within easy distance of NEC where it may be a bit cheaper to stay that would be hugely appreciated - not familiar with this part of the UK at all!
> 
> In fact, apart from driving past a couple of times, this weekend was my 1st visit!





Lilylass said:


> Yup!
> 
> I'm thinking staying at a nearby town with a train station is looking good atm!


I know you like premier inn but there is a travelodge literally at the train station here if you wanted to stay here and catch the train into Birmingham (22 mins on virgin, run every hour £6.80 return - or midland trains are 28 mins, run every 15 mins each and £8.20 return).

Dont think they let you book up more than 10 months in advance though.

There are a few other hotels but no idea what they are like tbh and youd have to get taxi's from station. Let me know, will send you details.



Hanwombat said:


> I actually got trapped at DD  I couldnt escape the crowds and I was swept away


Glad i wasnt the only one - how busy was it !!



rachelholmes said:


> @Westie Mum have you tried the vension strips yet?


We have ! gave all 3 a bit the other night - a smaller piece each, about 4 inches maybe. Very crunchy, lasted a few mins which wasnt bad for the size ..... and all 3 ate them, inc Lucy who usually refuses hard treats!

Oscar then rolled himself round on the beds afterwards - must smell nice lol

Will deffo but them again. Prices at Crufts no cheaper than their website tbh but their delivery charge is £4.50 unless you spend over £90 or something ..... so pushes the price up a bit.



Hanwombat said:


> I got a good deal at fish4dogs their card machine was playing up and kept saying connecting.. someone needed him so he took the card out and said well if its gone through great, if its not, well... I asked if he was sure... the payment didn't go through


Lucky you ! My £50 transaction went through but then i paid cash lol ... typical though as i was going to pay on my card!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> I was miffed by the amount of totally irrelevant stalls - ones for scarves, nail art and kitchen knifes!! When companies like Millies Wolfheart were denied a stand.





lullabydream said:


> MWH was denied a stand??? I dont want blooming nail art





MrRustyRead said:


> There was a shoe polishing stand....





Dogloverlou said:


> I saw ladies wigs too that I thought was very bizarre!


Yeah i seen on MWH FB page they hadnt got a stand ..... seems very odd they wouldnt let someone there like that, but then let all the random stuff go!

TWICE those shoe polish people harrassed me .... im shopping, bugger off !



lullabydream said:


> I can go to crufts next year...
> and can come away looking a completely different woman, new hair new nails and very very shiny shoes!!!


you have no idea how much i am laughing right now ..... too funny !!



tattoogirl73 said:


> did i mention we got fourth in our class
> View attachment 264874


Ooohhhhhh congrats !!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> These the biscuits shaped like fish ? I brought the fishcake round biscuits with seaweed in, like a very dark brown colour.
> 
> But in the sample bag they gave me, we got a similar looking thing but in the shape of a fish .... gave it to Lucy yesterday who tried to crunch it, it got stuck on her back tooth and then she started scratching inside her mouth making it bleed trying to get it off  Managed to pin her down and get it out and then she ate it no problem but am glad i dont have a whole bag of those (praying the ones i have brought because they are a different shape, wont have the same problem!)


Those are the ones. 95% fish & 5% seaweed or something like that, brown fish shapes.

Good grief, that's horrific! Poor Lucy  I'll think twice before giving them to midget dog.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Those are the ones. 95% fish & 5% seaweed or something like that, brown fish shapes.
> 
> Good grief, that's horrific! Poor Lucy  I'll think twice before giving them to midget dog.


These are the ones i brought http://seatreats.co.uk/shop/52-salmon-and-seaweed-bites-5060309360583.html although they look very much darker the ones i brought.

These are the ones that were in the sample bags http://seatreats.co.uk/chefs-range/44-seaweed-fishies-5060309360576.html

I am hoping the ones i have will be ok ... as i give them a couple of these biscuits in the morning when i leave (not Oscar, he has dried venison chunks), dread to think what Lucy would have done to herself if i hadn't been there. It had stuck itself on her tooth right at the back and wedged itself on the roof of her mouth ...... probably best not to give them to small mouthed dogs!

To be fair though it was probably just one of those freak accidents that happen - I seemed to have ended up with a few sample bags and there are no more fishies left so presumming OH has given them to Oscar and Poppy already and they must have eaten them ok.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

We also came 4th in our class


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

@Westie Mum - thanks, I will do a bit nearer the time / once I've had a think about where I want to stay! I quite fancy Coventry as I've never been so it would be a nice place to stop over / explore a bit!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I had quite a stash. I tried to photograph it but the camera refused to comply. By the time it decided to work I was frustrated and had put the stuff back.

I had eight Arden Grange bags of treats. Thank you to who ever on here tipped us off. A tube of the liver as well.

Fellwells stall I had about a tenners worth of treats.

Sea Treats formally Mariners I had four tubs of stuff for £10.

A goody bag for £4 from Fish4Dogs and wish I had bought 3.

A free bag of goodies from James WellBeloved which included a bag of 22 greenies.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Firedog said:


> I had quite a stash. I tried to photograph it but the camera refused to comply. By the time it decided to work I was frustrated and had put the stuff back.
> 
> I had eight Arden Grange bags of treats. Thank you to who ever on here tipped us off. A tube of the liver as well.
> 
> ...


Technology eh !

Very jealous of those who got the JWB goodie bags. On the Saturday all they had/were giving out were greenies - two tiny greenies they gave me, hardly worth stopping at their stall !


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

My son was supposed to come with me to Crufts but he bailed on me. My lovely hubby bought me a shopping trolley. good job he did. On the way in I had one dog and her box and on the other side was my trolley filled with my lunch and back pack. On the way out Trolley was packed to the brim , back pack on back and dog and box on other side. With my arms spread out I looked like a badly laden Jumbo Jet


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Firedog said:


> On the way out Trolley was packed to the brim , back pack on back and dog and box on other side. With my arms spread out I looked like a badly laden Jumbo Jet


Im sure you matched the rest of us leaving with our hoards 

I felt sorry for the man who offered to help me off the train with my suitcase .... Think he thought it was full of flip flops and shorts from a holiday, not kilos and kilos of dog treats lol


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Im sure you matched the rest of us leaving with our hoards
> 
> I felt sorry for the man who offered to help me off the train with my suitcase .... Think he thought it was full of flip flops and shorts from a holiday, not kilos and kilos of dog treats lol


I was quite lucky, when I stepped off the coach a young couple realised I was struggling and the young lad helped carry some of the stuff back to my car. Mind you as I got off the coach I stepped straight in front of one coming the other way and nearly was splatted. Loads of people were shouting at me and when I looked up the driver was laughing at me, totally my fault.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Firedog said:


> Mind you as I got off the coach I stepped straight in front of one coming the other way and nearly was splatted. Loads of people were shouting at me and when I looked up the driver was laughing at me, totally my fault.






Firedog said:


> A goody bag for £4 from Fish4Dogs and wish I had bought 3.


How on earth did I miss that? :Arghh

Going to another dog show next Friday  not huge but quite a lot of people go as it's a qualifier - I meet Maisie's breeder there every year so we can catch up / she can see how Maisie's doing. She'd said a while back she didn't think she would make it this year but emailed this morning to double check and she was 'omg I meant to get in touch weeks ago - I'm going' .... glad I checked now!

Sadly not really any stalls there (few local shops but that's about it) - although probably just as well tbh!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

These are going down really well here!

http://seatreats.co.uk/natural-fish-bites/47-fishcake-bites-5060309360507.html

Fantastic and crunchy - and she is absolutely LOVING them!

Quite high in potato for us to risk (40%) but she's only having 4 at bedtime so hopefully should be OK!

Wish I'd bought more of them


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> These are going down really well here!
> 
> http://seatreats.co.uk/natural-fish-bites/47-fishcake-bites-5060309360507.html
> 
> ...


They sell them as broken biscuits quite often for £8.50 a kilo. Mainly halves, not many crumbs (only had 1 rubbish bag in about 20!) .... I'm always buying them.

Mine get a couple each when I leave the house - they love them 

http://seatreats.co.uk/shop/55-brok...3.html?search_query=Broken+biscuits&results=2

Out of stock at the moment but they have them quite often so always buy a few kilos then


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> They sell them as broken biscuits quite often for £8.50 a kilo. Mainly halves, not many crumbs (only had 1 rubbish bag in about 20!) .... I'm always buying them.
> 
> Mine get a couple each when I leave the house - they love them


Ohhhh brilliant - I remember you mentioning that about one of their products the other day but didn't realise it was that one! Great! She'll be delighted she can keep having them!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I only got round to getting everything packed away today  I'd taken a few bags of treats out, but the rest had all been in bags in the utility since last Sunday!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhh brilliant - I remember you mentioning that about one of their products the other day but didn't realise it was that one! Great! She'll be delighted she can keep having them!


Always have a good shelf life on aswell.

Think the last 5 kilos I brought were all the finger shaped ones - same biscuits just different size, all just broken in halves. And the time before that was another 4 or 5 kilo of the big burger size ones, again same ingredients, just broken into pieces.

I buy them at Crufts and then online as broken ..... I like a bargain lol



SixStar said:


> I only got round to getting everything packed away today  I'd taken a few bags of treats out, but the rest had all been in bags in the utility since last Sunday!


Tut tut lazy  lol

What did you buy anyway, don't think you said ?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Tut tut lazy  lol
> 
> What did you buy anyway, don't think you said ?


I know! We keep the dog stuff out in the garage and even though it's connected to the utility room, I just couldn't be bothered to lug it all out!

What did I buy... erm, half the ocean for starters. Whitefish & seaweed fishies and salmon & rosemary rolls from Sea Treats, whoppers and skinny strips from F4D and their new salmon strips, squid rings and mackerel morsel biscuits. Dried sprats from Antos, I think it was.

Lots of Feelwells stuff... goodnight biscuits, venison sticks & chicken fillets, the bears love their beef & oat Chunky Treats so plenty of those, and although I got 5 x their new fish crunchies and 5 x the meat ones, I wish I'd got more. Got one of their 'blind dog' leads for Alfie to go with his harness too.

On Thoughtful Pets got 40 assorted tins on their 5 for £10 offer. Lots of rawhide and deer body parts from Farmfood. Few packs of Hungry Hector and lots of Betty Miller biscuits. 10 x AG Crunchy Bites.

Got 10 Barking Heads trays just so I could spend over £10 and get one of their water bottles 

Just tonnes & tonnes of treats really, I think we're stocked until Discover Dogs 

Non-treat wise, I got Alfie a Buster Activity Mat and Chuckit balls for Harvey. Also picked up a new Kong Bounzer and a couple of their Jumblers (which the boys just get really frustrated with! ), a Foobler, antlers and some Rogz balls.

Keepers Mix, Easy Greens, mixed veg tablets and roast dinner toothpaste from Dorwest. Massive bucket of GWF Joint Aid for the bears.

Erm, think that's it...


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I was drying my hair earlier, thinking this time last week I was so excited! 

A whole year away  urgghhhh proper post Crufts down in the dumps today. 

A bit of retail therapy tomorrow - PAH food order. Oscars ready for a new meat - think we might do lamb for Easter lol 

And for me - Asda have whole salmon on offer atm (nothing beats a properly done whole salmon yummy!), already crammed 3 massive ones in the freezer but non left today so might pop and see if they've had another delivery ..... Cheer myself up ! Not a meat eater really - chicken, bacon and ham is about it, but could live on fish alone - and wine


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> I know! We keep the dog stuff out in the garage and even though it's connected to the utility room, I just couldn't be bothered to lug it all out!
> 
> What did I buy... erm, half the ocean for starters. Whitefish & seaweed fishies and salmon & rosemary rolls from Sea Treats, whoppers and skinny strips from F4D and their new salmon strips, squid rings and mackerel morsel biscuits. Dried sprats from Antos, I think it was.
> 
> ...


Nice to see we all came back stinking like fish lol 

I can see why you drive, I don't think even two suitcases would lug all that back on the train!

I got the feelwells fish crunchies aswell, not opened them yet though, haven't opened anything yet other than the dried venison strips !

Actually no, I did open some things and out them in tubs but can't even remember what now 

I didn't see hungry hector - mine used to love the little mutton buttons, not seen them say where in ages!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

@Westie Mum Hungry Hector are totally different now. The company went bust and were then taken over, and the treats relaunched differently. Not as good now, but the boys still like them. They're like little bars now, 9 chunks to a pack - http://www.hungryhector.co.uk/


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> @Westie Mum Hungry Hector are totally different now. The company went bust and were then taken over, and the treats relaunched differently. Not as good now, but the boys still like them. They're like little bars now, 9 chunks to a pack - http://www.hungryhector.co.uk/


Well that will be why I haven't been able to buy any in ages!

Local pet shop sold them and they weren't cheap (probably why they went bust if they out priced themselves) but the only decent treats the shop ever sold .... And I walk past it on the way home so was always popping In! They only ever stock pedigree and bakers treats now


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

You guys are so restrained not opening any yet. We're already half way through the venison strips, Cash is nearly through his paddywhack, we've got treats open, tins are going down well. I'll need to stock up in the next couple of weeks already I think!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> You guys are so restrained not opening any yet. We're already half way through the venison strips, Cash is nearly through his paddywhack, we've got treats open, tins are going down well. I'll need to stock up in the next couple of weeks already I think!


Oh I opened an Arden grange tin - forgot about that lol

Tbh I started opening things to put in my tubs in the dogs cupboard and then thought I'd move the bulk into my potting shed (I have two large airtight containers in there and the sheds heated) and embarrassingly found an unopened box full of stuff !

I thought I'd used everything up :Shamefullyembarrased

So brought that into the house and put the majority of Crufts stuff away for later ! (Trying to stock rotate so nothing goes off)

I won't need to treat shop for months ! Just the odd zooplus order for hard treats like pizzle, ears etc and normal dog food shop ..... That's why I bulk buy at Crufts, saves a fortune.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I put some Arden Grange treats and some fish jerky in the girls breakfast biscuit box. I used the three pouches of food I acquired and the rest is left untouched. I think if I take it steady I have enough for six months.

I suppose I better start saving for next year although whether I will do as well I don't know as it will be a Friday.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Well I opened the feelwells venison sticks this afternoon .... Dogs wolfed them down like they hadn't eaten in months! Honestly thought Oscar was going to make himself sick he yomped it down so fast - literally seconds! Then ran back out to the kitchen for another one .... Don't think so matey !!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

mmmm think I'll maybe open the venison sticks later tonight!

@Westie Mum partial success with the cat food - the hideously expensive one .... not touched (by either cat!) - but the Acana Grasslands is, fingers crossed, being wolfed down by Archie!  Glad I got the 2 bag now as, if he eats the 2nd one as well, I'll risk a big bag!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> mmmm think I'll maybe open the venison sticks later tonight!
> 
> @Westie Mum partial success with the cat food - the hideously expensive one .... not touched (by either cat!) - but the Acana Grasslands is, fingers crossed, being wolfed down by Archie!  Glad I got the 2 bag now as, if he eats the 2nd one as well, I'll risk a big bag!


Ooooooo result !

Is it the ziwipeaks one they won't touch ?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Is it the ziwipeaks one they won't touch ?


Yup *sigh* £8 on that tiny little bag ......


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Yup *sigh* £8 on that tiny little bag ......


Mitzy won't touch Ziwipeak dry but scoffs the treats... it looks like the same bloody stuff to me!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Mitzy won't touch Ziwipeak dry but scoffs the treats... it looks like the same bloody stuff to me!


Ohhhh I was just wondering if you'd like it to try for her!

It seems quite moist so not sure if that's why they wouldn't touch it (they're used to crunchy dry) - guess it's good in a way as it is horrendously expensive so really wouldn't be a good long term option!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> Yup *sigh* £8 on that tiny little bag ......


Yeah it's very strange stuff - well the dog stuff is anyway !


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Opened the Naturo salmon grain free trays tonight for the girls ..... Very stinky!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhh I was just wondering if you'd like it to try for her!
> 
> It seems quite moist so not sure if that's why they wouldn't touch it (they're used to crunchy dry) - guess it's good in a way as it is horrendously expensive so really wouldn't be a good long term option!


Thanks for the thought 

She's being an absolute nightmare again with her eating :Banghead


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Thanks for the thought
> 
> She's being an absolute nightmare again with her eating :Banghead


So has Archie! Bl**dy cats!

If you want to try Orijen chicken or regional red or Acana chicken or grasslands let me know!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> So has Archie! Bl**dy cats!
> 
> If you want to try Orijen chicken or regional red or Acana chicken or grasslands let me know!


Each time I think we've cracked it, she goes back to her old ways - she's such a swine!

Thank you! She's not liked Orijen in the past and ate Acana for a few weeks before going off it - but I really appreciate the offer, will bear in mind if I can't tempt her soon 

I normally get her the 800g bags of her kibble (Purina One - said quickly and quietly so no one shoots me ) but I had to get the 2kg last time as there were so smaller bags so I'm wondering if it's perhaps tasting a little less than fresh now and putting her off, who knows! Will got to PAH tomorrow and see if a fresh small bag interests her as she had been eating this reliably for a good few months now.

Put a tin of Thrive Complete out for her tonight. It's the one thing she will never refuses - but she doesn't hold her weight on it all all


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

SixStar said:


> I was miffed by the amount of totally irrelevant stalls - ones for scarves, nail art and kitchen knifes!! When companies like Millies Wolfheart were denied a stand.
> 
> But apart from that, I was very pleased. There wasn't much at all that I wanted and couldn't get and whilst I'm sure some places were more expensive that online, the bargains and bulk deals make up for it. And you don't necessarily need to pay the price on the price sticker


Did anyone else note the stand for eyebrow threading/waxing? For the dog show enthusiast who just can't stand not looking their best and having thick and un-sculpted eyebrows!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

For some reason I stopped getting notifications for this thread. 

Only opened one bag of treats from crufts, didn't really need too but sort of fed the dogs the already opened packet of Barking Heads from last year quicker than necessary just so I could open something.  started with something from Feelwells, like big square biscuit's that you can split into four and they are beef flavour dogs seem to like them but they will eat owt, not found a single thing they won't eat yet.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Venison sticks & chicken sausages (i got the long, thin ones as the others had things in shes not good with) going down well here!

Def be getting more once finished!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

We are about 1/4 of a way through our stash of treats  although I did come down with the flu the day after Crufts so the chews came in handy for keeping the dogs busy whilst I lay in bed feeling sorry for myself


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Can't believe it's almost 2 weeks already! 

Venison sticks (I think they were the Feelwells ones?) have gone down really well & only 2 left 

She wasn't too sure about the Salmon bites - maybe as it's usually Whitefish she gets? 

Anyway they seem to be doing down well now! (she's getting 2 of each at bedtime)


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Seems ages ago ! 

Glad they are going down well


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Oh forgot to say, I had a look at my bags of limited edition pink Barking Heads treats when I got home, turns out they are pink because they are strawberries and cream flavour  would it be really wrong to try one?





Westie Mum said:


> Oops sorry - we are a bit excited lol
> 
> Report back lol


Omg this is probably really wrong but I opened the strawberries and cream Barking Heads treats today and I did have a tiny nibble :Jawdrop they taste a little cardboard like, a bit like those pink panther wafers I used to eat as a kid.

I didn't want to let you down @Westie Mum


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Omg this is probably really wrong but I opened the strawberries and cream Barking Heads treats today and I did have a tiny nibble :Jawdrop they taste a little cardboard like, a bit like those pink panther wafers I used to eat as a kid.
> 
> I didn't want to let you down @Westie Mum


Lol!


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Some nice goodies there  I seen someone else with the same trolley, did you buy it there ?


I did.  There were a couple of stands selling them.


----------

